# Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen



## kati48268 (17. März 2018)

Wir meckern -zu Recht- ja viel über die lausige Öffentlichkeitsarbeit der Verbände.
  Wenn wir jedoch auf die Vereinsebene schauen, sieht es leider nicht viel besser aus.

  Gut, ÖA ist nicht primäre Aufgabe von Vereinen. Auch haben diese selten hauptamtliche, also angestellte Mitarbeiter, die sich um solche Aufgaben zu kümmern haben.

*Wo bleibt "das Angeln"?*

  Trotzdem ist auch regionale Pressearbeit natürlich nicht unwichtig.
  Viele Vereine haben diese arg runtergeschraubt, besonders Berichte über Veranstaltungen wie Königsangeln oder Gemeinschaftsfischen tauchen deutlich seltener in Medien auf als noch vor 10/20 Jahren. 
  Grund ist meist, dass Angelgegner oft mit Anzeigen auf solche Berichte reagieren.
  Diese verlaufen zwar zu fast 100% im Sande, jedoch hat niemand Lust auf den damit verbundenen Stress.

Dass man P€ta & Co. damit quasi zuarbeitet, wird oft übersehen. Denn darum geht es denen ja; Angst schüren, Angeln stigmatisieren und als 'normales, legales Hobby' aus der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung zu tilgen.

  Wenn ein Verein regional berichtet, betrifft dies oft eher das Vereinsleben, Jahreshauptversammlung, Ehrungen,... Jugendarbeit oder Aktionen wie Gewässersäuberungen, Vogelkästen aufhängen, Besatz von gefährdeten Arten,... Naturschutzgedöns, wie ich es nenne.

  Ja, Naturschutzgedöns ist ein Teil unserer Tätigkeit und sollte selbstverständlich auch dargestellt werden. 
_"Tue Gutes und rede drüber"_, ein Leitsatz der ÖA.
  Nur: wo bleibt der Kern unserer Tätigkeit, das Angeln?

*Ein mieses Beispiel*

  Eine Meldung des Angelsportverein Windschläg e.V./Offenburg hat mich zu diesem Thema inspiriert:
https://www.bo.de/lokales/offenburg/engagiert-im-natur-und-gewaesserschutz

  Denn neben der Überschrift, die mich bereits zum Augenrollen bringt,  erscheint dort tatsächlich eine Aussage des Vorsitzenden, 
_"Anfangs habe der Schwerpunkt auf dem Angeln gelegen, _
_heute stünde der Natur-, Arten- und Umweltschutz im Mittelpunkt."_

  Ob dies der Vorsitzende tatsächlich so gesagt oder dargestellt hat, ist nicht ganz klar.
  Es könnte auch per Pressemitteilung etwas anders formuliert und vom Redakteur von Baden online so hingebastelt sein. Aber es steht nun mal jetzt da.

  Muss ein Angelverein sich so verkaufen?
  Das ist eine duckmäuserische Rechtfertigung für das Angeln.
  Erbarmungswürdige, kriecherische Heuchelei.

  Und will man so etwa einen erwachsenen oder jugendlichen Interessenten vom Sofa locken und für das Angeln begeistern?

  Es gibt verdammt viele Gründe zu Angeln.
  Spannung & Entspannung, Technik, Strategie & Taktik, Jagdtrieb, urtümliches Naturerlebnis, Gemeinschaftserlebnis, ...und und und.
  Ja, Naturschutzgedöns gehört auch dazu.
  Aber das kann man doch nicht als "Mittelpunkt" darstellen!

*Eure Meinung bitte*

  Wie läuft es mit der ÖA eures Vereins? 
  Seid ihr zufrieden? 
  Was fehlt euch?
  Welche Auswirkungen wird es eurer Meinung nach haben, wenn Angler nur noch als Dreckaufsammler & Seerosengärtner in der Regionalpresse erscheinen?


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Die Indoktrination seitens der Verbände treibt Blüten und gebiert Früchte


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Das ist regional wohl verschieden.
In der regionalen Presse, sogar Regionalrundfunksendern, aber auch überregional wie SZ, lese und höre ich viel hier in Bayern.
Erst diese Woche in der SZ in einem größeren Artikel über die Abfisch-Aktion der ISAR-Fischer, Fische in den abgelassenen Kanälen bei uns zu retten.
Berichte über die laufenden Aktionen "Fischer machen Schule" werden von den Schulen berichtet usw ...
es gibt viele Beispiele dazu, werbewirksame Aktionen von Angelvereinen bei uns.

Also bitte keine Pauschalisierungen.
Hierzu gabe es schon berichtende Posting in einem alten Thread.


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Die Indoktrination seitens der Verbände treibt Blüten und gebiert Früchte



OH man mann mnnn |uhoh: ... sorry mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein #d


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Mein Verein hat seit 2 Jahren entschieden, Königsfischen und weitere Veranstaltungen nur noch intern ohne erlaubte Teilnahme von Gastanglern durchzuführen und diese Veranstaltungen selbstverständlich auch nicht öffentlich anzukündigen. Das Risiko, anderenfalls wegen Kleinigkeiten rechtlichen Stress zu bekommen (ok Gott, es wurde ein Fisch zurückgesetzt ...) ist einfach zu groß.

Und ja, mein Verein war kürzlich in der Regionalpresse. Er hat einen vierstellig dotierten Preis des örtlichen Landrats bekommen ... als vorbildlicher Naturschutzverein. Dafür durften wir auch einen seitens der Gemeinde zu verpachtenden Teich anpachten (Verpachtung nur an Naturschutzvereine).

Wir haben kürzlich an einem Weiher überhängende Bäume verschnitten, weil sonst dort kein Angler mehr die Ruten auswerfen konnte. Als erstes stand der Verpächter auf der Matte und fragte, ob das mit dem örtlichen Vogelschutzverein abgesprochen sei. Wir hingedackelt (das Verhältnis zu den Vogelschützern ist gut), die haben ihren Segen gegeben, Anruf beim Verpächter, alles gut ...
Weiterer Anruf seitens der Gemeinde wegen der Sache beim Vorstand. Die wurden von "besorgten Spaziergängern" informiert. Die Vögel und so, ob das alles genehmigt sei. WIR HABE NUR EIN PAAR ÜBERHÄNGENDE ÄSTE ABGESCHNITTEN !!!

So sieht die Realität aus. Und wir spielen das Spiel mit, weil wir sonst ein Problem haben. Die Öffentlichkeit und die Kommunalpolitik wollen es so.


----------



## Eff (17. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wir haben kürzlich an einem Weiher überhängende Bäume verschnitten, weil sonst dort kein Angler mehr die Ruten auswerfen konnte.



Ich denke, genau das ist das vordergründige Motiv aller Maßnahmen die an Gewässern durchgeführt werden.
Man hält als Verein seine Gewässer derart in Schuss, damit man gescheit angeln kann und nichts verwildert und verlandet. Durch die Presse wolfen viele Vereine unter Naturschutzgedanken ihre Maßnahmen, damit kein Schmu mit Naturschützern aufkommt. Ist ja selbstverständlich, dass hie und da mal ein Vogelhaus aufgehängt wird. 
Aber in erster Linie bin ich Angler, und kein Baumkuschler. Wollte ich das, würde ich bei mir ums Eck in den Wald gehen und würde im Hippielook mit den Birken sprechen. 
Als Fischereiverein seinen Mittelpunkt und Hauptzweck im Naturschutz zu sehen, geht am Sinn des Vereins vorbei und ist, wie bereits im Thread erwähnt, Duckmäusertum.


----------



## kati48268 (17. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Öffentlichkeit und die Kommunalpolitik wollen es so.


Sehr interessanter Aspekt!

Ist das denn wirklich so?
Oder sind es nur die lauten Stimmen, die man hört & denen gefolgt wird?

Bei Politikern (Kommunal & höher) erlebe ich oft 2 Seiten,
die, die man öffentlich verkauft
und die, wie sie wirklich ticken.

Aber die Öffentlichkeit?
Bei uns hat ein einzelner selbsternannter Blockwart durch Dauertheater dafür gesorgt, dass auf dem ASV-Gelände (Eigentum, Naturschutzgebiet) kein Osterfeuer mehr stattfinden darf und das jährliche Maibaum-Aufstellen auch erledigt ist.
Der Rest der Gemeinde teilt sich auf, in diejenigen, die den am Liebsten öffentlich steinigen wollen und diejenigen, die das alles überhaupt nicht interessiert.

Mir scheint die _Green-Correctness_ eher ein Thema für wenige Einzelpersonen zu sein, 
die es aber schaffen mithilfe der Gesetzgebung & Behörden die Masse der Menschen am Nasenring in eine Welt zu führen, die die alle gar nicht wollen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Mir scheint die _Green-Correctness_ eher ein Thema für wenige Einzelpersonen zu sein,
> die es aber schaffen mithilfe der Gesetzgebung & Behörden die Masse der Menschen am Nasenring in eine Welt zu führen, die die alle gar nicht wollen.



Völlige Zustimmung. Das trifft auch weit abseits des Angelns zu. Siehe das Theater um Seehofers Äußerungen von gestern.


----------



## Laichzeit (17. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Die Berichte über Vereinsinterna und Königsfischen in den Lokalzeitungen liest ohnehin so gut wie niemand. Dem zeitungslesenden Nichtangler ist es doch so lang wie breit, wer in den Vorstand gewählt wurde, oder ob Herr XY mit seinem 7500g Karpfen den Pokal geholt hat. 
Gute Öffentlichkeitsarbeit verbindet das Wesentliche mit einem anderen interessantem Thema, wie Naturschutz, Jugendarbeit ect. und spricht dabei eine deutlich größere, vielseitigere Leserschaft an.


----------



## Georg Baumann (17. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Wir müssen uns nicht dafür schämen, dass wir angeln wollen und gerne Beute machen. Aber Naturschutzarbeit ist doch ein toller Hebel, um den Fokus auf Angler zu richten. Z. B. über Müllsammelaktionen wird immer gerne berichtet, das schafft dann die Möglichkeit, ins Gespräch zu kommen. Die Gespräche müssen dann aber auch geführt werden ... Und da hakt's dann aus meiner Sicht häufig. In den Vereinen sind auf ehrenamtlicher Basis nämlich oft nicht das Know-How und die Ressourcen vorhanden, um ÖA umzusetzen.


----------



## kati48268 (17. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Das könnte dann aber auch ein spannender Angelbericht sein.
Ich glaube nicht, dass Gefasel über Naturschutzaktionen zwingend mehr allgemeine Leser anspricht.


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Die Berichte über Vereinsinterna und Königsfischen in den Lokalzeitungen liest ohnehin so gut wie niemand. Dem zeitungslesenden Nichtangler ist es doch so lang wie breit, wer in den Vorstand gewählt wurde, oder ob Herr XY mit seinem 7500g Karpfen den Pokal geholt hat.
> Gute Öffentlichkeitsarbeit verbindet das Wesentliche mit einem anderen interessantem Thema, wie Naturschutz, Jugendarbeit ect. und spricht dabei eine deutlich größere, vielseitigere Leserschaft an.



Vereinsinterna gehören nicht zwingend in die Öffentlichkeit.

Würden die Berichte über kommende oder gewesende Königsfischen nicht in den Medien, würde der Andrang auf den Festen seitens der Öffentlichkeit nicht so groß sein. In vielen Orten gehört das Königsfischen zu den größten öffentlichen Feiern. Anwesenheit von Bügermeister, Landräten, Ministern sind in der Presse dann nachzulesen.
Viele Schulen nehmen an den Aktionen von Vereinen teil, wie "Fischer machen Schule", die Angebote eines meiner Verein an Schulklassen, Führungen durch den Fischlehrpfad, sind so nachgefragt, dass leider nicht alle Klassen eingeladen werden können.
Das Schnupperangeln eines Münchner Vereins für Kinder, an Schulen und Jugendbegegnungsstätten (Überbegriff) bekanntgegeben, war nahezu überlaufen, es soll nun an zwei Tagen stattfinden.


----------



## Laichzeit (17. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Da hast du recht. Das Königsfischen war ein schlechtes beispiel für "überflüssige" Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.


----------



## Georg Baumann (17. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Was haltet Ihr davon, dass wir mal gelungene Aktionen sammeln? Je nach Resonanz würden wir die dann entsprechend vorstellen, mit den Verantwortlichen sprechen, etc. Ich glaube, dass positive Beispiele zum Nachmachen anregen. Was Toni angesprochen hat, hört sich doch toll an. Da gibt's garantiert noch viel, viel mehr ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Georg,

das ist ein gute Idee, denn die Sammlung von best practice zeigt, wie aktiv Angler sein können und bringt den einen oder anderen aus dem geistigen Tal der Selbstgeiselung heraus und motiviert, selbst aktiv zu werden.


----------



## kati48268 (17. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> aus dem geistigen Tal der Selbstgeiselung heraus


Toni, der war echt schön! #6


----------



## Grünknochen (17. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Sehr interessanter Aspekt!
> 
> Ist das denn wirklich so?
> Oder sind es nur die lauten Stimmen, die man hört & denen gefolgt wird?
> ...




Dir erscheint das so. Mir aber nicht. Es ist doch einfach nur lächerlich, einzelnen Vereinen, die nicht so agieren, wie das hier im AB Mainstream (oder _AB-Correctness_) ist, zu unterstellen, sie würden nur irgendwelchen Öko Agitatoren hinterherlaufen. Im Zweifel machen sie es deshalb, weil sie es für richtig halten. Und im Zweifel wird sie es eher weniger interessieren, ob das im AB goutiert wird oder nicht.
Vielleicht sollte man dazu übergehen, eigene Überzeugungen zu kommunizieren, ohne in dieses furchtbare Freund-Feind Klischee zu verfallen. Es geht darum, zu überzeugen, und nicht darum, jeden zu diffamieren, der nicht die eigene Position reflektiert. 

Ich bin Angler und Naturschützer gleichermaßen. Nicht an erster Stelle Angler, nicht an erster Stelle Naturschützer. Die Dinge gehören zusammen. Von mir aus möge man mich jetzt als Anglerfeind oder verkappten Öko Fanatiker bezeichnen. Es juckt mich nicht im geringsten.


Und wo der Name schon mal erwähnt wurde: An dieser Stelle sag ich zu Seehofer bestimmt nichts, an anderer Stelle aber umso deutlicher. Womit eigentlich alles gesagt ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr davon, dass wir mal gelungene Aktionen sammeln? Je nach Resonanz würden wir die dann entsprechend vorstellen, mit den Verantwortlichen sprechen, etc. Ich glaube, dass positive Beispiele zum Nachmachen anregen. Was Toni angesprochen hat, hört sich doch toll an. Da gibt's garantiert noch viel, viel mehr ...



finde ich eine gute Idee, es ist auch stimmungsaufhellender :m

Den zunehmenden Stellenwert des Naturschutzes nur den Verbänden zu zusprechen lässt außer Acht, das der Naturschutz und Tierschutzgedanke in unserer Gesellschaft allgemein einen viel höheren Stellenwert einnimmt, als noch vor 40 Jahren.   

Die Zahl derer, die darin einen wichtigen Wert sehen ist beachtlich, und das obwohl viele "Natur" eher aus 2. Hand erleben. 

Gerade bei den Menschen, die einen direkten Bezug und in Ihrem Hobby impliziert ein Interesse an den Zusammenhängen in dem Ökosystem haben, finde ich es nicht verwunderlich, das der Stellenwert hier auch, oder sogar stärker zugenommen hat.


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das könnte dann aber auch ein spannender Angelbericht sein.
> Ich glaube nicht, dass Gefasel über Naturschutzaktionen zwingend mehr allgemeine Leser anspricht.



könnten aber als Türöffner dienen.


----------



## Grünknochen (17. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Insbesondere ist das Berichten über Naturschutzaktionen kein Gefasel!
Zu einem solchen wird es nur dann, wenn es sich um eine Feigenblattaktion handelt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Insbesondere ist das Berichten über Naturschutzaktionen kein Gefasel!
> Zu einem solchen wird es nur dann, wenn es sich um eine Feigenblattaktion handelt.



Ich kenne aus der Vorstandsarbeit und aus persönlichen Kontakten sicher mehr als 30 Angelvereine. In allen wird Naturschutz als Feigenblatt gelebt. Nicht zu verwechseln mit der Pflege der Gewässer. Das hat aber nichts mit Naturschutz zu tun. Bei den Jägern sieht die Situation übrigens nicht anders aus. Angler und Jäger achten die Natur, aber sie betreiben nicht aus Eigenantrieb heraus Naturschutz. Warum denn auch? Wir sind Naturnutzer.


----------



## Grünknochen (17. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Wenn das so ist, gute Nacht!
Zum Glück kenn ich ne Menge Leute, die komplett anders ticken. Sowohl als Angler, wie auch als Jäger...
Unter Gewässerpflege verstehe ich übrigens im Wesentlichen Renaturierung...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist, gute Nacht!
> Zum Glück kenn ich ne Menge Leute, die komplett anders ticken. Sowohl als Angler, wie auch als Jäger...
> Unter Gewässerpflege verstehe ich übrigens im Wesentlichen Renaturierung...



Nee, überhaupt nicht gute Nacht. Solche Statements machen mich regelrecht wütend. Ich bin übrigens NABU-Unterstützer und helfe gerade wieder einer Horde Frösche und Molche über die Straße. Am Wasser bin ich aber Naturnutzer, nix Schützer.

Woher kommt eigentlich diese Arroganz zu fordern, dass Angler Naturschützer sein müssen? Verlangt man das auch vom Landwirt, vom Pilzsammler, vom Waldbauern?

Frag mal einen niederländischen Angler, ob er sich als Naturschützer fühlt.


----------



## Danielsu83 (17. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Hallo,

 mir ist als erstes Aufgefallen das der Verein den Naturschutz bereits im Namen führt. Das weckt bei mir erst mal eine Frage an diejenigen die Verein vielleicht tatsächlich kennen. Und zwar folgende ist das ein reiner Angelverein der das Naturschutz nur im Namen führt oder ist es vielleicht ein mehr Spartenverein ? Gibt ja auch Angelvereine mit eigenen Abteilungen für Skat oder Hundezucht. 

 Bei einem reinen Angelverein kann ich die Kritik durchaus verstehen und mich als Angler hätte der Artikel nicht angesprochen. Wenn es ein mehr Sparten Verein ist und eben die Sparte Naturschutz besser läuft ist an der Pressemeldung meines Erachtens nach nichts schlimmes. Hat sich halt der Fokus geändert weil in der Gegend mehr Leute in einen Naturschutz als in einen Angelverein wollten.

 Falls jemand hier Erfahrungen mit guter Pressearbeit für Vereine hat, wäre ich da durchaus an BPs interessiert. 

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## kati48268 (17. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Ich bin Angler und Naturschützer gleichermaßen.


Ich akzeptier & respektiere durchaus eine solche Haltung, 
auch wenn ich sie selbst nicht teile.
Behaupte aus Erfahrung aber, dass du mit dieser Sicht zu einer absoluten Minderheit gehörst.

Die Gemeinsamkeit aller Angler, 
egal "wo & wie & warum" sie angeln, 
ist letztendlich das Angeln
und nicht irgendwas drumherum.

Angeln ist der Mainstream all dieser Leute,
auch hier im AB,
die 100%-Filterblase,
und deswegen gehört DAS nach vorn gestellt.


----------



## ulli1958m (17. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Ich bin Angler und Naturschützer gleichermaßen. Nicht an erster Stelle  Angler, nicht an erster Stelle Naturschützer. Die Dinge gehören  zusammen.


Sehe ich auch anders....*ICH* bin in erster  Linie Angler .....und Naturschutz betreibe ich daher nur als Angler  nebenher, wenn mir zufällig was auffallen sollte, was der Natur in *meinen* Augen schadet/schaden könnte.

Mein Empfinden ist es auch das die meisten Angelvereine sich mit,  Gewässersäuberung, Nistkästen aufhängen usw. in der Öffentlichkeit  präsentieren und der Angelsport nur als Nebenprodukt darstellt wird.  
Bin mir sicher das es nur daran liegt, weil die Angst vor Anzeigen einfach zu groß ist.

Vielleicht wäre für Vereine eine gute ÖA möglich wenn man z.B.  Gemeinschaftsangeln mit dem Verkauf von Kaffee, Kuchen, Grillfleisch,  Spenden sammeln usw. veranstalten würde _*und den Gewinn ein Kinderhospiz  überreicht.*_


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> Mein Empfinden ist es auch das die meisten Angelvereine sich mit,  Gewässersäuberung, Nistkästen aufhängen usw. in der Öffentlichkeit  präsentieren und der Angelsport nur als Nebenprodukt darstellt wird.



Ich kenne ja auch einige Vereine und deren Vorstände, aber von Nistkästen und so was habe ich noch nie gehört.
In allen Vereinen steht Angeln im Vordergrund, ist alleiniges Bestreben.
Kenne ich die falschen Veréine? Lebe ich in einer verschobenen Angelwelt, in der die Realität noch nicht angekommen ist?


----------



## Ørret (17. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Ich finde ein Verein darf und muss über beides berichten, sowohl über Renaturierungsmaßnahmen und Wiedereinbürgerungsprogrmme als auch über Angelevents und kapitale Fänge etc. Nur kann ich es auch keinen geschäftsführenden ehrenamtlich tätigen Vorsitzenden verdenken wenn er eher vorsichtig mit Berichten über z.B. Königsangeln ist, weil er derjenige ist der nachher den Stress an den Hacken hat wenn's ne Anzeige von PETA gibt. Haben wir ja vor kurzem gesehen, als  die Polizei in SH sogar Hausdurchsuchungen gemacht hat nach dem Benefizkutterangeln.
Man hat da immer leicht reden, aber selbst machen wollens dann die wenigsten....zumal es dann von den Verbänden im Falle einer Anzeige auch oft wenig Unterstützung gibt, teilweise dann sogar noch dem Verein Schuld attestiert wird, anstatt den Verein pauschal schon aus Prinzip zur Seite zu stehen.
Ein Verein/Verband muss heutzutage beide Sparten bedienen....sowohl Naturschutz als auch das Angeln....siehe AV NDS, mit dessen Arbeit ist die Anglerschaft im Großen und Ganzen doch ganz zufrieden oder?


----------



## kati48268 (17. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Solche beknackte Aussagen


kati48268 schrieb:


> _"Anfangs habe der Schwerpunkt auf dem Angeln gelegen, _
> _heute stünde der Natur-, Arten- und Umweltschutz im Mittelpunkt."_


schaden dem Angeln aber eher, als dass sie was bringen.


----------



## Ørret (17. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Da gebe ich dir Recht ....solche Aussagen sind nicht clever, denn immerhin besteht ein Verein meistens aus Anglern die u.a. Wiederansiedlungsprogramme betreiben weil sie die Fische irgendwann auch mal fangen wollen und nicht weil sie sich die Fische bei Expedition ins Tierreich oder Netz Natur in der Glotze anschauen wollen.
Darum versucht dein Club ja auch die Quappe wieder anzusiedeln und renaturiert Bäche, damit man solche Fische wieder fangen kann oder nicht.
Schützen und Nutzen müssen kein Wiederspruch sein, sieht man ja bei den Mefos....die fängt jeder Angler gern und ohne Renaturierung und Besatz könnte er die nicht fangen...

Aber wie gesagt, den Naturschutz vollkommen in den Vordergrund zu rücken ist dumm und damit gräbt man sich selbst das Wasser ab.

Der Beste Weg ist wie so oft im Leben die goldene Mitte....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr davon, dass wir mal gelungene Aktionen sammeln?



Aber bitte nur die Meldungen, die sich mit unserem Hobby angeln direkt beschäftigen.

Meldungen über Bienen und Bäumchen lese ich bei Bedarf im Naturkundeforum und nicht in einem Anglerforum. Ok?

Bei uns in der regionalen Presse stehen auch regelmäßig Meldungen von Angelvereinen- aber nicht über das Angeln. Da sind die Meldungen vom Seniorentreffen im Bürgerhaus näher am Angeln- da geht es zumindest ums Karpfenessen. #6


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Eine Sammlung von Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen.
Eine Wertung anderer darin, dass sie etwas hören wollen und anderes nicht, verbietet sich.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Eine Sammlung von Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen.
> Eine Wertung anderer darin, dass sie etwas hören wollen und anderes nicht, verbietet sich.



Da hast Du natürlich recht, entschuldige! Ich kann mich halt schwer daran gewöhnen, dass Angelvereine gemäß der Satzung Naturschutzvereine sind und das an erster Stelle steht.

Kati hat ja ein typisches Beispiel hier aufgezeigt, früher war es Angeln, heute Naturschutz von Anglern bezahlt.

Ich werde ab sofort versuchen, dass zu verinnerlichen, versprochen!


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Welche Schlüsse Du aus Meldungen zu einer 
Sammlung von Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen
für dich ziehst, bleibt Dir alleine überlassen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Ich habe meine Schlüsse zur Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Vereinen bereits ohne Meldungen hier in diesem Thread gezogen. Deshalb ja auch mein Hinweis, dass ich gerne einmal Meldungen lese würde, wo es um unser Hobby Angeln geht. Dieser Wunsch resultierte einfach aus meinen Erfahrungen.

Das damit nicht alle hier einverstanden sind, war mir bewusst und vermutlich wäre der Thread dann auch ziemlich schnell tot, wenn das die Voraussetzungen für Veröffentlichungen wären...

Angeln und Naturschutz gehören zusammen, keine Frage! Jedoch verlassen viele Vereine und Verbände den Ursprung der Gründung "ANGELVEREIN" und driften ab zu einem reinen von Anglern bezahlten Naturschutzverein.

Das freut die anderen Naturschutzverbände und Vereine und das ist ja auch ein Erfolg und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.

Die Frage ist doch, wie lange dieses  Modell "von Anglern finanzierter Naturschutz" noch funktioniert, wenn Angler immer mehr Verbote, Auflagen und Einschränkungen durch Naturschutz erhalten. Es soll nämlcih Mitglieder geben, die wegen der Gewässer und dem Angeln Mitgliedsbeiträge zahlen. Wenn das dann wegbricht...


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Postings nicht nur in diesem Thread, dass es viele Angelvereine gibt, die Angeln im Vordergrund und als Zweck haben und so ausübern und wie diese und dass solche Öffentlichkeitsarbeit mit Angeln machen, ist Dir dennoch ja nicht entgangen.

Und ich wiederhole ich gerne, ich kenne diese Vereine, von denen du sprichts, nicht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Postings nicht nur in diesem Thread, dass es viele Angelvereine gibt, die Angeln im Vordergrund und als Zweck haben und so ausübern und wie diese und dass solche Öffentlichkeitsarbeit mit Angeln machen, ist Dir dennoch ja nicht entgangen.
> 
> Und ich wiederhole ich gerne, ich kenne diese Vereine, von denen du sprichts, nicht.



Ich bin anscheinend übermüdet, denn ich verstehe den Satz nicht so ganz...

Somit gute Nacht!


----------



## honeybee (17. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

ich weis gar nicht was ihr immer wollt....

Wir hatten gestern Jahreshauptversammlung. Es war beschämend.
Von 55 Mitgliedern waren vielleicht 25 anwesend. 2 Jugendliche inbegriffen (vollzählig gibt es nur zur Weihnachtsfeier, mit Partner(in) versteht sich, weil dann das Essen nix kostet)
Und von 25 Mitgliedern wussten gerade mal 4 oder 5 das es in Thüringen 2 Verbände gibt und wie das mit den Austauschkarten funktioniert.

Den meisten, so empfinde ich es, ist Verbandsarbeit völlig egal. Hauptsache sie können verbilligt angeln. Alles andere interessiert die die Bohne.
Und so spiegelte es sich auch in Gesprächen wieder.....
Die wollen alles vorgesetzt bekommen. Daddeln den ganzen Tag am Handy sind aber zu blöd, Entschudigung, sich Info´s im Netz zu besorgen.
Vorgesetzt bekommen ist ja bequemer.....
Man heulte, das man keien Thüringenkarte mehr bekommt für 15 Euro. Stimmt nicht. Hätten sie sich informiert, wüssten sie, das sie diese für nun 85€ erwerben können.

Wenn man denen erzählen würde, wir hätten 50iger Barsche gesetzt, müsste man Wartemarken am Gewässer verteilen. 
Beitrag bezahlen, Marken einkleben, angeln gehen und nach mir die Sinnflut

Die wenigsten interessiert es wirklich, was hinter den Kulissen abgeht. Dafür müsste man ja nachdenken.


----------



## BERND2000 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



honeybee schrieb:


> ich weis gar nicht was ihr immer wollt....
> 
> Wir hatten gestern Jahreshauptversammlung. Es war beschämend.
> Von 55 Mitgliedern waren vielleicht 25 anwesend. 2 Jugendliche inbegriffen (vollzählig gibt es nur zur Weihnachtsfeier, mit Partner(in) versteht sich, weil dann das Essen nix kostet)
> ...



In vielen Punkten gebe ich Dier recht.
Aber Wahnsinn bei Euch gehen 50% zur J.H.V so ein Interesse gibt es wohl nur in Kleinvereinen.

Wir haben nun 1500 Mitglieder und waren froh das da immer noch über 200 Mitglieder teilnehmen.
Einige ähnlich Nachbarvereine währen froh über solche "hohen" Teilnehmerzahlen. 
Was die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit betrifft, zählte ich wohl auch zu den Schlampen, es kommt halt oft weniger darauf an was man macht, als wie man es verkauft.
Aber es motiviert eben auch nicht wenn selbst die Vereinszeitschrift von vielen gar nicht gelesen oder gar diskutiert wird.
Darum schreibe ich auch lieber im Internet, denn selbst Vorstandsmitglieder scheinen viele meiner Beiträge in der V.Z ja gar nicht erreicht zu haben.
Kannst Du mal darüber schreiben... oder im Blinker stand... hatte ich schon, aber dann oft schon vor Jahren.
Oft waren die Beiträge für Sie zu lang, als das sie 1-3 Seiten wirklich gelesen hätten.
Nun ja auch ich bin Berufstätiger Freizeit Angler (einst einer von den Angelverrückten) , der dann noch einige Stunden die Woche Vereinsarbeit nebenbei gemacht hat.
Gute Öffentlichkeitsarbeit wäre dann wieder eine weitere Nebentätigkeit.
Ergo sollten Angler verstehen, warum Vorstände und gar Verbändler oft gar keine Angelverrückte sind.
Sie haben oft andere Prioritäten, denn Angler wollen weiter auch noch viel Zeit beim Angeln verbringen.
Da sitzen also viele die das Hobby Vereins, Verbands oder Öffentlichkeitsarbeit haben und auch mal angeln, aber eben auch viele welche Vorteile und Führungspositionen suchen.
Der Tag hat 24h Angeln, Beruf, Familie überein zu bekommen ist schon viel.
Da auch noch Vereinsarbeit, Öffentlichkeitsarbeit bis hin zu Verbandsarbeit einzuflechten bedeutet das da Abstriche gemacht werden.
Viele die hier im Internet schreiben, haben es einfacher.
Sie haben das Internet und Ihre Öffentlichkeitsarbeit als Hobby und sind Angler.
Ich will mich hier gleichzeitig entschuldigen, für all meine Schlamperei und die Menschen die ich vernachlässigte.
Der Tag hat 24h, Ehrenamtliche Arbeit wird halt oft kritisiert, kritisiert lieber die Anderen, sie werden bezahlt und haben Zeit, werden sich aber gegen Mehrarbeit wehren.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Das Problem ist doch, dass Vorstände die Vereine nur noch verwalten und entweder gar nicht in der Lage sind, vernünftige Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zu betreiben oder es nicht wollen.

Gleiches gilt für die JHV in den Vereinen. Wer will sich das BlaBla noch anhören? Einfach ein paar Zahlen runterleiern und zweimal die Hand zur Abstimmung heben, reicht im Jahr 2018 nicht mehr aus, um die Mitglieder zu motivieren. Da ist mal halt in den 70'ern stehen geblieben, wie bei vielen anderen Themen auch.

Ich bin überzeugt, dass ich als Vorstand in einem Verein die Menschen zur JHV bewegen würde und auch einen Verein führen würde, dass eine Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für Angler und das Angeln stattfinden könnte.

Hierfür muss man jedoch bereit sein und auf viele andere Dinge verzichten.


----------



## Grünknochen (18. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Schlüsse zur Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Vereinen bereits ohne Meldungen hier in diesem Thread gezogen. Deshalb ja auch mein Hinweis, dass ich gerne einmal Meldungen lese würde, wo es um unser Hobby Angeln geht. Dieser Wunsch resultierte einfach aus meinen Erfahrungen.
> 
> Das damit nicht alle hier einverstanden sind, war mir bewusst und vermutlich wäre der Thread dann auch ziemlich schnell tot, wenn das die Voraussetzungen für Veröffentlichungen wären...
> 
> ...




Lars,
ich kann Dich einerseits verstehen. Andererseits sehen meine persönlichen Erfahrungen mit der Angelei, wir reden hier über mehr als 50 Jahre, etwas anders aus.
 Aus meiner Sicht geht es nicht um Naturschutz, sondern um Deutungshoheit, dh um die Frage, was man unter Naturschutz zu verstehen hat. Ich sehe absolut keinen Grund, die Beantwortung dieser Frage Leuten oder Organisationen zu überlassen, deren Credo primär Auschluss und Verbot ist. 

Das Thema ist Verantwortung. Und nicht Dämonisierung. Verbot kann jeder, nur Angeln kann auch jeder. Klare Front, klare Gegnerschaft. In Wirklichkeit besteht der Job darin, die Schnittstellen vernünftig hinzukriegen. Das aber ist weitaus komplizierter und funktioniert nicht mit den klassischen Feindbildern. Eine solche Schnittstelle hab ich mal wieder auf dem Tisch (in Form von §§)... I am an angler. Und ich fänd's echt nett, wenn man mir per Gesetz Verantwortungs- und Handlungsspielräume lassen würde, statt mich totzuregeln in einem Hobby, das über reine Nahrungsbeschaffung weit hinausgeht...
 Nur als Randnotiz: Was der DAfV zu den konkreten Punkten sagt, grenzt fast schon an Selbstaufgabe. Es mag sein, dass man dort eine genaue Vorstellung von dem hat, was man will. Diese Vorstellung ist, so weit sie überhaupt erkennbar ist, nicht die meine. Deswegen wundert mich die bis heute andauernde Austrittswelle nicht nur nicht. Sie ist geradezu folgerichtig...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht geht es nicht um Naturschutz, sondern um Deutungshoheit, dh um die Frage, was man unter Naturschutz zu verstehen hat. Ich sehe absolut keinen Grund, die Beantwortung dieser Frage Leuten oder Organisationen zu überlassen, deren Credo primär Auschluss und Verbot ist.
> 
> Das Thema ist Verantwortung. Und nicht Dämonisierung. Verbot kann jeder, nur Angeln kann auch jeder. Klare Front, klare Gegnerschaft. In Wirklichkeit besteht die Herausforderung darin , die Schnittstellen vernünftig hinzukriegen. Das aber ist weitaus komplizierter und funktioniert nicht mit den klassischen Feindbildern. Eine solche Schnittstelle hab ich mal wieder auf dem Tisch (in Form von §§)... I am an angler. Und ich fänd's echt nett, wenn man mir per Gesetz Verantwortungs- und Handlungsspielräume lassen würde, statt mich totzuregeln in einem Hobby, das über reine Nahrungsbeschaffung weit hinausgeht...



Ja, und da haben wir dann wieder den Punkt erreicht, wo sich die vielen Versäumnisse der letzten Jahrzehnte bemerkbar machen. Das Feld einfach anderen überlassen und abgenickt.

Beispiel S-H. Es gab den runden Tisch und wir haben über die Abschaffung des §39 (1) 3 -C&R" diskutiert. Wir haben die Politik bewegt, in dieser Sache aktiv zu werden. 

Ja, es gab aber auch Verteter an diesem Tisch, die an diesem § 39 festhalten wollen- und die kamen aus den Reihen der Angler...#q. Es hat unsere Position natürlich nicht gestärkt...

Da könnte ich einfach nur noch abdrehen. Gefühlt würde ich sagen, es gab dazu bereits im Vorfeld Absprachen, ist aber ausschließlich mein Bauchgefühl mit ein paar Tagen Abstand zu dieser Veranstaltung!


----------



## Grünknochen (18. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Hundert pro!
Exakt der Punkt, mit dem ich mich gerade rumschlage...
Angler gegen Angler. Tolles Konzept. Statt kompetent und selbstbewusst für eigene Interessen/ Positionen einzutreten, kriecht man in jeden Hintern, der einem angeboten wird (sorry für die Ausdrucksweise).


Der C&R § in S-H ist übrigens allein schon aus Rechtsgründen, insbesondere auch in Verbindung mit einem Owi Tatbestand, echt was für den hohlen Zahn. Ich nenn ihn immer das weit geöffnete Garagentor für PETA und Co. Wie dumm muss man sein, sich als Angler oder gar als Verband hierfür stark zu machen. Es sei denn, es ist das (erklärte) Ziel, sich selbst zu geißeln oder gar ohne Not zu beschneiden, so dass nix mehr übrig bleibt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Der C&R § in S-H ist übrigens allein schon aus Rechtsgründen, insbesondere auch in Verbindung mit einem Owi Tatbestand, echt was für den hohlen Zahn. Ich nenn ihn immer das weit geöffnete Garagentor für PETA und Co. Wie dumm muss man sein, sich als Angler oder gar als Verband hierfür stark zu machen. Es sei denn, es ist das (erklärte) Ziel, sich selbst zu geißeln oder gar ohne Not zu beschneiden, so dass nix mehr übrig bleibt.



So ist es und ich wusste doch, dass Du mich verstehst. 

Für uns war es überraschend, dass man sich so drehen kann. Kam 2011 noch die Aussage aus der Richtung "der §39 1.3 sei wertlos", so wolle man jetzt in 2018 an diesem festhalten. Aha...

Ich habe dann in der Runde auch die Aussage inkl. Quellen aus 2011 zitiert. 

Hat dann auch mindestens einen anwesenden Politiker verwirrt und überrascht .


----------



## BERND2000 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Lars,
> ich kann Dich einerseits verstehen. Andererseits sehen meine persönlichen Erfahrungen mit der Angelei, wir reden hier über mehr als 50 Jahre, etwas anders aus.
> Aus meiner Sicht geht es nicht um Naturschutz, sondern um Deutungshoheit, dh um die Frage, was man unter Naturschutz zu verstehen hat. Ich sehe absolut keinen Grund, die Beantwortung dieser Frage Leuten oder Organisationen zu überlassen, deren Credo primär Auschluss und Verbot ist.
> 
> ...


 
 #6
 Diese Meinung taucht selten auf.
 Viele Angler rufen eher zu weniger Regelung Ihrer selbst und zu mehr   Leistung und Regelung durch die Fachkräfte des Staates.
 Eigenverantwortung um Freiheiten zu behalten, scheint Ihnen Angst zu machen.
 Aber keine Regelung, oder kein Beamter wird je die Eigenverantwortung und das Wissen um die Dinge vor Ort vollständig ersetzen, sondern immer 2 Wahl bleiben.
 Man kann halt nicht alles in Worte fassen und dann nur diesen Regeln folgen und denken man verhalte sich nun richtig.
 Gesetze oder Beamte braucht es erst wenn diese Eigenverantwortung nicht funktioniert.

 Ich denke mein Bundesland Niedersachsen ist da ein gutes Beispiel.
 Es das Gefühl der Verantwortung um Eigenverantwortlich zu handeln.
 All die Regelungen und teuren Fachkräfte und die Fischereiabgabe, haben in den Deutschen Nachbarländern in Süddeutschland nun sicher nicht zu beliebteren oder zufriedeneren Anglern geführt.
 Dort rufen dann die Angler, das Fischbesatz in Fachhände gehört, die Sie nicht sein wollen.
 Ergo braucht es Fachbiologen, die nach einigen Jahren Unterricht an der Uni, das nun für Geld bringen sollen, selbst wenn sie vielleicht gar kein Interesse am Angeln haben.
 Wehe aber sie vertreten dann andere Vorstellungen wie die Angler, die sich dann eingeschränkt sehen.
 Noch schlimmer aber wird es wenn die Angler oder die Fachkräfte dann das Bundesland wechseln und Ihre Vorstellungen auch in die Fremde übertragen wollen.
 Ein Angler der Karpfenteichwirtschaft oder P&T-Gewässer wird dann schlechtbewirtschaftete Angelgewässer unterstellen.
 Eine wechselnde Fachkraft geht dann von hohen Karpfenbesatz und fehlender Eigenverantwortung der Angler aus, die man besser regeln müsse.

 Ganz ehrlich, als Ex-G.W würde ich in Süddeutschland beim Karpfenbesatz wohl ehr Naturschutzpositionen haben, hier im Norden gelte ich als Karpfenbefürworter und musste selbst geringen Karpfenbesatz von 2-10 Kg Ha begründen und vertreten.
 Besser ich schreibe nicht was ich von Massenhaften P&T-Besatz mit Zandern in kleinen Baggerseen halte.
 Aber erstaunlich, was da alles geht wenn die Hegepläne doch bei Fachkräften eingereicht werden müssen.


----------



## Grünknochen (18. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Lars,

Anbiederung an eine Zielgruppe!
 Wenn man Dinge mal etwas genauer recherchiert, stellt man immer wieder fest, dass sich das Fähnchen nach dem Wind dreht...
Haltung ist gefragt, nicht Beliebigkeit. Ihr macht einen Klasse Job!!!


 Jetzt mal ganz polemisch: Wenn ein Verband jemand an der Spitze hat, der noch nicht einmal den technischen Unterschied zwischen Baitcast - und Stationärrolle kennt, wundert es nicht, dass sich der Laden im Nirvana auflöst. Genau damit fängt die Krux sog. Verbandsvertreter an, die ratz fatz diese nervende Wichtigtuer Politikerstandardsprache verinnerlichen, über das Angeln an sich schwadronieren, aber null Verbindung zu den haben, um was es wirklich geht. Hey, ich find's einfach nur geil, wenn auf 71 Grad Nord ein Heili meinen RonZ inhaliert und ich nen Drill habe, bei dem die Bremse nicht nur singt, sondern kreischt... Nur Nahrungsbeschaffung? Ich glaub, ich spinne. Für so was geh ich zum Supermarkt oder Öko Händler um die Ecke...


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Wollten wir hier in diesem Thread eigentlich etwas anderes inzwischen?

Man kann bald beide Threads zusammenlegen ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



bastido schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, ihr habt auch nix anderes erwartet.



Da ich das Zitat aus 2011 ausgedruckt dabei hatte, ist die Frage doch beantwortet #6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wollten wir hier in diesem Thread eigentlich etwas anderes inzwischen?
> 
> Man kann bald beide Threads zusammenlegen ...



Ein "Runder Tisch" ist Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, oder nicht? Auch wenn man darüber nicht berichtet...

Mit Beispielen für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für Angler bist Du aber auch nicht gerade eine Vorzeigeuser in diesem Thema


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Vereinsinterna gehören nicht zwingend in die Öffentlichkeit.
> 
> Würden die Berichte über kommende oder gewesende Königsfischen nicht in den Medien, würde der Andrang auf den Festen seitens der Öffentlichkeit nicht so groß sein. In vielen Orten gehört das Königsfischen zu den größten öffentlichen Feiern. Anwesenheit von Bügermeister, Landräten, Ministern sind in der Presse dann nachzulesen.
> Viele Schulen nehmen an den Aktionen von Vereinen teil, wie "Fischer machen Schule", die Angebote eines meiner Verein an Schulklassen, Führungen durch den Fischlehrpfad, sind so nachgefragt, dass leider nicht alle Klassen eingeladen werden können.
> Das Schnupperangeln eines Münchner Vereins für Kinder, an Schulen und Jugendbegegnungsstätten (Überbegriff) bekanntgegeben, war nahezu überlaufen, es soll nun an zwei Tagen stattfinden.





Laichzeit schrieb:


> Da hast du recht. Das Königsfischen war ein schlechtes beispiel für "überflüssige" Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.





Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr davon, dass wir mal gelungene Aktionen sammeln? Je nach Resonanz würden wir die dann entsprechend vorstellen, mit den Verantwortlichen sprechen, etc. Ich glaube, dass positive Beispiele zum Nachmachen anregen. *Was Toni angesprochen hat, hört sich doch toll an*. Da gibt's garantiert noch viel, viel mehr ...





Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ein "Runder Tisch" ist Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, oder nicht? Auch wenn man darüber nicht berichtet...
> 
> Mit Beispielen für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für Angler bist Du aber auch nicht gerade eine Vorzeigeuser in diesem Thema



1) Ein runder Tisch an sich ist keine Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.

2) Da ist dir etwas entgangen 
Mituser wie Laichzeit und Georg haben mich gelesen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> 1) Ein runder Tisch an sich ist keine Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.



Das kommt darauf an, wie man den Begriff ÖA definiert. Für mich ist ÖA nicht nur Darstellung in den Medien, sondern auch Lobbyarbeit ist ÖA. Selbst intern kann es eine ÖA geben. Dazu muss man aber grundsätzlich zwischen Stakeholdern und Shareholdern unterscheiden.

Wir haben mit dem "Runden Tisch" nämlich Leute erreicht, deren "Wohlwollen" wir ausgeliefert sind- Politik und Behörden. Das ist eventuell lediglich ein Teilbereich der Öffentlichkeit, jedoch für das Erreichen unserer Ziele essenziell von Bedeutung sind.

Jetzt über diese Ergebnisse in den Medien zu berichten, ist somit der krönende Abschluss dieser Strategie der ÖA- denn ohne diesen "Runden Tisch" hätten wir keine Grundlage für einen Bericht und Menschen zu erreichen. Somit wird aus einem "Teilbereich" der ÖA mit Stakeholdern eine PR und wir erreichen die Shareholder. 



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> 1)
> 2) Da ist dir etwas entgangen
> Mituser wie Laichzeit und Georg haben mich gelesen.



Ich habe das gelesen, hatte aber mehr erwartet, zum Beispeil Links zu ausführlichen Berichten mit Ergebnissen. Meine Erwartungen sind aber vermutlich einfach zu hoch. Ich messe das immer an meinen eigenen Ansprüchen |rolleyes


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das kommt darauf an, wie man den Begriff ÖA definiert. Für mich ist ÖA  nicht nur Darstellung in den Medien, sondern auch Lobbyarbeit ist ÖA.  Selbst intern kann es eine ÖA geben. Dazu muss man aber grundsätzlich  zwischen Stakeholdern und Shareholdern unterscheiden.



Diesbezüglich hätte ja der Verband sicherlich hervorragende  Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, denn Runde Tische hat die Verbands-Präsine  bestimmt massig in verschiedensten Formen.



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Jetzt über diese Ergebnisse in den Medien zu berichten, ist somit der krönende Abschluss dieser Strategie der ÖA- denn ohne diesen "Runden Tisch" hätten wir keine Grundlage für einen Bericht und Menschen zu erreichen. Somit wird aus einem "Teilbereich" der ÖA mit Stakeholdern eine PR und wir erreichen die Shareholder.



Wenn jetzt in de Öffentlichkeit über die Ergebnisse des Runden  Tisches  berichtet wird, ist es Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, der interne Runde  Tisch ist es noch nicht, das ist der Weg dahin.



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich habe das gelesen, hatte aber mehr erwartet, zum Beispeil Links zu ausführlichen Berichten mit Ergebnissen. Meine Erwartungen sind aber vermutlich einfach zu hoch. Ich messe das immer an meinen eigenen Ansprüchen |rolleyes



Arroganz zeigt die Überschätzung der eigenen Person.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Ja, Du hast also den Wandel der ÖA anscheind verpasst. Wir schreiben das Jahr 2018 und da ist ÖA nicht nur ein Zeitungsartikel in der Dorfpresse und der Kontakt zum Journalisten aus der Stammkneipe.


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Ich finde ja auch, dass der Verband mit seinen vielen Runden Tischen großrtige Öffentlichkeitsarbeit leistet; gut dass die das nicht verpennt haben.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich finde ja auch, dass der Verband mit seinen vielen Runden Tischen großrtige Öffentlichkeitsarbeit leistet; gut dass die das nicht verpennt haben.





Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ja, Du hast also den Wandel der ÖA anscheind verpasst.



Ich habe nämlich nicht geschrieben, dass der Runde Tisch alleine ÖA ist, sondern sogar noch einmal zur Verdeutlichung den Begriff "Teilbereich" genutzt.

Ein Teilbereich alleine ist dann aber "sechs setzen"...

ÖA besteht aus vielen unterschiedlichen Bausteinen uns so beinhaltet der Bereich Public Relations mittlerweile sogar die interne Kommunikation. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass Du aktuell Probleme hast, zwischen Marketing und PR zu unterscheiden.

Geht vielen Menschen so.


----------



## fishhawk (18. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



> ÖA besteht aus vielen unterschiedlichen Bausteinen uns so beinhaltet der Bereich Public Relations mittlerweile sogar die interne Kommunikation.



Deshalb kann man PR und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit eben nicht 100% gleichsetzen.

Bei einer guten PR wäre eben auch  die Information der Mitglieder mit einzubeziehen, und natürlich entsprechende Netzwerke zu  Medien / Entscheidungsträgern etc. um ein positives Bild der Angler in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung zu schaffen.

Negative PR für Angler kommt durch PETA, NABU etc. leider wesentlich häufiger zum Zug.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Deshalb kann man PR und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit eben nicht 100% gleichsetzen.



PR ist einfach nur ein neuer (zeitgemäßer!) Begriff für ÖA und umschreibt den Wandel bzw. die Erweiterung der ÖA in den letzten Jahren bzw. erneuert die Definition.


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Nein Lars,

mir ist der Unterschied sehr wohl bekannt; und du brauchst es nicht  erklären.
Ich setze das ganze aus der Metaebene an, die beleuchtet, was "etwas" bringt (Die Wissenschaft ist so weit zu überlegen, ist eine  Maßnahme der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit überhaupt Öffentlichkeitarbeit, nur weil klassisch definitorisch Instrument innerhalb PR ist). Im PR i.e.S ist dies nicht so zwingend nötig, da tut man sich leicht und sagt wirkam oder nicht = erfolgreich?
Runde Tische an sich fallen in den Bereich des PR i.w.S (du hast ja einen eigenen Betrieb? Also dann bei dir in den Bereich der corporate communications/Unternehmenskommunikation). Hier wird aber schon diskutiert, was ausreichend ist, um wirklich PR zu sein.
Gesprächtermine an sich, Mitarbeiterschulungen, Lobbyarbeit, Runde Tische u.ä.  an sich "fallen" oft "durch".

Das ist ja das Problem vieler Betriebe, die sagen, alles getan zu haben, und dennoch der Erfolg ausbleibt.
Und das ist ja die zentrale Frage, macht der DAFV Öffentlichkeitsarbeit oder nicht?
Reicht PR i.w.S? 
Du sagts "NEIN, setzen sechs".
Ich sage: Kommt darauf an, aber wer das eine schon als PR bezeichnet, und nicht erkennt, dass dies Isolation bedeutet die Verpuffung erzeugt, wird enttäuscht werden.

Richtig PR ändert sich, ich habe es nicht verpennt  .

Wir sind aber gar nicht soweit auseinander, an sich beinander, betrachten das nur aus verschiedenen Ebenen, die zunächst Nuancen ausmachen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Deshalb kann man PR und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit eben nicht 100% gleichsetzen.



Doch, das ist es |wavey:


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

So ..
nach unterschiedlichen Abhandlungen kann ja jeder jetzt sich selbst ein Bild von Öffentlichkeitsarbeit mache und wie vielfältig diese ist
und jetzt sind wir wieder im Thema, das wert ist zu verfolgen:
*Was machen Angelvereine öffentlichwirksam: "best practice"*


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wir sind aber gar nicht soweit auseinander, an sich beinander,



Dem kann ich jetzt sogar zustimmen, zumindest nach Deinem letzten Beitrag.

Hier wurde PETA als Beispiel für ÖA ins Spiel gebracht. Das ist ein sehr gutes Beispiel- denn die interne Kommunikation bei PETA ist der entscheidene Weg zur erfolgreichen ÖA. Dort werden Schreiben verschickt, die zum Aufspüren/ Verfolgen von Anglern und fotografieren von Angelveranstaltungen auffordern. Daraus entstehen dann die Berichte in den Medien. Somit ist die interne Kommunikation ein Teilbereich der ÖA. Also ist der "Runde Tisch" als Instrument der ÖA alleine wertlos, kann jedoch von immenser Bedeutung sein. 

Beispiel "Runder Tisch" in SH. Nimmt also der Landtag das Thema weiter auf und entscheidet in SH für eine Abschaffung des §39 1.3 wäre das eine absolut positive PR für unser Hobby. Es würde der Öffentlichkeit zeigen, dass wir Angler nachhaltig und verantwortungsvoll mit der Ressource Fisch umgehen. Würde der Landtag diese Änderung ablehnen - aus diesem Grund auch mein Entsetzen über die Ablehnung der Änderung durch Teilnehmer - wäre das eine gefundene PR für unsere Gegner! "Angler wollen nur noch zum Spaß angeln" oder "Angler fordern Verstoß gegen das TSG zu legalisieren". Also kann diese Ablehnung der Änderung durch Teilnehmer auch gleichzeitig eine Negativkampagne für unser Hobby darstellen. Aus diesem Grund sollte man die Folgen von allen Entscheidungen immer berücksichtigen. Wir hätten hier diesen Vorstoß in der Politik nicht gewagt, wenn wir hierbei in den eigenen Reihen Ablehnung erwartet hätten. Im Vorfeld hatten wir bereits die Politik im Land teilweise durch unsere Argumentation für die Sache gewinnen können und hatten gehofft, hieraus eine positive ÖA für uns Angler realisieren zu können. Nachhaltigkeit und verantwortungsvoller Umgang mit der Ressource Fisch durch Angler - selektive Entnahme - hören die meisten Menschen gerne. Ja, hätte, hätte, Fahrradkette...

Will man positive ÖA muss man viele Teilbereiche dazuzählen, um in Summe ein gutes Ergebnis zu erzielen. Man darf sich aber auf Teilbereichen nicht ausruhen.

Übrigens haben wir heute wieder eine tolle Titelstory in Ostholstein in den Lübecker Nachrichten. Wird morgen veröffentlicht #6. Das ist unsere ÖA...


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Also ist der "Runde Tisch" als Instrument der ÖA alleine wertlos, kann jedoch von immenser Bedeutung sein.



Jetzt sind wir beinand.

Aber doch immer wieder aufs neue erfreulich, wie Dialektik funktioniert.


----------



## smithie (19. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Sammelt jetzt eigentlich jemand oder nicht?


----------



## Hezaru (19. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Königsfischen und Müllsammeln im Herbst gibt bei uns immer einen Zeitungsartikel. Teiche die wir für Amphibien leer stehen lassen und solche Sachen nicht. Auf solche Sachen ist unsere Vorstandschaft schon Stolz. Dafür haben wir jetzt vom Naturschutz (Amt) so richtig schön eine auf die Eixr bekommen, 
in anderer Sache, mal sehen wie sie in Zukunft über NS denken.


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Angeln mit der Behindertenwerkstatt.
Die Genehmigung, dass die Gäste eine Angelerlaubnis bekommen, wird problemlos von der Kreisbehörde ausgestellt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

"Fischer machen Schule"
http://lfvbayern.de/verband/fischer-machen-schule

Wird sehr nachgefragt 

(Angler direkt in der Schule => auch wirksam gegen PETrA )


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Angeln mit der Behindertenwerkstatt.
> Die Genehmigung, dass die Gäste eine Angelerlaubnis bekommen, wird problemlos von der Kreisbehörde ausgestellt.



In S-H nicht so einfach, aber mit viel Spucke geht da auch etwas...#6

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329625&highlight=T%F6llner


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> "Fischer machen Schule"
> http://lfvbayern.de/verband/fischer-machen-schule
> 
> Wird sehr nachgefragt
> ...



Was hat das mit Angeln zu tun?


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Was hat das mit Angeln zu tun?



Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen.
Kinder im Alter +- 9 Jahren zu begeistern.
Für viele Kinder ist es erster direkter Kontakt mit Anglern und  viele Kinder werden darüber Jungangler.


----------



## Wegberger (19. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Hallo Lars,

das ist Angeln der Zukunft .... die Bayern waren der Zeit immer schon voraus.

Die Kinder können dir ökölogisch dann alles erzählen nur eine Angel hatten sie nicht in der Hand.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Kinder im Alter +- 9 Jahren zu begeistern.



Ich habe meinem Sohn mit 4 Jahren eine Angel und meiner Tochter mit 3 Jahren eine Angel in die Hand gedrückt! Mit 3 hat sie in DK ihre erste kleine Forelle am P&T gefangen, stippt heute noch mit Leidenschaft meine Köderfische fürs Zanderangeln- und hat bis heute dafür keinen "Ökozirkus" besucht. Wie Papa lieben beide das Angeln vom Boot und sind leidenschaftliche Angler, auch wenn mein Sohn aktuell durch die Gesetze ausgebremst wird. Mal nebenbei zum Gymnasium mit G8 einen Angelschein zu machen, ist nämlich nicht so einfach. So hoffe ich, dass ich ihn trotzdem bei Laune halten kann...


----------



## angler1996 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich habe meinem Sohn mit 4 Jahren eine Angel und meiner Tochter mit 3 Jahren eine Angel in die Hand gedrückt! Mit 3 hat sie in DK ihre erste kleine Forelle am P&T gefangen, stippt heute noch mit Leidenschaft meine Köderfische fürs Zanderangeln- und hat bis heute dafür keinen "Ökozirkus" besucht. Wie Papa lieben beide das Angeln vom Boot und sind leidenschaftliche Angler, auch wenn mein Sohn aktuell durch die Gesetze ausgebremst wird. Mal nebenbei zum Gymnasium mit G8 einen Angelschein zu machen, ist nämlich nicht so einfach. So hoffe ich, dass ich ihn trotzdem bei Laune halten kann...



 Lars, das ist schön, ich hab wegen meinem Spross überhaupt erst mit Angeln angefangen, nun bau ich Wobbler und Ruten, naja einen an der "Waffel"
 selbst in Kleinstädten ist der Zugang zum Angeln/Natur nicht mehr selbstverständlich in größeren Städten wird  zdas noch krasser. 
 Sorry, wenn ich mir meine Kundinnen ( ne nich was ihre jetzt denkt:m) zwischen 25und 40 so anschaue, dann sind die da erst mal weit weg( nicht alle)
 Insofern ist der Gang in die Schule oder Schnupperangeln einer der richtigen Wege


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Lars,
> 
> das ist Angeln der Zukunft .... die Bayern waren der Zeit immer schon voraus.
> 
> Die Kinder können dir ökölogisch dann alles erzählen nur eine Angel hatten sie nicht in der Hand.



Da hast Du sicherlich recht in Hinblick auf die bestehenden und drohenden Verbote! Da ist Krebse im Eimer gucken sicherlich Naturnutzung 2025...



angler1996 schrieb:


> Lars, das ist schön, ich hab wegen meinem Spross überhaupt erst mit Angeln angefangen, nun bau ich Wobbler und Ruten, naja einen an der "Waffel"
> selbst in Kleinstädten ist der Zugang zum Angeln/Natur nicht mehr selbstverständlich in größeren Städten wird  zdas noch krasser.
> Sorry, wenn ich mir meine Kundinnen ( ne nich was ihre jetzt denkt:m) zwischen 25und 40 so anschaue, dann sind die da erst mal weit weg( nicht alle)
> Insofern ist der Gang in die Schule oder Schnupperangeln einer der richtigen Wege



Schnupperangeln und der Gang in die Schule habe ich nicht in Abrede gestellt, jedoch Projekte in Schulen, in denen ich als Angelverband Projekte für BUND und NABU durchführe und Spender für diese Organisationen heranzüchte.

Wenn ich den Naturschutz in den Vordergrund stelle, sensibilisiere ich die Kinder für den Naturschutz, aber nicht für die Naturnutzung. 

Naturschutz ist wichtig und kein Angler wird sich vernünftigen Konzepten zum Naturschutz versperren, jedoch müssen wir Angler keine Naturschutzprojekte für Kinder durchführen und als Angelprojekte verkaufen- dadurch werden die Kinder keine Angler! Deshalb habe ich ja auch darum gebeten, die Berichte zur ÖA von Angelvereinen auf Projekte über das Angeln zu veröffentlichen und nicht den NABU und Co Naturschutz.

Damit gewinnt der Angler kein Ansehen als Angler, sondern lediglich als Naturschützer. Was bringt uns das für unser hobby? Neue Verbote, weil wir ja so verständnisvolle Naturschützer sind? Genau mit der Argumentation drückt die Gegenseite doch die Verbote durch und am Ende nennt sich das Kompromiss.


----------



## smithie (20. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Was hat das mit Angeln zu tun?


Das kommt darauf an, was der einzelne Verein daraus macht.
Es gibt m.W. keine strikten Vorgaben

Wir haben das auch schon durchgeführt, mit 3 Stationen:
1) "Tümpeln", also nach klein-Getier wühlen 
2) Fischarten bestimmen anhand lebender Fische im Aquarium
3) Angeln

Die Seite auf der Verbands-HP liest sich auch in meinen Augen etwas, wie soll ich sagen, komisch, bzw. hört es sich so an, als dass es nicht so um Angeln geht.
Das Angeln kann man aber super einbauen.

Es war ein riesen Hallo als der kleine an der Stipprute plötzlich einen Satzkarpfen dran hatte. Das hat schon Eindruck hinterlassen ;-)

Und unsere Jugendgruppe ist ziemlich gut gefüllt.


----------



## Grünknochen (20. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Da hast Du sicherlich recht in Hinblick auf die bestehenden und drohenden Verbote! Da ist Krebse im Eimer gucken sicherlich Naturnutzung 2025...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Ich halte das für falsch. Unabhängig mal davon, dass ich selbst durch einen Naturschützer zum Angeln gekommen bin, halte ich es für absolut sinnvoll, das Kinder über Entdeckung und Erfahrung von Natur auch an Nutzung von Natur herangeführt werden, die etwas mit Verantwortung und Respekt vor Natur zu tun hat. Lies Dir mal die Curricula für den Grundschulbereich durch, die das Thema Biologie/ Natur betreffen. Am Anfang stehen Entdeckung und Verantwortung. Richtig so. Heute besteht das Problem darin, dass Kinder ganz überwiegend naturfern groß werden. Smartphones sind wichtiger als Buddeln im Wald. In meiner Kindheit war das völlig anders...


 P.S.: Ich finde, die Bayern machen insoweit einen richtig guten Job. In diesem Sinne freue ich mich sehr, wenn in den Medien über erfolgreiche Naturschutzprojekte von Angelverbänden berichtet wird, insbesondere auch solchen, die kooperativ mit anderen Interessenverbänden durchgeführt wurden/ werden. Wenn man in die Öffentlichkeit will, dann muss man etwas machen, was für die Öffentlichkeit von Relevanz ist. Und man sollte sich darüber im Klaren sein, dass Öffentlichkeit nicht nur aus Anglern besteht. Auf wirklich sehr lokaler Ebene (Neues aus dem Dorf) mag es noch von Interesse sein, wenn der örtliche Anglerverein seine JHV oder aber sein Königsfischen durchgeführt, oder aber der Heinz einen fetten Hecht gefangen hat. Auf regionaler Ebene hingegen ist das völlig irrelevant...


Aktuelles Beispiel: LAV Nds Baggerseeprojekt. In jeder Beziehung absolut top und in der Tat mindestens regional, m.E. sogar bundesweit relevant. Angler - Naturschutz - Wissenschaft. Beteiligt selbstverständlich örtliche Anglervereine und Angler. Der LAV hat kapiert...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Ich habe das Projekt nicht als solches kritisiert, sondern lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass das nichts mit Angeln zu tun hat!

Natürlich freue ich mich, wenn Kinder die Natur kennenlernen. Jedoch sollten wir aufpassen, in welche Richtung diese Erziehung stattfindet.

Wenn Kinder für das Angeln zu begeistern sind und Feuer und Flamme sind, lernen die auch die Natur kennen und schätzen. Da freue ich mich dann als Angler drüber. Die lernen dann als Naturnutzer die Natur kennen und schätzen, also einen üblichen Weg zum Beispiel in Schweden und Dänemark.

Lernen die jedoch nur die Natur kennen und zu schützen, kann das die Kinder in die "falsche" Richtung bewegen und weg von unserem Hobby. Ich freue mich aber über Nachwuchsangler.

Ich wiederhole an dieser Stelle gerne, dass meine Kinder angeln und die Natur schätzen. Ja, ich behaupte sie sind deutlich sensibiliserter im Umgang und im Nutzen mit der Natur als "theoretische Schulausbildung".

Durch Krebse sammeln in der Schule begeistern und gewinnen wir keinen Nachwuschs für unser Hobby.

Übrigens halte ich das Projekt in NDS für sehr gut und vorbildlich, keine Frage. Jedoch sollte bei all diesen Leistungen für den Naturschutz bei einem Anglerverband/ Verein immer das Angeln im Vordergrund stehen. Das vermisse ich leider in nahezu allen Fällen.


----------



## fishhawk (20. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Hallo,

was wären die Alternativen????

Mit einer Schulklasse im Rahmen des Unterrichts zum Angeln gehen dürfte bei vielen Lehrerinnen mangels Lehrplanbezug und persönlicher Einstellung wohl auf Ablehnung stoßen. Von den bürokratischen Hürden ganz zu schweigen.

Das Feld dann NABU / LBV etc. zu überlassen finde ich auch nicht unbedingt zielführend.

Dann doch lieber ein "Umweltprojekt" aber unter der Maxime, "schaut mal was wir Angler leisten, dann dürfen wir doch auch mal ein paar Fische  ernten".

Und dann die interessierten Kinder zum Schnupperangeln oder in Jugendgruppe der Vereine einladen, was dann natürlich außerhalb des Unterrichts stattfindet.


----------



## Grünknochen (20. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Lars,
absolut klasse.
Besonders cool find ich übrigens meine kleine Tochter. Die hatte ich als Zwerg von 9 Jahren mit an Bord auf ner richtigen Hardcore Norwegen Tour. Volle Dröhnung also. Hab ein wunderbares Bild, auf dem die strohblonde Pippi Langstrumpf unter der Last des von ihr gefangenen ca 20 Pfund schweren Kabeljaus fast zusammenbricht. Stolz strahlende Augen, breites Grinsen...
Heute ist sie ne ziemlich intellektuelle, sich schwerpunktmäßig vegetarisch ernährende Lady mit einem ausgeprägten Interesse für Natur, Kunst und Design. Als ich ihr vor kurzem erzählte, was in der Angelszene los ist, sagte sie nur, die Schreibtisch Ökos hätten nicht alle Tassen im Schrank... Passt!!!!


----------



## kati48268 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

_OT:
das kenn ich auch. Eine meiner Töchter war zeitweise sogar Veganerin. Trotzdem aber gegenüber allem Anderen tolerant geblieben und nicht spinnernd missonierend geworden, ist sogar weiter mit mir angeln gefahren.
So geht's eben auch.
Und davon gibt es gar nicht so wenige. Dieser Teil der Veggies hasst P€ta genauso wie wir, weil die sie mit in den Dreck ziehen.
OT aus_


Ich denke bei dem Thema ÖA in der Form 'Kinder zu Anglern machen', kommt es auf einen guten Mix an.
Der Erstaufschlag darf von mir aus gern theoretisch oder mit Sieb auf der Jagd nach Krebstieren sein; je nach Alterklasse kommt auch das an.
Aber dann muss eben auch Angeln dran sein!
Dass manche Verbände meinen, nur das Naturschutzgedöns reicht aus, ist eben Murks.
Genau da müssen Vereine ansetzen; Kinder einladen, Rute in die Hand drücken, etwas unterstützen, aber nicht belehren, einfach machen lassen.


----------



## GandRalf (20. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was wären die Alternativen????
> 
> ...



Schau dich mal um nach dem Begriff "Angellehrer Johannes Lohmöller" oder Angeln Hauptschule Tecklenburg.
Da geht Angeln sogar als Schulfach und AG.


----------



## fishhawk (20. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Schau dich mal um nach dem Begriff "Angellehrer Johannes Lohmöller" oder Angeln Hauptschule Tecklenburg.
> Da geht Angeln sogar als Schulfach und AG.



Ist korrekt.

Ist aber auch nicht in Bayern und es ist ein Mann.

Wäre natürlich toll, wenn der gute Mann viele Nachahmer fände.

Bis dahin finde ich die Aktion vom LFV Bayern als "Türöffner" trotzdem gut. Und um Längen besser, als wenn NABu und Konsorten sowas machen.


----------



## fishhawk (20. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Hallo,

vielleicht steht Fisherbandit dem bayerischen Projekt auch weniger skeptisch gegenüber, wenn er diesen Artikel liest:

auch-angeln-steht-auf-dem-stundenplan


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Servus,

schade, dass das Projekte "Fischer machen Schule", das ich als erfolgreiches Projekt der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen nannte,  hier in voller  Unwissenheit, was gemacht wird, als Projekt von Anglern für NABU usw.  deklariert, diffamiert wird.
Es ist im Unterrichtsfach  "Heimat- und  Sachkundeunterricht" der 4.  Klasse Grundschule in Bayern der Lehrplaninhalt „Wasser als Lebensraum für  Pflanzen und Tiere“ und gilt umfangmäßig als wichtiges Thema im Heimat-  und  Sachkundeunterricht.
Dieses MUSS lehrplanmäßig  unterrichtet werden!
Statt dem Lehrer darf nach Kultusministerium das nun Angler machen. Lange haben wir auf sowas gewartet!
NABU, sogar PETrA klopfen auch an die Türe des Kultusministeriums, haben auch eigene Unterrichtsmaterialien, wir aber  sind drinnen und halten diese Anglerfeinde aus der Lehrplanumsetzung  raus.
Schnupperangeln ist nicht im Lehrplan in Bayern, das können wir privat anbieten und das machen wir dann auch in den Klassen.

Aus dieser lehrplanmäßigen Unterrichtsarbeit, die Angler am Wasser und in der  Fischerhütte, anstatt Lehrer im Klassenzimmer machen, kommen viele Kinder  zum Angeln. Zumal die Angelvereine zusätzlich natürlich die Kinder meist in Begleitung mit ihren Eltern zum Angeln privat einladen.

Ärgerlich und schädlich, was da unwissend von manchen hier in der  Öffentlichkeit gesagt wird, anstatt sich zu informieren, was das Projekt  eigentlich ist.

Siehe:
https://www.km.bayern.de/lehrer/meld...en-schule.html

Toni

und mit dieser Klarstellung meines gebrachten Beispiels zur Sammlung von "best practice" bin ich jetzt aus diesem an sich sinnvoll und wertvoll angedachten Thread raus!


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (20. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Na ja ......
Bayern ist halt das bessere Deutschland....... Aber das wissen wir doch alle schon seit geraumer Zeit. 
Der Rest der Republik hat halt die Arschkarte, weil er sich an den Bayern kein Beispiel nimmt..... |supergri:g


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen.
> Kinder im Alter +- 9 Jahren zu begeistern.
> Für viele Kinder ist es erster direkter Kontakt mit Anglern und  viele Kinder werden darüber Jungangler.



Wie viele Kinder werden darüber Jungangler? Da gibt es sicherlich genaue Statistiken oder ist es nur eine Vermutung oder der Versuch das Projekt als erfolgreich darzustellen?



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was wären die Alternativen????



Das zum Beispiel!



> Schau dich mal um nach dem Begriff "Angellehrer Johannes Lohmöller" oder Angeln Hauptschule Tecklenburg.
> Da geht Angeln sogar als Schulfach und AG.





Grünknochen schrieb:


> Lars,
> absolut klasse.
> Besonders cool find ich übrigens meine kleine Tochter. Die hatte ich als Zwerg von 9 Jahren mit an Bord auf ner richtigen Hardcore Norwegen Tour. Volle Dröhnung also. Hab ein wunderbares Bild, auf dem die strohblonde Pippi Langstrumpf unter der Last des von ihr gefangenen ca 20 Pfund schweren Kabeljaus fast zusammenbricht. Stolz strahlende Augen, breites Grinsen...
> Heute ist sie ne ziemlich intellektuelle, sich schwerpunktmäßig vegetarisch ernährende Lady mit einem ausgeprägten Interesse für Natur, Kunst und Design. Als ich ihr vor kurzem erzählte, was in der Angelszene los ist, sagte sie nur, die Schreibtisch Ökos hätten nicht alle Tassen im Schrank... Passt!!!!



Weil Du Deine Tochter für unser Hobby begeistern konntest und sie gleichzeitig für die Natur sensibilisiert hast. Sie weiß, dass Angler keine Tierquäler und Naturzerstörer sind. Menschen mit Herzblut für eine Sache sind durch Parolen halt schwieriger zu beeinflussen. 





fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vielleicht steht Fisherbandit dem bayerischen Projekt auch weniger skeptisch gegenüber, wenn er diesen Artikel liest:
> 
> auch-angeln-steht-auf-dem-stundenplan



Das hat nichts mit Skepsis zu tun! Es geht mir um diesen typischen "Naturschutz- Blabla". Erst Naturschutz und Theorie und dann (eventuell?) mal eine Angel in die Hand. Wie viele Kinder werden denn nun Angler bei diesen Projekten? 

Ich kann behaupten, in den letzten Jahren 18 Kinder zu Anglern gemacht zu haben- die waren mit mir und meinem Sohn angeln und sind heute noch dabei. Hat nicht immer nur Freude bei deren Eltern ausgelöst, zeigt aber, dass eine Angel in die Hand und Fische fangen mit meinem Weg eine 100%ige Erfolgsquote hat. Angeln und Fische fangen ist unser Hobby und weckt die Begeisterung für unser Hobby. Ich fahre ans Wasser. um zu angeln und nicht um Krebse mit dem Sieb zu fangen.

Auch 3 Kumpels habe ich in den letzten 5 Jahren zu (geprüften) Anglern gemacht. Erst mit einem Tourischein auf meinem Boot mitgenommen, dieses Jahr fahren 3 von ihnen mit uns nach Fehmarn. Auch die habe ich nicht über Wasserflöhe und Krebse suchen zu Anglern gemacht. Da hätten die mir vermutlich einen Vogel gezeigt- aber mit Kindern kann man das ja machen. Ich habe meine Kinder eben gefragt, was die von dem Projekt halten- der Apfel fällt nicht weit vom Stamm. Reicht das als Antwort? |rolleyes



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> schade, dass das Projekte "Fischer machen Schule", das ich als erfolgreiches Projekt der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen nannte,  hier in voller  Unwissenheit, was gemacht wird, als Projekt von Anglern für NABU usw.  deklariert, diffamiert wird.
> Es ist im Unterrichtsfach  "Heimat- und  Sachkundeunterricht" der 4.  Klasse Grundschule in Bayern der Lehrplaninhalt „Wasser als Lebensraum für  Pflanzen und Tiere“ und gilt umfangmäßig als wichtiges Thema im Heimat-  und  Sachkundeunterricht.
> ...



Woran machst Du fest, dass das Projekt erfolgreich ist?

Wird das in Bayern an allen Schulen durch Angler unterrichtet oder auch durch andere Organisationen? Wie hoch ist der Anteil an Schulen, in denen Angler dieses Projekt durchführen?
Wie hoch ist der Anteil "praktisches Angeln" in diesem Fach?

Warum ist meine Meinung schädlich und warum unwissend? Du hast einen Link gepostet und durch die wenigen mir dann vorliegenden Informationen habe ich mir eine Meinung gebildet. Und so spanne ich den Bogen jetzt zum ursprünglichen Thema. Es geht um Öffentlichkeitsarbeit. Die ist in dem Fall anscheind verdammt schlecht, denn erst durch die zusätzlichen Infos von Dir hier im Forum kommen viele Hintergründe ans Tageslicht. 

Ich war einfach nur ein Leser und Meinungsbildner auf Basis der mir vorliegenden Informationen. Si wie alle anderen Empfänger dieser Öffentlichkeitsarbeit. Willst Du mir jetzt einen Vorwurf daraus machen, dass die ÖA Defizite aufweist? Sehr fragwürdig Deine Vorgehensweise, oder?


----------



## Ossipeter (20. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Könnt ich euch alle mal darauf einrenken, dass es egal ist wer was wo macht, sondern dass es wichtig ist dass es Angler machen und keine unwissenden Schützer!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Könnt ich euch alle mal darauf einrenken, dass es egal ist wer was wo macht, sondern dass es wichtig ist dass es Angler machen und keine unwissenden Schützer!



Das sehe ich anders! Das Ergebnis zählt, nicht wer das macht.

Angelvereine = Angeln

Naturschutzvereine = Naturschutz

Ich bin echt naiv, ich weiß...


----------



## Wegberger (20. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Hallo,



> Das Feld dann NABU / LBV etc. zu überlassen finde ich auch nicht unbedingt zielführend.


Ob ich jetzt das Feld NABU überlasse oder unser Hobby so verbiege, dass die Kids uns für NABU halten müssen #c . Wo ist der Unterschied ?

Angeln ist erstmal Angeln.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders! Das Ergebnis zählt, nicht wer das macht.
> 
> Angelvereine = Angeln
> 
> ...



Aus "aktuellen Anlass" möchte ich meine Aussage dann noch einmal klarstellen!

Da die Vereine ja hier Naturschutz und nicht Angeln lehren, unterstreicht meine Meinung, dass Naturschutz in den Vereinen die mit Abstand größte Rolle spielt und nicht das Angeln! Und wenn ich vom Ergebnis schreibe, dann das ANGELN hier nicht gelehrt wird.

Ja, und ich bin bei Wegberger- wer letztendlich den Kindern Naturschutz beibringt ist doch egal, für unser Hobby werden wir sie damit nicht gewinnen können. Was aber auch nicht das Ziel des Kultusministeriums ist... Also, was bringt es uns?

Wir holen uns den Feind doch eh ins Bett, wenn schon namhafte Angelgerätehersteller den BUND als Referenten zu Angelveranstaltungen einladen und Landesverbände von Freunden von Natur- und Tierschutz öffentlich schreiben. 

Angeln ist so ein schlechtes und schreckliches Hobby, dass man das bloß nicht öffentlich darstellen darf. Vermutlich haben deshalb so viele Angler auch Tarnklamotten an. Damit Freunde und Nachbarn sie nicht bei der Ausübung dieses gemeingefährlichen Hobbies sehen und gar ekennen können.

Gute Nacht zusammen! Ich gehe mich jetzt für mein Hobby schämen...


----------



## Wegberger (20. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Hallo Lars,

#6

Das ist die unglückliche Verbandslogik. Sie wollen, das wir Naturschützer sind und nicht Naturnutzer, die die Natur auch schützen.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (21. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Hallo miteinander



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders! Das Ergebnis zählt, nicht wer das macht.
> 
> ..



Sehr richtig! Das Ergebnis zählt. Bei uns im Süden haben die Vereine flächendeckend keine Nachwuchsprobleme. Die Jugendgruppen brummen. 
Wenn ich das hier im Forum richtig verfolgt habe, dann gibt es weite Landstriche in Deutschland, in denen die Anglerschaft überaltert ist und kaum jugendlicher Nachwuchs gefunden werden kann.
Seltsamer Weise kommen gerade von dort wo es für die Angler nicht gut aussieht die Rezepte wie man es machen soll.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definiere doch bitte "Landstriche" und belege Deine Aussagen mit Zahlen. Danke!


----------



## Fischer am Inn (21. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Hallo

meine Aussage steht. Wenn du das nicht einzuschätzen vermagst ist das Dein Problem.
Habe keinen Bock jetzt Zahlen zu suchen für einen Sachverhalt der offensichtlich ist.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## kati48268 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Bin zwiegespalten, zunächst mal finde ich es Weltklasse, dass Angler/Verbände _(da trenne ich jetzt zu diesem Zeitpunkt bewusst nicht)_, es schaffen in bayrische Schulen zu kommen.

Wir haben oft bemängelt, dass z.B. P€ta da sehr aktiv ist, von ihnen Material zu allen möglichen Themen Lehrkräften zum download anbietet... von der Macht des nabu mal ganz zu schweigen.
Wenn auch Angler/Verbände das hinkriegen, muss man das ausdrücklich loben!

Und _dann_ auf die Inhalte gucken und ggfs. fragen, welchen Stand hat denn da das Angeln gegenüber Naturschutzgedöns.


----------



## Reg A. (21. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Jungs, nun lasst doch mal die Kirche im Dorf! Angeln ist nunmal Ländersache, genau wie Bildung. Und ich hab da ganz große Zweifel, dass man Angeln in Bayern im Rahmen des Heimat- und Sachkundeunterrichts lehrplanmäßig durchbekommt. (Den möglichen Widerstand mancher Eltern mal ganz außen vorgelassen!)

Hinzu kommen (weitere) rechtliche wie organisatorische Hürden:
In Bayern brauchen Kinder nach Vollendung des 10. Lebensjahrs einen Jugendfischereischein, um angeln zu dürfen. Darüber hinaus dann natürlich auch noch eine Erlaubniskarte für das entsprechende Gewässer. Das könnte - Toni schrieb ja etwas von Viertklässlern - in der vierten Klasse der Grundschule schon den ein oder anderen, wenn nicht gar die Mehrzahl der Schüler, betreffen. Also nix mit "einfach mal ne Angel in die Hand drücken und los gehts"!
Vor Vollendung des 10. Lebensjahrs benötigen Kinder in Bayern keinen Jugendfischereischein und auch keinen Erlaubnisschein. Da dürfen sie bei einem Fischereischeininhaber völlig legal mitangeln. Lediglich die gesetzlich vorgegebene Rutenanzahl darf nicht überschritten werden. In Bayern sind das zwei. Das heißt, ich darf hier entweder einen Lütten mitangeln lassen und dann auch selbst angeln, oder zwei Knirpse, bin dann aber nur stiller Beobachter. So, und jetzt nehmen wir mal ne relativ kleine Klasse von nur 20 Schülern, und der Einfachheit halber gehen wir mal weiter davon aus, dass keines der Kinder das 10. Lebensjahr bereits vollendet hat. Dann bräuchte ich also "nur" 10 Angler (pro Klasse), die die Kids zu Unterrichtszeiten(!), also am Vor- oder frühen Nachmittag, am Wasser beaufsichtigen und somit die rechtliche Grundlage schaffen, dass die Knirpse da auch wirklich angeln dürfen. Und ich halte es für ziemlich illusorisch, dass man für diese Aufgabe regelmäßig 10 Angler findet. 

Ich möchte mich hier bewusst eher neutral positionieren; das von Toni hier vorgestellte Projekt des LFV Bayern mag nicht das Gelbe vom Ei sein und evtl. den Naturschutzgedanken zu sehr in den Vordergrund rücken, aber 1. ist es besser, als anderen Organisationen das Feld zu überlassen, und 2. vielleicht nicht das Maximum, wohl aber das Optimum dessen, was in Bayern diesbezüglich rechtlich möglich und organisatorisch auch umsetzbar ist.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> meine Aussage steht. Wenn du das nicht einzuschätzen vermagst ist das Dein Problem.
> Habe keinen Bock jetzt Zahlen zu suchen für einen Sachverhalt der offensichtlich ist.
> ...



Das ist nicht mein Problem, sondern eine von Dir nicht bewiesene Aussage und anscheinend lediglich eine Vermutung- oder die persönliche pauschale Keule gegen mich. Aber damit kann ich gut umgehen, denn ich bin nicht auf der Suche nach Freunden, sondern versuche einfach nur auf Defizite bei der ÖA für Angler hinzuweisen. Das beinhaltet auch Kritik und dafür erntet man bekanntlich keine Lorbeeren, insbesondere wenn die Empfänger nicht kritikfähig sind. Mir wäre es auch lieber, wenn dieses Thema mit 1000 positiven Beispielen für tolle ÖA gefüllt wäre, doch die Realität hier bestätigt ja lediglich meinen Ansatz.

Das hier im Norden eine erfolgreiche Jugend- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit stattfindet, die übrigens zu 90% direkt mit Angeln zu tun hat, kann man einfach mal an diesem Beispiel erkennen:

https://www.sav-uetersen-tornesch.de/index.php/jugend

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXvYaJ4LPoM&feature=youtu.be

Diese Tour war hier oben in vielen Zeitungen ein Thema, nicht nur unter "Regionales".


----------



## Lajos1 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Hallo Reg. A,

Schulklassen und Schülergruppen dürfen (in Bayern) im Rahmen  des Unterrichts auch dann an die Angelfischerei herangeführt werden, wenn sie das 10. nicht aber das 18. Lebensjahr vollendet haben. Einen Fischereischein brauchen sie hierzu nicht.
Steht in der gleichen Verordnung wie das Angeln für unter Zehnjährige, ist nur kaum bekannt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Reg A. (21. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Steht in der gleichen Verordnung wie das Angeln für unter Zehnjährige, ist nur kaum bekannt.



Danke, war mir nicht bekannt! Ändert dann zwar das rechtliche Problem der Ü10jährigen, nicht aber die anderen rechtlichen und organisatorischen Probleme...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Ändert dann zwar das rechtliche Problem der Ü10jährigen, nicht aber die anderen rechtlichen und organisatorischen Probleme...



Wenn es Hürden gibt, sollte man diese bekämpfen und Lösungen schaffen- wenn man es denn ernsthaft möchte! Oder man kuscht und spielt den Naturschützer, weil es einfacher ist und man das ja eh lieber in der Öffentlichkeit darstellt als Angeln.

So, jetzt gehe ich wieder in die Ecke und schäme mich Angler zu sein...


----------



## Reg A. (21. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Klar, Lars, ich bin da voll bei dir! Probleme sind dazu da, um überwunden zu werden 

Um aber bei meinem Beispiel zu bleiben: ich persönlich würde mich sofort für so ein "Schulangeln" zur Verfügung stellen und mir dafür freinehmen. Nur hab ich da so meine Zweifel, dass ich in meinem Verein (ca. 800 Mitglieder) noch neun Gleichgesinnte finden würde, die das auch auf regelmäßiger Basis machen würden...

Und ich schäme mich definitiv *nicht*, Angler zu sein!


----------



## Grünknochen (21. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Bin zwiegespalten, zunächst mal finde ich es Weltklasse, dass Angler/Verbände _(da trenne ich jetzt zu diesem Zeitpunkt bewusst nicht)_, es schaffen in bayrische Schulen zu kommen.
> 
> Wir haben oft bemängelt, dass z.B. P€ta da sehr aktiv ist, von ihnen Material zu allen möglichen Themen Lehrkräften zum download anbietet... von der Macht des nabu mal ganz zu schweigen.
> Wenn auch Angler/Verbände das hinkriegen, muss man das ausdrücklich loben!
> ...




Man könnte sich auch fragen, welchen Stand der Naturschutz gegenüber dem Angelgedöns hat. M.a.W.: Solche Verbalismen und Klischees führen keinen Millimeter weiter.
Überhaupt finde ich es lustig, sich darüber auszulassen, ob bestimmte Projekte wie das hier vorgestellte das Gelbe vom Ei sind oder nicht.
Die Bayern machen was. Und es ist immer besser, das Machbare zu erreichen, statt das Unmögliche zu fordern und nichts zu erreichen. Das eigentliche Problem ist doch nicht die reine Lehre, sondern dass man nichts macht.
Im Übrigen: Es ist doch jenseits aller Realität, zu glauben, man könne das Angeln zu einem curricularen Lernziel in welchem Bundesland auch immer zu erheben. Dies wird ebenso wenig passieren, wie das Briefmarkensammeln zum Lernziel wird. Hierfür gibt es absolut keinen sachlichen Grund. Wenn überhaupt, geht es um Natur, Verantwortung und Nutzung. Statt sich also darüber aufzuregen, dass PETA zum Veggi Day Unterrichtsmaterialien im Bildungsserver untergebracht hat, sollte man daran arbeiten, eigene Angebote ebenfalls dort unterzubringen. Statt sich über Nabuisten und sonstige Spendensammler zu echauffieren, sollte man daran arbeiten, sich inhaltlich und organisatorisch ebenso kompetent aufzustellen wie diese hier gerne als Anglerfeinde titulierten Organisationen. Genau das ist das Problem des blutleeren und inhaltslosen DAfV. Es ist nun mal Fakt, dass es unterschiedliche legitime Interessen gibt. In diesem Umfeld kommt man nur klar, wenn man etwas zu sagen hat und mindestens gelegentlich auch mal was macht.
Deshalb: Nicht nur der LAV Nds, auch die Bayern machen was. Allein das schon ist gut.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Es geht mir nicht darum, dass die Bayern etwas machen, sondern wie man ÖA für unser Hobby macht und unser Hobby positiv in der Öffentlichkeit darstellt.

104 Beiträge und kein Beitrag (außer der von mir gepostete Beitrag zum Kutterangeln der Jugendgruppe) zur ÖA für das Angeln. Eine deutliche Sprache, oder?

Angeln hat aber zum Beispiel die Möglichkeit über AG's oder innerhalb von Projektwochen und Ferienprogrammen in die Schule aufgenommen zu werden.

Nehmen wir ein anderes Beispiel. Der NABU hat divese Jugendgruppen, die ohne Mitgliedschaft von Kindern oder deren Eltern kostenlose Projekte anbieten. Die haben teilweise mehr mit Angeln zu tun, als das was hier gezeigt wurde. Warum gibt es das hier nicht?

Ich arbeite an zwei verschiedenen Aktionen für Kinder/ Jugendliche und einmal für Menschen mit Handicap. Beide Aktionen haben ausschließlich mit Angeln zu tun und sind für 2019 geplant.

PS. Wir arbeiten auch an einem ANGELTag für Kinder/ Jugendliche für diesem Sommer im Rahmen eines Ferienprogrammes.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (21. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Hallo Lars,



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> So, jetzt gehe ich wieder in die Ecke und schäme mich Angler zu sein...



Das solltest Du nicht tun. Aber Du solltest vielleicht darüber nachdenken, wie sehr sicher Du Dich in den angelpolitischen Grundeinschätzungen fühlst. Und was das viele Lob, das Du in letzter Zeit bekommen hast, bewirkt hat. Ich glaube Du schwächst Dich gerade selbst und Du merkst es noch nicht.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Ich versuche einfach nur wachzurütteln, dass wir einfach Defizite haben und ich das als eines unserer größten Probleme sehe! Ist das falsch?

Es geht auch anders und wenn wir gute Beispiele suchen, dann ist doch hier ein positives zu sehen.

In dem Bericht steht erst einmal etwas über Angeln, dann Natuschutz. Ein kleiner, aber feiner Unterschied und für mich ein Vorbild für ÖA!

https://www.noz.de/lokales/doerpen/...-jugendarbeit-forcieren-1#gallery&0&0&1176806


----------



## Grünknochen (21. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Um mal meine Heimatsprache zu gebrauchen: 

*Geen woorden maar daden*

Oder wie sagt doch mein Freund Uwe, wenn ich mal wieder langatmige Vorträge halte: Hör auf, zu labern. Machen!


Warum also sich darüber aufregen, dass andere Leute nichts machen oder das, was sie machen, falsch machen?


Selber machen. Tolle Projekte, Lars!!


Wobei ich mir eingestehen muss, dass ich meine Vorlesungsveranstaltungen immer wieder gerne missbrauche und den Studies statt trockener §§ Stories aus meinem Anglerleben, immer wieder gerne mit Bildern via Beamer hinterlegt, erzähle. Die jungen Leute haben - bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen - null Berührungen mit dem Thema und völlig falsche Vorstellungen davon, was das Angeln insgesamt ausmacht. Das Problem ist, ganze Herrscharen wollen immer wieder zu meinem Tümpel oder gar nach Norwegen, um so was auch mal zu erleben. Und bei so manchen Klausuren find ich am Ende nen Strichmännchenangler mit fettem Fisch am Haken... 



In Summe: Fänd's klasse, mehr Berichte darüber zu lesen, dass man was macht und was man macht, und weniger Statements dazu, dass nichts gemacht oder falsch gemacht wurde/ wird.

*
*


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Ich glaube Du schwächst Dich gerade selbst und Du merkst es noch nicht.
> 
> Servus
> Fischer am Inn



Den Satz muss ich noch einmal gezielt aufnehmen!

Das erweckt in mir gerade den Eindruck, dass man alles machen darf, nur nicht Bayern kritisieren. Erinnert mich an die Mentalität von Ulli Hoeness. |rolleyes

Wäre es nicht angebracht, über die Kritik einmal nachzudenken? Ich habe ja sogar positive Beispiele genannt und es nicht grundsätzlich als falsch angesehen, als Angelvereine in Schulen zu gehen. Im Gegenteil, sehe bloß im Ergebnis andere Ziele.

Meine Anregung - und so sehe ich meine Kritik - sollte dazu dienen, bei solchen Projekten unser Hobby noch mehr in den Vordergrund zu stellen, denn möglich ist das, wie wir an anderen Beispielen erkennen können. Deshalb wiederhole ich ja immer wieder die Frage, ob ich mich als Angler schämen muss. Diese ÖA erweckt zumindest den Eindruck bei mir als Leser.

Es ist dort nichts über das Angeln zu finden. Nehmen wir einmal mehr den NABU als Beispiel.

http://www.ln-online.de/Lokales/Ostholstein/Nabu-ruft-neue-Jugendgruppe-ins-Leben

Hier sind klare Ziele für die Jugendgruppe genannt. Die Ziele entsprechen 1:1 den Zielen des NABU.

Ist also nur Naturschutz - und somit im Umkehrschluss im Gegensatz zum Angeln - gesellschaftsfähig und in der ÖA umsetzbar?

Ich denke ein klares Nein muss hier die Antwort lauten! Allerdings müssen wir endlich den "turnaround" schaffen, da uns in meinen Augen die Zeit dafür davon läuft. Je länger wir warten, desto mehr schwächen wir uns selbst. Irgendwann ist der Punkt verpasst, uns in der Öffentlichkeit mit ruhigem Gewissen zu präsentieren.

Ich denke, dass wir Angler in der Gesellschaft eher ein positives Standing haben und uns selbst "klein machen". Genau darauf fehlt mir jedoch die Antwort!

Wie wollen wir das ändern? Durch Projekte durch Angler, wo das Angeln keine Rolle spielt oder lieber mit Aktionen, die das Angeln als geiles, naturverbundenes Hobby darstellt? Ich bin für die zweite Variante! Willst Du dem widersprechen?

https://jk-schule.de/und-wieder-angeln-in-daenemark/


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> In Summe: Fänd's klasse, mehr Berichte darüber zu lesen, dass man was macht und was man macht, und weniger Statements dazu, dass nichts gemacht oder falsch gemacht wurde/ wird.



Genau, aber um Strichmännchen mit Fisch am Ende im Wertungsbogen zu einem Projekt zu erhalten, muss es dafür eine Grundlage geben- also ein Bezug zum Angeln!


----------



## Grünknochen (21. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Aus meiner Sicht muss gar nichts. Ich verfolge auf dieser Ebene keine Ziele, will keinen missionieren. Ich/das bin ich. Das war's.


 D.h. komplett offener Prozess. Manche Studies wollen angeln, andere nach Norwegen aufbrechen, weil die Landschaft so genial ist, wiederum andere sich näher mit Fotografie beschäftigen. Und einige wenige sind motiviert, ihre Examensarbeit (Bachelor Thesis) zum Thema Fischereirecht/ Naturschutzrecht zu schreiben. Um mal ein paar Varianten zu nennen.


Als Randnotiz: Sag mir wo die Angler sind. In der Gruppe junger Leute, die ich im Rahmen meines Jobs kennen lerne - und es waren bisher tausende -, gibt es unglaublich wenige aktive Angler. Im Maximum reicht es zu ''als Kind mit Opa am Teich''. Interessant auch deshalb, weil es in D zwischen 3 und 5 Mio Angler geben soll.


----------



## MarkusZ (21. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

@Fisherbandit1000

Vorab nochmal ein großes Lob für dein Engagement gegen die Angelverbote an der Küste.

Ich finde es aber erstaunlich, mit welcher Vehemenz manche User hier reagieren, nur weil bei diesen Projekten Begriffe wie „Naturschutz“ vorkommen.

Was auf den Webseiten des Verbandes steht, halte ich für weniger wichtig, *als was dann vor Ort am Wasser stattfindet.*

Und da wird eben nicht  Naturschutz gepredigt sondern eben auch gezeigt, was Angeln in seiner Gesamtheit bedeutet.

Und bei vielen dieser Projekte wird tatsächlich auch geangelt, Fische werden gefangen, geschlachtet und verwertet. 

Wichtig finde ich, dass den Kindern und Jugendlichen gezeigt wird , dass Angler eben wesentlich mehr tun, als nur Fische fangen.

Natürlich wären echte Angel-AGs etc. noch besser, aber dafür braucht man eben auch die Lehrer an der Schule, die das übernehmen könnten und dürften,  und auch die Genehmigungen von Schulleitungen/Schulämtern und Erziehungsberechtigten. Im Pflichtunterricht könnte das schon extrem schwierig werden, weil da mit Sicherheit grün/vegan angehauchte Eltern auf die Barrikaden gehen würden, aus Angst ihre Kinder würden in die falsche Richtung indoktriniert oder traumatisiert. Die obligatorische Anzeige von PETA könnte man dagegen  wahrscheinlich vernachlässigen.

Übrigens ist es für Angelvereine, die Pachtgewässer haben, mittlerweile schon fast Pflicht als Naturschützer anerkannt zu sein, sonst könnte man bei Pachtverlängerungen ganz schnell ohne Gewässer dastehen. Deshalb ist es aus meiner Sicht auch wichtig zu zeigen, dass sich Naturschutz und Naturnutzung eben nicht ausschließen.


 Da sollte man die Deutungshoheit nicht erklärten Angelgegnern überlassen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

http://www.gs-winsen.de/files/Anschreiben-und-Anmeldung-zum-Schnupperangeln.pdf

https://www.gymnasium-frechen.de/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/Schulprojekte.pdf

Auch wenn mir hier die Praxis fehlte, ist das Fazit doch deutlich:

https://www.gs-karlstein.de/projekte/projekttag-natur-und-angeln/

Oder ein Bericht mit der Überschrift "Angeln", was ich aber im Projekt nicht finde

http://www.gsneunkirchen.de/index.php/nachrichten/items/angeln.html

Bayern kann auch angeln in Schulen

http://grundschule-sandsbach.de/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/Programm-16-17-2HJ.pdf

Oder man fährt nach Holland

http://www.hns-os.de/?Schulleben:Sekundarstufe:Angeln

Ja, Angel AG's gibt es an vielen Orten

http://www.kav-eisenhuettenstadt.de/angel-ag-lindow.html

http://www.bernsteinschule.de/school/22-sek-i/schulveranstaltungen/284-angeln-im-recknitztal

Teilweise sind die Berichte schon älter, was auch einmal mehr fehlende ÖA aufzeigt- aber es ist möglich, überall in Deutschland! Eventuell kommt meine Kritik dadurch jetzt deutlicher rüber...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Was auf den Webseiten des Verbandes steht, halte ich für weniger wichtig, *als was dann vor Ort am Wasser stattfindet.*
> 
> Und da wird eben nicht  Naturschutz gepredigt sondern eben auch gezeigt, was Angeln in seiner Gesamtheit bedeutet.
> 
> Und bei vielen dieser Projekte wird tatsächlich auch geangelt, Fische werden gefangen, geschlachtet und verwertet.



Warum zeigt man das dann nicht im Rahmen der ÖA und stellt lediglich den Naturschutz dar? Das ist mein Kritikpunkt!



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Übrigens ist es für Angelvereine, die Pachtgewässer haben, mittlerweile  schon fast Pflicht als Naturschützer anerkannt zu sein, sonst könnte man  bei Pachtverlängerungen ganz schnell ohne Gewässer dastehen. Deshalb  ist es aus meiner Sicht auch wichtig zu zeigen, dass sich Naturschutz  und Naturnutzung eben nicht ausschließen.



Das darf man ja auch gerne, jedoch schliesst es doch nicht aus, dass Angeln in den Vordergrund zu stellen, oder?



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Da sollte man die Deutungshoheit nicht erklärten Angelgegnern überlassen.



Das steht außer Frage!


----------



## Grünknochen (21. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Lars,
zerreib Dich doch nicht an der Frage, was bei bestimmten Projekten im Vordergrund stehen muss und was nicht. Es gibt kein *Muss *und erst recht gibt es kein Gütesiegel *Tested by Anglerboard*.

Mach einfach Dein Ding. Und das ist einfach gut, sehr gut sogar!


Was das Thema Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen betrifft: Wenn sie es denn wollen, alles, was sie für sinnvoll halten... Für bürgerschaftliches Engagement gibt es keine Schublade!


----------



## smithie (21. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> In der Gruppe junger Leute, die ich im Rahmen meines Jobs kennen lerne - und es waren bisher tausende -, gibt es unglaublich wenige aktive Angler. Im Maximum reicht es zu ''als Kind mit Opa am Teich''.


Du hättest eine wunderbare Gruppe um Umfragen zu dem Thema zu starten - oder streikt da dein "Dienstherr"?


----------



## willmalwassagen (21. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

In BW hat der Verband das Projekt "Fischer machen Schule" vor über 10 Jahren adaptiert.
Ich habe selbst in Schulen, da oft nur theoretisch über das gesamte Leben im Wasser unterrichtet, wann immer es ging aber raus an einen Bach und das Mokrozoobenton untersucht und die Zusammenhänege zwischen fressen und gefressen werden erklärt.
Im Laufe der Zeit wurde mir dann bewusst, in den GS sind über 90% de Lehrkräfte Frauen. Da kam dann schon mal ein Ruf aus der Klasse,"endlich mal ein Mann im Unterricht". Die Frauen, oft eher bei  Nabu oder bei Peta machten dann lange Gesichter wenn das Thema zum Angeln kam. Die Kinder interessiert, die Lehrer dagegen.
Der Höhepunkt war dann eine Sommerferienveranstaltung über 2 Tage mit Jugendlichen aus der Stadt, betreut von 2 Mitarbeiterinnen des Jugendamtes. Mit Sondererlaubnis vom Regierungspräsidium zum Angeln. Das Fazit, NIE WIEDER.
Da kann man guten Gewissens nicht ohne Rechtsanwalt daneben tätig werden. Jede noch so abstruse Idee wird in ein Verbot umgesetzt und der Unterrichtende wird in eine Haftung gebracht.
Die Kinder sind begeistert dabei und wollen angeln und einen Fisch fangen, den Fisch schlachten, grillen und essen. Und die Betreuer sind dann angewiedert weil Tiere so misshandelt werden.
Mit dem Klassenzimmer am See, da wurde ein Großaquarium aufgestellt, 12m lang, 2,4m hoch und 2,4m breit hatten wir jeden Tag bis zu 6 Veranstaltungen, Schulklassen und Kindergärten. Und Kosten von mehreren tausend Euro.
Verbandsunterstützung gabs dazu in der Regel keine sondern wir unterstützten den Verband bei anderen Veranstultungen. Das Klassenzimmer war insofern OK, wenn die Kids unter 10 Jahren waren. Darüber waren die Lehre meistens froh, diese Bande für ca. 1,5 Stunden los zu sein und entspannt Kaffee trinken zu können.
Nur wenige Verbandsvereine ware bereit, mit dem Aquarium zu arbeiten und dafür auch zu bezahlen. Das Aquqrium hatt der Verband mit ca. 150 000€ finanziert und war insgesamt eine echte Werbung fürs angeln. Aber halt durchgeführt von wenigen Vereinen.
Insgesamt  ist unsere Bilanz zu den Veranstaltungen eher negativ.
Wir betreuen inzwischen nur noch unsere Jugendgruppe mit 45 Kids, eher vorbildlich und entscheiden selbst welche Botschaften wir vermitteln. 

Das Fischmobil des Verbandes hatte jahrelang noch nicht einmal eine Angel an Bord. Einer der Betreuer argumentierte auf Anfrage, ja wir sind doch ein Naturschutzverband.

Deshalb und wegen vielen anderen Punkten versuchen wir den Verband in den Ruin zu treiben und abzuschaffen.


----------



## MarkusZ (21. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Das Projekt "Fischer machen Schule" bezieht sich auf den Pflichtunterricht der 4. Klassen. Dort steht im Lehrplan  „Wasser als Lebensraum für Tiere und Pflanzen“.

Dad dann in eine Angelveranstaltung umzupolen könnte schwierig werden.

Aber hinsichtlich der PR-Arbeit hast du wahrscheinlich recht, da könnte ggf. schon mehr a la "schützen und nützen" ,
"hegen, pflegen, angeln" kommen.

Jetzt werden wahrscheinlich gleich wieder Einwände wegen der Reihenfolge kommen, aber manchmal muss man bestimmte Begriffe eben als Türöffner nutzen, statt mit dem Kopf durch die Wand zu wollen.


----------



## Wegberger (21. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Hallo Markus,



> ..... aber manchmal muss man bestimmte Begriffe eben als Türöffner nutzen, ......



Nur leider öffnen wir hier die Tür, um uns langfristig von Angel zu verabschieden. Wie sind aus meiner Sicht Naturnutzer, die die Natur auch schützen. 

Wenn wir mit BUND und NABU auf deren Naturschutzfeld spielen wollen ... werden wir uns selber abschaffen.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (21. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Hallo miteinander



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das erweckt in mir gerade den Eindruck, dass man alles machen darf, nur nicht Bayern kritisieren.



Bayern, oder genauer gesagt den LFV Bayern darf man nicht nur kritisieren, sondern man muss ihn auch. Und dich bilde mir ein, dass ich bei der Kritik ganz vorne mit dabei bin. Ich merke auch, dass in letzter Zeit dort ein gewisser Unwille auftritt, wenn ich mich wieder mal telefonisch melde und was wissen will. Werde jetzt meistens aufgefordert meine Anfrage schriftlich (email) einzureichen. Ich bin ihnen unangenehm. Und das ist gut so.

Was mir aber auf den Keks geht ist das pauschale Vorurteil von Usern, die der Echokammer des AB-Forums erliegen.

Wenn ich mir anschaue was die einzelnen Landesverbände leisten - vom Bundesverband brauchen wir gar nicht reden - aber auch wenn ich mir die Ergebnisse von Anglerdemo ansehe, dann liegt der LFV Bayern richtig gut (ich habe das jetzt bewusst diplomatisch formuliert). 

Es wird offensichtlich hier im Forum nicht wahrgenommen, was da auf Bundes- und Europaebene vom LFV Bayern gemacht wird - ist vielleicht auch gut so. Hauptsache es passiert.

Aber es gibt auch nach wie vor klar erkennbare Problemfelder in Bayern  wie die unglückliche rechtliche Ausformulierung des Entnahmegebots, die Biologenlastigkeit in der Geschäftsstelle, die Schwerfälligkeit des Delegiertensystems usw.

Was mich an der Geschichte zuversichtlich stimmt ist, dass der Apparat LFV Bayern positiv auf Kritik und Änderungen der äußeren Umstände reagiert >>> es ist Veränderung möglich. Es werden auch weiterhin Fehler gemacht, aber es wird auch nach korrigiert.

In dieser grundsätzlichen Offenheit ist der LFV Bayern anders als die anderen Verbände. 

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## MarkusZ (21. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann nenne mal realistisch durchführbare Alternativen.



> Im Laufe der Zeit wurde mir dann bewusst, in den GS sind über 90% de  Lehrkräfte Frauen. Da kam dann schon mal ein Ruf aus der Klasse,"endlich  mal ein Mann im Unterricht". Die Frauen, oft eher bei  Nabu oder bei  Peta machten dann lange Gesichter wenn das Thema zum Angeln kam.



Die Lehrinnen umzupolen dürfte schwierig werden, und dann eben gar nichts zu tun wird wohl auch nicht zielführend sein.


----------



## Gardenfly (21. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Dann nenne mal realistisch durchführbare Alternativen.
> 
> 
> 
> Die Lehrinnen umzupolen dürfte schwierig werden, und dann eben gar nichts zu tun wird wohl auch nicht zielführend sein.



Es müssen nur ihre eigenen Kinder angeln wollen, dann machen die gerne mit denen die Prüfung. Schon öfter gesehen, eine hatte sogar eigene Teiche und eine Angel AG gemacht .


----------



## Grünknochen (21. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



smithie schrieb:


> Du hättest eine wunderbare Gruppe um Umfragen zu dem Thema zu starten - oder streikt da dein "Dienstherr"?




Schon deshalb nicht, weil ich eine vom GG garantierte Lehr- und Forschungsfreiheit habe. 

In der Tat ne wunderbare Gruppe. Genau deshalb mach ich seit Jahren nicht nur ''Story telling'', sondern - allerdings nur für mich - Themen bezogene Abfragen. Wobei mich besonders interessiert, was die Lebenswirklichkeit der jungen Leute ausmacht. Wie gesagt, unsere Themen kommen dort praktisch nicht vor...



Übrigens ganz bestimmt nicht zum DAfV. Im Maximum halten das Auto interessierte Studies für ne alte holländische Automarke, mit deren Vehikeln man vorwärts wie rückwärts gleich schnell fahren konnte. https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/DAF_(Automobile)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Ich habe ja ein paar positive Beispiel eingestellt, die jedoch ignoriert werden und es wird nur erklärt, warum es woanders nicht funktioniert. 

Meine Kritik und Anregungen sollten einfach auch nur zum Nachdenken anregen, jedoch ist manches so eingefahren, da kann man das Angeln auch vollständig verbieten und die würden sich immer noch Angelverein nennen- und müssten vermutlich nicht einmal ihre Arbeit oder Ausrichtung verändern...

Dass "man" die "Leistung" der Bayern nicht wahrnimmt, mag dann ja eventuell an der ÖA liegen. Nur so ein Gedanke von mir...

Was mir in diesem Zusammenhang immer wieder auffällt, ist die pauschale Argumentation "Angler müssen Naturschützer sein".

Angel ich in der Ostsee, bin ich Angler.

Angel ich in der Elbe in Hamburg, bin ich Angler.

Angel ich in der Schlei, bin ich Angler.

Angerl ich im freien teil der Stör, bin ich Angler.

Angel ich auf der Vereinsstrecke in der Stör, muss ich Naturschützer sein.

Angel ich im Verein, muss ich auch Naturschützer sein.

Leuchtet mir nicht ein...

Immerhin kaufe ich noch Angelkarten und zahle die Fischereiabgabe und nicht Naturnutzungskarten und die Naturnutzungsabgabe... Die Betonung liegt auf noch. Wir können diesen Satz ja mal in 10 Jahren aus der Versenkung holen. Mal schauen, ob wir dann bei "Zurück in die Zukunft" sind.

Toni hat zumindest versucht das Projekt noch positiv zu vermarkten und Argumente angeführt. An anderer Stelle vermisse ich das uns lese viele Ausreden, warum etwas nicht funktioniert.

Das dann die Ergebnisse von Anglerdemo hier kritisiert werden, nehme ich zur Kenntnis! Wir können nicht so toll sein wie Ihr Bayern- denn wir haben keine Millionen von Anglern zur Verfügung.

Stelle mir Euer Budget zur Verfügung und Du würdest staunen, was man mit den Millionen für Angler so anfangen kann...

Der Vergleich ist schon eine Frechheit! Einen von Mitgliedern finanzierten Verband mit einer privaten Initiative zu vergleichen. Unglaublich!

Ist es so eng mit Deinen Argumenten, dass das der letzte Weg ist?


----------



## Grünknochen (21. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Hey Lars,
Anglerdemo ist für mich die beste und (sorry) geilste Initiative, die mir im Angelbereich jemals über den Weg gelaufen ist!!!! Ich zieh jeden Hut vor Dir.


Ich denke aber, man sollte Äpfel nicht mit Birnen vergleichen. Im Grunde ist ne Initiative ne ganz andere Nummer als Verbandsarbeit. Wenn Verband es schaffen würde, Initiativen zu starten oder zu unterstützen, statt so zu tun, als würde man im Unterschied zum gemeinen Angelvolk an den ganz großen Schrauben drehen, wäre man ein Riesenstück weiter.
Allein das wird nicht passieren. Statt dessen sehe ich den fast schon lächerlichen Versuch, sich das, was ihr bewegt habt, auf die eigene Fahne zu schreiben. In Wirklichkeit müsste H-K dankbar dafür sein, bei Anglerdemo Events in der 3.Reihe stehen zu dürfen!


----------



## Fischer am Inn (21. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Hallo miteinander



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das dann die Ergebnisse von Anglerdemo hier kritisiert werden, nehme ich zur Kenntnis! Wir können nicht so toll sein wie Ihr Bayern- denn wir haben keine Millionen von Anglern zur Verfügung.
> 
> Stelle mir Euer Budget zur Verfügung und Du würdest staunen, was man mit den Millionen für Angler so anfangen kann...
> 
> ...



Schon klar dass man ohne die großen Geldbeträge nicht ständig in Berlin und Brüssel vor Ort sein kann.

Aber um die Frage zu beantworten ob es Sinn macht, Angeln in einen ethisch-moralischen Zusammenhang mit Naturschutz und einem gesellschaftspolitischen Auftrag zu sehen, braucht es genau o,oo Euro. Und da hat Anglerdemo eine ganz glasklare Entscheidung getroffen. Und das scheinbar in Übereinstimmung mit der Mehrheit der sich zu diesem Sachverhalt äußerten Usern in diesem Forum. Herzlichen Glückwünsch dazu (Ironie).

Ich beurteile das so, dass nicht verstanden wurde was die aktuelle gesellschaftspolitische Situation ist. Eine klare Verkennung was die wissenschaftliche, künstlerische und gesellschaftspolitische Entwicklung der letzten 200 Jahrhunderte angeht. Ja genau, die letzten 200 Jahre - nicht die letzten 35 Jahre, die den Siegeszug der "Grünen" markieren. Diese Entwicklung angeführt von der Philosophie, aber nach und nach auch mitgetragen von den anderen Wissenschaftsdisziplinen, den Künsten und den gesellschaftlichen Eliten dauert an.

Dass das nicht die Lebenswelt eines Normalanglers im AB-Forum ist, verstehe ich voll und ganz. Sozusagen intellektuelles Geschwätz.

Dieser Befund befreit aber weder die Anführer der Landes- und des Bundesverbandes noch den Macher von Anglerdemo von der Verantwortung. Es ist und bleibt eine intellektuelle Fehleinschätzung derer, die sich in Führungsposition sehen. Das hat weder mit Geld noch mit Stellung in irgend einer Organisation zu tun. 

Aber wie gesagt: Der Beifall im AB-Forum ist einem sicher, wenn man über die Verbindung von Angeln und Naturschutz herzieht. Nochmals dazu: Glückwunsch.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## MarkusZ (21. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



> Auch wenn mir hier die Praxis fehlte, ist das Fazit doch deutlich:
> 
> https://www.gs-karlstein.de/projekte...ur-und-angeln/





 Also ich lese dort, dass die Kinder auch aktiv mitmachen konnten und neben Zielwerfen auch geangelt und der eine oder andere große Fisch an Land geholt wurde. Wenn das nicht genug Praxis ist, was soll man denn noch machen?


 Ich kann auch nicht nachvollziehen, warum man mit solchen Projekten die Abschaffung des Angelns vorantreiben soll, wie von manchen Usern hier behauptet.


 Aber manche Meinungen und Reaktionen scheinen hier eben zementiert zu sein.


Dass jemand hier die Arbeit von Anglerdemo in Zweifel sieht ist mir ebenfalls entgangen.


Ich finde es nach wie vor klasse, was Anglerdemo leistet.


Deshalb kann man zum "Fischer machen Schule" Projekt aber trotzdem ne andere Meinung vertreten.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander
> 
> Schon klar dass man ohne die großen Geldbeträge nicht ständig in Berlin und Brüssel vor Ort sein kann.
> 
> ...



Lieber Fischer am Inn,

es geht im übrigen nicht nur um Budgets, sondern auch um Zeit! Ich arbeite zwischen 50 und 60 Stunden die Woche in meinem Job und einige Stunden die Woche zusätzlich investiere ich mit einer handvoll anderen Mitstreitern in Anglerdemo.

Übrigens habe ich immer darauf hingewiesen, dass ich neben Anglerdemo einen privaten Account mit einer privaten Meinung
habe und dieses auch strikt trenne! Es wird auch von 95% der User respektiert, jedoch manchmal - insbesondere bei gegenläufigen Meinungen - wird das von wenigen Usern missachtet und versucht hier meine privaten Aussagen im Kontext mit Anglerdemo darzustellen. Das aber nur als Anmerkungen am Rande!

Viel interessanter finde ich Deine Hypothese über die gesellschaftspolitischen Zusammenhänge von Angeln und Naturschutz. In meinen Augen ist Deine Hypothese lediglich der Versuch, den Naturschutz als Notwendigkeit für die Ausübung unseres Hobbies grundsätzlich in den Vordergrund zu stellen und die Fehler der Verbände und Vereine in den letzten Jahren herunterzuspielen und die falsche Ausrichtung der Verbände in den letzten Jahrzehnten zu rechtfertigen.

Die gesellschaftspolitische Ausrichtung ist nicht vom Himmel gefallen, sondern hat sich in den letzten Jahrzehnten entwickelt. Leider wurde es versäumt von Seiten "unserer Vertreter" dieser Entwicklung entgegenzuwirken, so dass wir heute genau an diesem Punkt angelangt sind- ÖA von Angelvereinen (fast) ausschließlich für den Naturschutz und nicht für unser Hobby. Man hätte rechtzeitig - also vor vielen Jahrzehnten - bereits in der Entstehung dieser für unser Hobby eher hinderlichen Meinung gegensteuern müssen.

Wir sind bis zu 5 Millionen Angler (und am Angeln interessierte) in Deutschland. Hätte man da nicht vor Jahrzehnten ansetzen müssen, um Angeln in der Gesellschaft "schick" sein zu lassen?

Wäre es nicht schon vor vielen Jahren erforderlich gewesen, für unsere Rechte als Angler bzw. Naturnutzer zu kämpfen?

Unsere Vertreter haben es versäumt, uns in der Gesellschaft in eine starke Position zu rücken. 

Willst Du mir daraus einen Vorwurf machen, dass ich damit nicht einverstanden bin und eine andere Meinung habe? 

Wenn Naturschutz so schick ist, dann ist in Deinen Augen also auch ein Angelverbot in allen FFH/ Natura-2000 Gebieten völlig in Ordnung, da das ja anscheinend dem ethisch-moralischen Grundsatz der Menschen in diesem Land entspricht? 

Ich gehe nicht mit der Masse und richte mich nicht nach dem Applaus- denn dann wäre ich Naturschützer geworden und hätte da sicherlich mehr Applaus uns Zuspruch bekommen, wenn das - wie Du behauptest - gesellschaftspolitisch der Trend ist.

Nein Fischer am Inn- mir geht es weder um Applaus noch um Trends, sondern um uns Angler. Mit dem Gehorsam der Verbände gegenüber dem Naturschutz sind wir heute an einem Punkt angelangt, der uns Menschen und uns Angler aus der Natur aussperrt. Die Geschwindigkeit von Verboten nimmt stetig zu und die meisten Angler schauen weg und faseln immer noch von Naturschutz. 

Wollen wir solange schützen, bis das letzte Gewässer geschützt ist und wir nicht mehr angeln dürfen? Wann wollen wir denn beginnen für unser Hobby zu kämpfen, wenn die Verbände und Vereine sich nicht einmal mehr trauen, öffentlich über unser Hobby zu berichten? 

Wenn Vertreter von Verbänden in Gesprächen mit der Politik - wie in der letzten Woche im Ministerium in Kiel - sich in 3 Stunden 3 mal äußern, jedoch nicht einmal für uns Angler stark machen?

Du verkennst mich und hast auch das Problem noch nicht erkannt, wie leider die meisten unserer Vertreter- das Angeln soll abgeschafft werden, vermutlich weil es einfach nicht mehr in die Zeit passt. Du darfst gerne dabei mithelfen und Dich freuen ethisch-moralisch korrekt unterwegs zu sein.

Ich kämpfe weiter für unsere Rechte als Angler/ Naturnutzer.

Gerne aber auch an dieser Stelle für Dich noch einmal zur Verdeutlichung. Ich bin nicht gegen Naturschutz, und werde mich keinen vernünftigen Konzepten grundsätzlich versperren. Auch die Arbeit von Angelvereinen an Gewässern ist in vielen Fällen notwendig und vorbildlich und im Interesse von uns Anglern.

Das BfN fährt immer neue Geschütze auf und möchte mittlerweile selbst künstlich angelegte Gewässer schützen- obwohl wir Angler die Natur so toll schützen? Ich erkenne durch die "Naturschutznummer" der Angelvereine bisher eher überschaubare Erfolge für Angler.

Gewässer zu hegen und pflegen ist eine Aufgabe, für unsere Rechte zu kämpfen und uns Anglern fischreiche Gewässer zur Verfügung zu stellen die andere Aufgabe, ja, es sollte auch die Hauptaufgabe sein. 

Wenn man dann das Angeln in den Vordergrund der Arbeit und der Berichterstattung stellt und dabei nebenbei Einfluss auf die Meinung in der Gesellschaft nimmt, macht man einen guten Job. 

Stellt man hingegen ausschließlich die Arbeit für den Naturschutz öffentlich in den Vordergrund, nimmt das auch Einfluss auf die Gesellschaft, jedoch in die falsche Richtung.  Was eventuell also noch gut gemeint ist an ÖA, kommt beim Empfänger unter Umständen falsch an. Den Angelverein nimmt er in der Berichterstattung kaum wahr, jedoch den Naturschutz, der durch diese Berichte also noch an Bedeutung beim Leser gewinnt.

Das war meine private Meinung und keine Veröffentlichung von Anglerdemo! Ich bitte ALLE das zu berücksichtigen.



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Also ich lese dort, dass die Kinder auch aktiv mitmachen konnten und neben Zielwerfen auch geangelt und der eine oder andere große Fisch an Land geholt wurde. Wenn das nicht genug Praxis ist, was soll man denn noch machen?



Klar steht da etwas von im Text, jedoch guck Dir mal das Foto von Station 3 an. 2 Angeln, ein Erwachsener der die Ruten unter Kontrolle hat, Kinder mit Händen in den Taschen und beim Blumen pflücken. Viele Kinder, wenig Angeln. Das meine ich mit zu wenig Praxis. 

Das Bild zeigt in meinen Augen übrigens großes Desinteresse bei den Kindern, ist jedoch lediglich meine Interpretation/ Wahrnehmung. Jetzt gibt es für dieses Desinteresse sicherlich Gründe, z.B. Fehler in Methodik und Didaktik und daraus fehlende Begeisterung. Wenn ich Kinder für unser Hobby gewinnen möchte, muss es bei den ersten Schritten ein spannendes Erlebnis haben, Phasen des Wartens müssen minimiert werden. Theorie läuft nebenbei- Kinder sind perfekte Kandidaten für "learning by doing". Eine Vertiefung der Theorie erfolgt später für die Kids, die wir begeistern konnten- die sind dann bereit diesen für Kinder eher langweiligen Part über sich ergehen zu lassen. 

Kinder sind glücklich mit ein ein paar Rotaugen,  wenn die Pose zappelt und zwischendurch ein paar Süssigkeiten- fertig ist der Jungangler.

Dann guck Dir jetzt noch einmal das Bild an. Die Idee war sicherlich gut, das Projekt hat Potenzial, aber eventuell kann man das noch ausbauen . Aber ich fand das grundsätzlich gut! Ja und ich bin kritisch, das streite ich nicht ab...

Manchmal helfen ein paar Anmerkungen auch einfach nur ein Projekt 0,1% besser zu machen...


----------



## Kauli11 (22. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Lieber Fischer am Inn,
> 
> es geht im übrigen nicht nur um Budgets, sondern auch um Zeit! Ich arbeite zwischen 50 und 60 Stunden die Woche in meinem Job und einige Stunden die Woche zusätzlich investiere ich mit einer handvoll anderen Mitstreitern in Anglerdemo.
> 
> ...



|good:  #6

#h


----------



## kati48268 (30. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Mal wieder ein Beispiel, wie man es *nicht* macht:
http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/nachricht/hauptversammlung-der-jugendwarte-des-lfv-weser-ems.html
Sollte bei einer Jugendleitertagung nicht irgendeine positive Stimmung 'pro Kinder- & Jugendangeln' rüberkommen?
Stattdessen Verbandsmeierei vom übelsten.
Weser-Ems halt, wundert nicht wirklich.


----------



## scripophix (31. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Und dann einer, der macht...

https://www.hl-live.de/aktuell/textstart.php?id=121211

http://www.hier-luebeck.de/politik-wirtschaft/das-kinderangeln-zu-ostern/

Vereinsseite:

http://die-gluecksfischer.de/kinderangeln.php


----------



## Wilhelm (31. März 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Ja das was die " Glücksfischer" machen scheint sehr gut zu sein.

Ich finde es zumindest gut die Kids draußen zu beschäftigen und noch besser das sie Angeln dürfen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für das Angeln:

www.echo-online.de/lokales/darmstadt/jugendangeln-beim-anglerverein-darmstadt_18640060.htm

Wobei auch hier deutlich wird, wie der Naturschutz bereits Kindern eingeredet wird. Zitat:_ „*Die Natur, die Fische und etwas zum Essen zu haben, ist das Reizvolle  am Angeln*_,“ verrät Linus. „*Außerdem sind wir an der frischen Luft.*“

Die Reihenfolge wundert mich dann doch. Mir kann niemand erzählen, dass ein Kind an erster Stelle wegen der Natur angelt! Nein, ein Kind geht angeln, weil es das geil findet.

Das hat ja schon fast etwas von sektenähnlicher Gehirnwäsche...


Die Verbände zeigen dann mal wieder, dass es denen nicht um unser Hobby, sondern ausschleßlich um die Natur geht:

www.suedkurier.de/region/schwarzwald-baar-heuberg/geisingen/Angler-aus-Baden-Wuerttemberg-tagen-in-Kirchen-Hausen;art372518,9680223

Und so denke ich, werden die jeden Vorschlag von Naturschützern unterstützen und auch hier sicherlich Angelverbote bedingungslos akzeptieren! 

Kann nicht jemand der Frau Doktor einen Job bei Bayer besorgen? Dann hat sie nicht so viel Zeit unser Hobby zu zerstören. |rolleyes Aktuell sucht Bayer Küchenhilfen und Spüler. 

www.karriere.bayer.de/de/working-at-bayer/functional-areas/gastro/


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Übrigens, während die Verbände und Vereine sich für unser Hobby lieber schämen, wirbt LIDL mit Anglern. Im neuen Prospekt sitzt in einem Loungesessel ein Angler. Passt zwar in meinen Augen nicht so richtig, aber das war denen im Marketing anscheinend egal. Der Angler war als coole Person in entspannter Haltung anscheinend das passende Objekt für diese Werbung... So schlecht kann also unser Bild in der Öffentlichkeit nicht sein :g

www.lidl.de/de/allibert-dining-sessel-vermont/p213214


----------



## Leech (3. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

So manches mal frage ich mich, warum es in anderen Verbänden nicht so läuft wie bei Anglerverband Niedersachsen.....


----------



## kati48268 (3. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Sogar im gestrigen Tatort wurde #a.
Und sogar gefangen + Abschlagen + Abstechen! |bigeyes
http://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/Tator...rste/Video?bcastId=602916&documentId=51317804
Minute 3:29 bis 5:15!
Für sowas muss ein Regisseur heut doch schon einen Mut-Pokal bekommen.


----------



## kati48268 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Hier der beste Beweis, warum positive ÖA so wichtig ist,
denn dies ist die wohl negativste Form:
https://www.nordkurier.de/demmin/demminer-verein-sagt-traditionsangeln-ab-0831714904.html


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Da warst Du 5 Sekunden schneller als ich. Lag wohl daran, dass ich die Meldung erst einmal verdauen musste!

Wie  kann man so wenig Rückgrat haben? Hurra, ein weiterer Meilenstein auf  dem Wege zur Vernichtung unseres Hobbies. Wer braucht solche  Angstverbände eigentlich? Ein Zeichen dafür, dass die NICHTS können und  für uns Angler erreichen wollen. Ich könnte abdrehen. Toller Start in  die neue Woche mit solchen Meldungen.


----------



## Georg Baumann (9. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Wenn das Schule macht, hat P€TA gewonnen. Schlimm!


----------



## kati48268 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Schule macht das schon lange!
Das ist es ja, was ich ständig beklage.

Jede Menge Vereine machen solche Veranstaltungen nicht mehr oder berichten eben nicht mehr darüber.
In beiden Fällen erreichen P€ta ihre Ziele;
- Angst, Verunsicherung schüren
- Angeln verschwindet immer mehr aus der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit


----------



## Tricast (9. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Es ist einfach nur traurig was seit 85 passiert und jetzt auch noch die radikalen Veganer. Fehlt nur noch die Selbstanzeige der Vereine und Verbände wegen Tierquälerei.

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Wenn das Schule macht, hat P€TA gewonnen. Schlimm!




Um das Wort "Schule" aufzunehmen:

Und wenn Anglervereine "Schule" machen, also mit Genehmigung des Ministeriums Bayerns in den Schulen als Lehrer im regulären Unterricht der 4. Klassen im Fach "Heimat- und Naturkunde" Lerninhalte übernehmen, diesen Untericht sogar in die Vereinsheime verlegen, dann ist es die eigene Zunft der Angler, die das hier im AB verdammen und schlecht reden.
Die eine Front verdammen und gleichzeitig die andere aus den eigenen Reigen eröffnen.
Hier im AB gegen PETrA zu greinen und gleichzeitig den Anglern, die konkret was gegen PETrA aktiv tun, hier im AB in die Eier und den Arsch treten.
Pfui Teufel ... die richtigen Falschen haben sich ja gerade schon gemeldet!

Wer als Angler den eigenen aktiven Anglern ihr Tun gegen PETrA und ihre Öffentlichkeitsarbeit schlecht redet, stärkt PETrA!


----------



## gründler (9. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Sagte ich neulich schon,auf Versammlungen wird von höheren "Amtsträgern" die auf JHV's eingeladen werden...... seit Wochen ein Tenor.....so erzählt man,man solle doch bitte alle Angelveranstaltungen Absagen man hätte keine Chance gegen Petra.

Mich würd es auch nicht wundern wenn das von ganz oben kommt....


----------



## Kolja Kreder (9. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Schule macht das schon lange!
> Das ist es ja, was ich ständig beklage.
> 
> Jede Menge Vereine machen solche Veranstaltungen nicht mehr oder berichten eben nicht mehr darüber.
> ...



Man würde sich wünschen, dass die Vereine mehr Rückrat hätten. Aber da unterscheiden sich die meisten Vereine nicht vom DAFV oder den LVs. Dazu kommt ein Rechtsschutzproblem. Der DAFV hat eine so hervorragende Rechtsschutzversicherung abgeschlossen, dass diese bei dem Vorwurf der Tierquälerei (§17 TierSchG) nicht eingreift. Im Zweifel steht der Verein dann ohne Hilfe da. Also wird sich lieber abgeduckt, auch wenn dies angelpolitisch nicht sinnvoll ist. Hier ist dann aber dem Vorstand sicher das Hemd näher, als die Hose. Wo ist den die tolle Unterstützung für Matze Koche und Claudia Draga durch LVs oder DAFV?


----------



## kati48268 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Und wenn Anglervereine "Schule" machen, also mit Genehmigung des Ministeriums Bayerns in den Schulen als Lehrer im regulären Unterricht der 4. Klassen im Fach "Heimat- und Naturkunde" Lerninhalte übernehmen, diesen Untericht sogar in die Vereinsheime verlegen, dann ist es die eigene Zunft der Angler, die das hier im AB verdammen und schlecht reden.


Toni, das finden ich und viele Andere bestimmt gut,
ändert aber nix an dem Versagen bei vielen anderen Baustellen, z.B. bei dem Einknicken vor P€ta, was grad angesprochen wurde.

Ich vermute, weiß es aber auch nicht, dass dieses Einknicken in Bayern nicht so verbreitet ist, wie vielleicht in anderen Ecken, da man dort wohl generell noch ein Stück bodenständiger ist.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (9. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Ich hatte im RhFV angeregt, sich mit Claudia Drage und Matze Koch solidarisch zu erklären. Das wurde abgelehnt, weil es unseren LV nicht betreffen würde. - Da sieht man doch schon gleich, wie klein hier gedacht wird!


----------



## willmalwassagen (9. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Das Einknicken begann doch schon, nachdem Drosse den Schwachsinn mit dem Kescher und Köderfisch verfasst hat und dazu noch die Verbände den Naturschutz in den Vordergrund der Verbandsarbeit stellten. Wie viele Weichcochones von Vereinsvorständen haben dann den Anglerverein in Gewässerschutzverein, Fischschutzverein und ähnlichen Blödsinn umbenannt? Und bis heute ertragen die Mitglieder diese Vereinsnamen und schämen sich nicht einmal dafür.
Ändert eure Vereinsnamen wieder  in Angelverein wäre da ein guter Anfang.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Hallo,

bis so vor zwei Jahren bekamen Vereine, welche Kinder-und Jugendangeln veranstalteten bei uns (Bayern) von PETA immer wieder Knüppel zwischen die Füße geworfen, in Form von Anzeigen. Als das zuviel wurde, erklärte unsere Staatsregierung, dass das Heranführen von Kindern und Jugendlichen an die Angelei gewollt und nicht zu beanstanden ist.
Seitdem ist da Ruhe eingekehrt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Toni, das finden ich und viele Andere bestimmt gut,
> ändert aber nix an dem Versagen bei vielen anderen Baustellen, z.B. bei dem Einknicken vor P€ta, was grad angesprochen wurde.
> 
> Ich vermute, weiß es aber auch nicht, dass dieses Einknicken in Bayern nicht so verbreitet ist, wie vielleicht in anderen Ecken, da man dort wohl generell noch ein Stück bodenständiger ist.




Anstatt Anglern und Vereine, die in Schulen aktiv auftreten, um dort PETrA und auch NABU und andere Organsiationen nicht das Feld zu überlassen, zu diffamieren, wie es hier im AB, im Thread, Besseraktiviten unter uns Anglen machen, sollte mancher  hier darüber nachdenken, wie wir und warum wir das machen
und
dann selber machen!
Geht in die Schulen als Angler, dazu muss nicht geangelt werden! Geht auf die Kinder zu, gewinnt Vertrauen bei den Eltern, bei den Lehrkräften, im Ministerium! Eure offiziell zugelassenen Unterrichtsmaterialien für den regulären Unterricht trägt als Herausgeber Angler und nicht PETrA, die ja bekanntlich in Bayern an die Grundschulen Unterrichtsmaterial geschickt haben, dies aber vergeblich! 
Entzieht PETrA die Grundlage!
Nein, wir knicken nicht ein, nicht der einzelne Angler und auch nicht die Vereine, die ich kenne ... auch wenn es Besseraktivisten im AB nicht wollen.


----------



## Wegberger (9. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Hallo Toni,



> Anstatt Anglern und Vereine, die in Schulen aktiv auftreten, um dort  PETrA und auch NABU und andere Organsiationen nicht das Feld zu  überlassen, zu diffamieren, wie es hier im AB, im Thread,  Besseraktiviten unter uns Anglen machen, sollte mancher  hier darüber  nachdenken, wie wir und warum wir das machen und dann selber machen!
> Geht in die Schulen als Angler, dazu muss nicht geangelt werden! Geht  auf die Kinder zu, gewinnt Vertrauen bei den Eltern, bei den  Lehrkräften, im Ministerium! Eure offiziell zugelassenen  Unterrichtsmaterialien für den regulären Unterricht trägt als  Herausgeber Angler und nicht PETrA, die ja bekanntlich in Bayern an die  Grundschulen Unterrichtsmaterial geschickt haben, dies aber vergbelich !  Entzieht PETrA die Grundlage! Nein, wir knicken nicht ein, nicht der einzelne Angler und auch nicht  die Vereine, die ich kenne ... auch wenn es Besseraktivisten im AB nicht  wollen.


Und was war unsere Kritik ? Das Angler in den beschriebenen Beispielen nicht als Angler auftraten .... sondern _Mod: gelöscht. Bitte Nettiquette beachten, danke. _

Ich gebe dir Recht, das es klasse ist, wenn Angler in die Schulen gehen .... dann zeigt den Kindern aber auch das Angeln !

Das wäre fast so, wenn ich eine Fussball-AG in der Schule mache und mich mit der Rasen- und Platzpflege beschäftige.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Toni,
> 
> Und was war unsere Kritik ? Das Angler in den beschriebenen Beispielen nicht als Angler auftraten .... sondern _Mod: Zitat gelöscht_.
> 
> ...



*Ich bin ein Mod: Zitat gelöscht*
Du hast es immer noch nicht verstanden, dass es nicht um Angel-AG geht, sondern um regulären Pflicht-Unterricht nach Curriculum, den dann aber lieber Angler machen als feindliche Organsiationen.

In aller meiner Billigkeit habe ich es zumindest verstanden, dass Lehrplaninhalte des  "Heimat- und Sachunterricht" lieber Angler als BUND, NABU, die sich auch darum beim Ministerium bemühen, oder gar PETrA machen.


----------



## Wegberger (9. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Hallo Toni,

was wird denn unterrichtet ?

Das richtige töten von Fischen ?
Der richtige Aufbau von Montagen ?
Die verschiedenen Arten von Angelruten und Angelrollen?
Die unterschiedlichen Angelarten und die sach- und fachgerechte Führung von Montagen im Wasser ?

Und das in theoretischer und praktischer Ausübung ?


----------



## fishhawk (9. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



> Und was war unsere Kritik ? Das Angler in den beschriebenen Beispielen nicht als Angler auftraten .... sondern als_ Mod: Zitat gelöscht_.


Ach ja??

Wer von euch war denn dabei um das beurteilen zu können?



> sondern als _Mod: Zitat gelöscht_.


Wenn das bei dir als "Kritik" dutrchgeht, möchten ich nicht wissen, was dann erst bei Diffamierung kommt.

Ist aber eh eine sinnlose Diskussion. Manche reagieren beim Wort Naturschutz eben einfach grundsätzlich allergisch.

Es gibt in Bayern aber genügend Angler, die die Aktion "Fischer machen Schule" richtig finden und lieber aktiv an die Schulen gehen, als im Internet abzulästern.

Dass es Pflichtfächer mit Lehrplänen gibt raffen manche eben nicht.


----------



## Georg Baumann (9. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Ich persönlich finde es klasse, wenn sich Menschen wie Toni engagieren. Wir sollten ihnen den Rücken stärken, anstatt kleinlich darüber zu diskutieren, was evtl. an der einen oder anderen Stelle vielleicht noch ein Stückchen besser gemacht werden könnte. Noch dazu, wenn wohl keiner von uns mit im Klassenraum saß. Wichtig ist doch erstmal, dass da ein Angler in die Schule geht und den Kids ein positives Bild vom Angeln und Anglern vermittelt. Die müssen ja nicht alle selbst gleich Angler werden. Wenn die aber nach Hause gehen und erzählen, was sie alles gelernt haben wieviel Spaß das gemacht hat, ist das toll und wichtig.


----------



## fishhawk (9. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



> Das richtige töten von Fischen ?
> Der richtige Aufbau von Montagen ?
> Die verschiedenen Arten von Angelruten und Angelrollen?
> Die unterschiedlichen Angelarten und die sach- und fachgerechte Führung von Montagen im Wasser ?
> ...


Erst die ökologischen Zusammenhänge nach Lehrplan und dann genau diese Punkte, weil auch Anatomie im Lehrplan steht.

Wobei das fachgerechte Töten und Zerlegen der Fische von den _Mod: Zitat gelöscht_ übernommen wurde, das dies vom Gesetz her nur Personen mit Sachkundenachweis vorbehalten ist.

Lästert also ruhig weiter.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

@Georg

die unterrichtlichen Lehrplaninhalte und Lehrplanziele sind verbindlich vorgeschrieben eben nach Lehrplan, das ist kein Wunschkonzert an manchen Stellen etwas anders zu machen. An sich macht der Unterricht die Lehrkraft, so wie wir es eben alle kennen,  oder eben doch auch eine andere dazu qualifizierte Person als Fachreferent in Anwesenheit des Lehrers.
Wenn es der Angler nicht macht, übernimmt die externen Fachreferentenrolle eben dann mal NABU oder BUND  ... die sind ganz scharf darauf und PETrA hat auch schon Unterrichtsmaterialien für Schulen!

Es scheint aber schwer begreiflich zu sein, dass Öffentlichkeitsarbeit eben vielfälltig ist und es am wirkungsvollsten ist, präsent zu sein um das Feld zu besetzen und zu bestellen ...


----------



## Wegberger (9. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Hallo,



> Lästert also ruhig weiter.



Keine Angst, ich klinke mich hier aus und geniesse jede weitere Einschränkung für Angler. Weil wir die einzigen sind, die ihr Hobby selber abschaffen.


----------



## Georg Baumann (9. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

@Toni: Ich bin zu 200 % bei Dir. Wirksamere ÖA kann man doch gar nicht machen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (9. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Ein guter Einstieg sind Projektwochen. Wenn man die Zeit erübrigen kann, sind Schulen gerne bereit von einem Angler ein Projekt leiten zu lassen. Am leichtesten bekommt man die Schulleitung natürlich mit einem bio-Projekt überzeugt. Ich habe so ein Projekt in unserer Grundschule durchgeführt. Wir haben in dem Bach, der an der Schule vorbei floss Saprobienin gesammelt und bestimmt und so auf die biologische Güte geschlossen. Der LV Bayern hat hierzu hervorragendes Unterrichtsmaterial. (Fischer machen Schule) Damals war es in NRW noch nicht möglich Kinder ohne weiteres angeln zu lassen, daher kam ich so an die Kinder ran. Inzwischen lasse ich sie lieber Schnupperangeln. Auch das habe ich im letzten Jahr veranstaltet.

Allerdings habe ich über diese Projekte kaum neue Mitglieder gewinnen können. Dies gelingt nur indirekt. Dazu muss man solche Veranstaltungen in der örtlichen Presse breittreten. Am besten sind hierfür die Käseblättchen geeignet. Die werden mehr gelesen, als die Lokalteile der Tageszeitungen. Der Pressewart ist die Schlüsselfigur. Man sollte ein bis zwei verschiedene Artikel pro Monat in den Gemeindeblättchen und Käseblättchen unterbringen. Natürlich sollte der Verein eine HP haben und eine FB - Seite. Auch Flyer bei den Angel- Läden können helfen. Am wichtigsten sind aber die Artikel in den Zeitungen.


----------



## Ossipeter (9. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde es klasse, wenn sich Menschen wie Toni engagieren. Wir sollten ihnen den Rücken stärken, anstatt kleinlich darüber zu diskutieren, was evtl. an der einen oder anderen Stelle vielleicht noch ein Stückchen besser gemacht werden könnte. Noch dazu, wenn wohl keiner von uns mit im Klassenraum saß. Wichtig ist doch erstmal, dass da ein Angler in die Schule geht und den Kids ein positives Bild vom Angeln und Anglern vermittelt. Die müssen ja nicht alle selbst gleich Angler werden. Wenn die aber nach Hause gehen und erzählen, was sie alles gelernt haben wieviel Spaß das gemacht hat, ist das toll und wichtig.



#6 Genau so sehe ich das auch


----------



## scripophix (9. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Georg Baumann hat recht, nicht nur reden, sondern machen.

Heute habe ich gelesen, dass ein Verein über 70 Prozent Beteiligung an der JHV vorher gemeldet bekommen hat, jedenfalls örtliche Mitglieder. Das ist bombastisch, schaut

http://www.hier-luebeck.de/lubeck-lupe/gluecksfischer-erwarten-rekordbeteiligung/

Und genau der Verein war hier bereits mehrfach verlinkt, der macht nämlich die Arbeit vor Ort mit den Kiddies.

http://die-gluecksfischer.de/kinderangeln.php

Offensichtlich belohnen die Mitglieder das! Darüber lohnt es sich einmal nachzudenken. Machen und nicht verstecken ist Trumpf!


----------



## kati48268 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ... auch wenn es Besseraktivisten im AB nicht wollen.


Was soll denn dieser niveaulose Schwachsinn?! :r

Ist jemand automatisch nicht aktiv, 
weil er sich im AB kritisch äußert?
Zu Dingen, die durchaus kritikwürdig oder zumindest diskussionswürdig sind?

Und selbst wenn...
dürfen nur die sich äußern, die irgendwo im Angelbereich ehrenamtlich unterwegs sind?
Aber der Vorleser im Altenheim, der auch Angler ist, ist raus?
Und der, der dafür keine Zeit oder auch nur keine Lust hat, hat der die Fresse zu halten?

Bei so einer Sch*** platzt mir echt der Kragen!
Mit genau solchen Sprüchen ziehen LFV-Funktionäre gegen die angelpolitisch interessiert oder engagierte Basis ins Feld.

Sollte man die vielen Negativbeispiele, die hier präsentiert werden, unbedingt schamvoll unter den Tisch fallen lassen und uns ausschließlich mit Gehubel und Handgeklapper beschäftigen?


----------



## Leech (10. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Was soll denn dieser niveaulose Schwachsinn?! :r
> 
> Ist jemand automatisch nicht aktiv,
> weil er sich im AB kritisch äußert?
> ...



Ich denke mal, dass Tonis Äußerungen nichts mit konstuktiver Kritik zu tun haben, sondern mit Anglern, die hier im Forum Leuten sagen, was Sie tun sollten, wobei es doch überhaupt schon einmal super ist, dass Leute wie Toni etwas tun.

Das ist doch die Krux an der Sache.
Die engagieren sich, reißen sich das Bein aus.
Reden dann eben über den Aspekt der Gewässerpflege im "Unterrichtsbereich" - nach Vorgaben und Regeln von Behörden etc. - und kriegen dann vor den Bug geschossen, dass Sie doch etwas tun sollten, wofür sie in dem Bereich nicht zuständig sind.

Ist ungefähr so, als wenn ich einen Verein für politische Bildung gründe, und hinterher zu hören bekomme, dass man die Leute doch gleich von der eigenen Partei überzeugen sollte......das sind Vergleiche von Äpfel und Birnen.

Was Toni tut ist super. Weil er etwas tut.


----------



## MarkusZ (10. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Was soll denn dieser niveaulose Schwachsinn?! :r
> 
> Ist jemand automatisch nicht aktiv,
> weil er sich im AB kritisch äußert?
> Zu Dingen, die durchaus kritikwürdig oder zumindest diskussionswürdig sind?



Ich denke, das bezog sich eher auf die Leute, die mit Vehemenz versuchen das Projekt "Fischer machen Schule" schlechtzureden und die daran beteiligten Angler beleidigen, ohne überhaupt zu wissen, was da eigentlich vor Ort gemacht wird.

Gegen konstruktive Kritik wird keiner etwas sagen.



> Das richtige töten von Fischen ?
> Der richtige Aufbau von Montagen ?
> Die verschiedenen Arten von Angelruten und Angelrollen?
> Die unterschiedlichen Angelarten und die sach- und fachgerechte Führung von Montagen im Wasser ?
> ...


Da wird sich dann drüber aufgeregt, dass das Töten und Zerlegen vom Ausbilder zur Fischerprüfung gemacht wird und man nicht jedem Viertklässer ein Messer und nen Knüppel in die  Hand drückt um ihm am lebenden Objekt expermentieren zu lassen.

Oder dass die Kinder nur mit einer einfachen Schwimmermonatage mit Stationärrolle hantieren dürfen und an einer Heckbremse drehen können anstatt jedem Kind auch die Grundzüge von Grundangeln, Feedern, Stippen, Spinnfischen, Finesse-Rigs. Flugangeln, Brandungs- und Hochseefischen etc. etc. beizubringen und auch das Werfen mit Baitcaster, Centerpin, Fliegenrute usw. zu erklären.

Und dann gipfelt das ganze in der Aussage, mit solchen Projekten würde man die Kinder in die Arme von NABU, Peta und Konsorten treiben und der Abschaffung des Angelns Vorschub leisten.

Nochmal zum Verständnis, "Fischer machen Schule" ist nach Lehrplan und Lernzielen der vierten Klasse Grundschule in Bayern konzipiert, also im Pflichtunterricht angesiedelt.

Darüber hinaus machen Vereine auch noch andere Projekte, wie Schnupperangeln usw. , aber dann eben außerhalb des Pflichtunterrichts.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Anstatt Anglern und Vereine, die in Schulen  aktiv auftreten, um dort PETrA und auch NABU und andere Organsiationen  nicht das Feld zu überlassen, zu diffamieren, wie es hier im AB, im  Thread, Besseraktiviten unter uns Anglen machen, sollte mancher  hier  darüber nachdenken, wie wir und warum wir das machen
> und
> dann selber machen!
> Geht in die Schulen als Angler, dazu muss nicht geangelt werden! Geht  auf die Kinder zu, gewinnt Vertrauen bei den Eltern, bei den  Lehrkräften, im Ministerium! Eure offiziell zugelassenen  Unterrichtsmaterialien für den regulären Unterricht trägt als  Herausgeber Angler und nicht PETrA, die ja bekanntlich in Bayern an die  Grundschulen Unterrichtsmaterial geschickt haben, dies aber vergeblich!
> ...



Was ist mit Dir denn los? Meine Herren, seit wann bist Du so sensibel?

Ich habe das Projekt nicht in Abrede gestellt, sondern lediglich kritisiert, dass das nichts mit ANGELN zu tun hat! Kannst Du gerne hier nachlesen- und in Deinem obigen Posting bestätigst Du ja sogar noch einmal meine geäußerte Kritik. Ich habe das für Dich dann noch einmal rot markiert!

Nachlesen kannst Du meine Äußerungen hier in diesem Thread, aber ich habe sie Dir noch einmal rausgesucht. 

Es macht übrigens keinen guten Eindruck, wenn Du hier User mit anderer Meinung diffamierst und als Besseraktivisten darstellst. Sachliche Argumente wären angebrachter.




Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Schnupperangeln und der Gang in die Schule habe ich nicht in Abrede gestellt (....)
> 
> Naturschutz ist wichtig und kein Angler wird sich vernünftigen Konzepten zum Naturschutz versperren, jedoch müssen wir Angler keine Naturschutzprojekte für Kinder durchführen und als Angelprojekte verkaufen- dadurch werden die Kinder keine Angler! Deshalb habe ich ja auch darum gebeten, die Berichte zur ÖA von Angelvereinen auf Projekte über das Angeln zu veröffentlichen und nicht den NABU und Co Naturschutz.
> 
> Damit gewinnt der Angler kein Ansehen als Angler, sondern lediglich als Naturschützer. Was bringt uns das für unser hobby? Neue Verbote, weil wir ja so verständnisvolle Naturschützer sind? Genau mit der Argumentation drückt die Gegenseite doch die Verbote durch und am Ende nennt sich das Kompromiss.





Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich habe das Projekt nicht als solches kritisiert, sondern lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass das nichts mit Angeln zu tun hat!
> 
> Natürlich freue ich mich, wenn Kinder die Natur kennenlernen. Jedoch sollten wir aufpassen, in welche Richtung diese Erziehung stattfindet.


----------



## Georg Baumann (10. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Aber wie kommt Ihr denn darauf, dass es im Angelunterricht NUR um den Naturschutzaspekt geht? Ich habe mal gegoogelt und da ist immer auch vom Angeln, heißt Fische fangen, die Rede. Mitunter gehen die Klassen auch gemeinsam ans Wasser zum angeln (bitte korrigiert mich, falls ich falsch liege). 
Ich verstehe zwar die Kritik, kann sie aber überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen und teile sie auch kein bisschen. Wenn wir das Thema Naturschutz nutzen können, um einen Fuß in die Tür zu kriegen, wären wir doch mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert, das nicht zu nutzen.


----------



## MarkusZ (10. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



> Aber wie kommt Ihr denn darauf, dass es im Angelunterricht NUR um den Naturschutzaspekt geht?


Weil bei einigen hier schon alleine die Erwähnung des Wortes "Naturschutz" zu Abwehrreaktionen  und Dolchstoßlegenden führt???

https://www.mittelbayerische.de/reg...eht-auf-dem-stundenplan-22396-art1407807.html

Auch bei dieser Meldung wurde ja gleich über fehlenden Praxisbezug geklagt und behauptet, damit würde man die Kinder dem NABU in Arme treiben.

Kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen, vor allem wenn man auch den letzten Absatz liest.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Aber wie kommt Ihr denn darauf, dass es im Angelunterricht NUR um den Naturschutzaspekt geht? Ich habe mal gegoogelt und da ist immer auch vom Angeln, heißt Fische fangen, die Rede. Mitunter gehen die Klassen auch gemeinsam ans Wasser zum angeln (bitte korrigiert mich, falls ich falsch liege).



Nein Georg, so einfach ist das nicht! Das Thema ist "Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen". Dazu hatte Toni einen Linke gepostet:

https://lfvbayern.de/verband/fischer-machen-schule

Dieser Link war der Punkt meiner Kritik. Wie Du jetzt selber schreibst, hast Du gegoogelt, um an weiterführende Informationen zu kommen und überhaupt einen Bezug zum Angeln herzustellen. Somit ist doch die Kritik berechtigt, dass der Link keine Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für das ANGELN ist, sondern "lediglich" für Naturschutz. Nicht das Projekt als solches wurde kritisiert, sonder die Art der ÖA, genauer gesagt, dass zu wenig über das ANGELN kommuniziert wird, sondern in der Regel nur Naturschutzprojekte. 

Ja Markus, aus diesem Grund löst die ÖA von Angelvereinen beim Wort "Naturschutz" erhöhten Blutdruck aus. Nicht wegen dem Naturschutz als solches, sondern wegen der Priorisierung der ÖA. Erst (und fast einzig) ÖA zu Naturschutz, ab und zu (wenn überhaupt) etwas zum Angeln. Guck Dir diesen Thread an- wo sind denn hier die Links zu ÖA über das Angeln? Soll das wirklich alles sein aus den letzten 5 oder 10 Jahren? Das ist aber anscheinend die Realität! 

Also, bitte meine Kritik nicht als Angriff auf das Projekt in Bayern oder den Naturschutz sehen, sondern als Angriff auf die ÖA von Verbänden und Vereinen. Nicht Angeln wird von Angelvereinen in der ÖA in den Vordergrund gestellt, sondern Naturschutz. Das ist ein Fehler im System bzw. deckt sich nicht mit meinen persönlichen Vorstellungen von ÖA von Anglern für Angler.

Ich hoffe, diese Klarstellung hilft weitere Angriffe auf meine Äußerungen zu unterbinden und mich (und andere) hier als Besseraktivisten darzustellen...|rolleyes


----------



## Leech (10. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Nein Georg, so einfach ist das nicht! Das Thema ist "Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen". Dazu hatte Toni einen Linke gepostet:
> 
> https://lfvbayern.de/verband/fischer-machen-schule
> 
> ...



Ich habs mir durchgelesen, und weiß jetzt was du meinst.
ABER....dennoch denke ich, dass die Kritik ein wenig verpuffen wird. Ich finde es persönlich mehr als OK, wenn ein Fischereiverband die Aufgabe vom Land bekommt, Kindern explizit die Natur zu zeigen, dass dieser Aufgabe dann auch nachkommt und das Ganze nicht verquirrlt mit anderen Angelegenheiten und hierrüber dann auch seperat auf seiner Homepage berichtet.

Es ist für mich ein Puzzlestück in der Gesamtkonzeption.
Ich finde es sogar gut, wenn die Angelverein das übernehmen, da man hier dann den Schauplatz den großen Kultvereinen P€TA etc. wegnimmt.

Seperat davon sollte allerdings der eine oder andere Verein die Bestrebungen verstärken und mehr ÖA in andere Richtungen verstärken und seine Hand ausstrecken.
Dies ist berechtigte Kritik, die ich persönlich ja auch immer wieder vorbringe, wo der Verband in Niedersachsen Vorbildfunktion hat. Zumindest mMn.


----------



## gründler (10. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Wir Erwachsenen stellen sämtliche Angelveranstaltungen ein und fördern aber Kinderangelveranstaltungen ......

Es ist gut Kinder an das Angeln usw.aber wenn wir uns selbst schon Aufgeben und immer mehr Veranstaltungen die mit Angeln usw. absagen wegen Ängste etc. läuft was verkehrt.

In anderen Ländern sind Angelveranstaltungen kleine Volksfeste mit TV,Medien und co. mit ganzen Familien während der Veranstaltung die Papa etc. die Daumen beim Angeln drücken......


Hier in De. sägt man lieber am eigenen Ast......  

|wavey:


----------



## MarkusZ (10. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



> Ja Markus, aus diesem Grund löst die ÖA von Angelvereinen beim Wort "Naturschutz" erhöhten Blutdruck aus.


Ich glaube, da hat sich jemand den Schuh angezogen, der ihm gar nicht passt.

Zumindest habe ich mich nicht auf Fisherbandit bezogen, denn der hat wirklich nur Kritik geäußert.

Wenn man sich andere Kommentare durchließt, wurden ja gerade die Angler diskreditiert, die vor Ort in ihrer Freizeit die Arbeit machen und dafür noch extra Urlaub nehmen, weil das ja während der regulären Unterrichtszeit geschieht.

Und wenn dann in einer Pressemeldung die Kinder zitiert werden "Wir haben gelernt, dass zum Angeln wesentlich mehr gehört als Fische fangen" wird gleich von Abschaffung der Fischerei und Werbung für NABU/PETA usw. gefaselt.

Wobei einige Kommentare mitterweile vom Mod. gelöscht wurden.

Also Kritik durchaus in Ordnung aber andere Reaktionen nicht.


----------



## Leech (10. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



gründler schrieb:


> Wir Erwachsenen stellen sämtliche Angelveranstaltungen ein und fördern aber Kinderangelveranstaltungen ......
> 
> Es ist gut Kinder an das Angeln usw.aber wenn wir uns selbst schon Aufgeben und immer mehr Veranstaltungen die mit Angeln usw. absagen wegen Ängste etc. läuft was verkehrt.
> 
> ...



Der Teil mit der Selbstaufgabe ist definitiv wahr. Leider.
Denn so sollte es in keinem Fall sein... |gr:
Ich bin auch immer offen mit meinen Dingen - haue mir auch mal mit den Naturverbandsnahen Leuten im politischen Bereich ordentlich die Köpfe ein, weil sie den Übergang nicht begreifen. Einige weil sie es nicht schaffen vom Kopf her, andere weil sie es partou nicht wollen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Und wenn dann in einer Pressemeldung die Kinder zitiert werden "Wir haben gelernt, dass zum Angeln wesentlich mehr gehört als Fische fangen" wird gleich von Abschaffung der Fischerei und Werbung für NABU/PETA usw. gefaselt.



Auch ich habe kritisiert, dass Kinder in ihrer Aufzählung erst den Naturschutz und dann das Angeln benennen und das schon beinahe als "Gehirnwäsche" bezeichnet.

Ich denke, dass kein Kind von sich aus als Grund für das Angeln den Naturschutz an erster Stelle anführt. Bevor ich jetzt zerissen werde, habe ich 8 Kinder zwischen 9 und 13 Jahren in den letzten Tagen dazu befragt (u.a. meine beiden Kinder). Meine Fragestellung lautete immer "Was findest Du am Angeln so toll?" (ich finde die Frage kindgerecht formuliert) und nicht einmal den Begriff Naturschutz in der Antwort gefunden. Immer das stand "Fische fangen" an erster Stelle, gefolgt von "Spannung", aber auch Gründe wie Entspannung, mit "Papa Zeit verbringen" und "die Ruhe".

Es gibt ja auch eine Umfrage von Thünen zum Mefoangeln. Da habe ich den Hauptgrund "Naturerlebnis" auch angezweifelt. Mittlerweile denke ich jedoch, dass ich zum Einen selbst mit meiner Meinung  "Angeln macht Spaß" und "Fische fangen" als Grund Nummer 1 und 2 in der Minderheit bin und mich in der Praxis auch nur mit Anglern aus dieser Gruppe treffe und solche kenne. So gibt es dann wohl "meine Gruppe" mit den von mir genannten Gründen zur Ausübung des Angelns und die andere Naturschutzanglergruppe. Das respektiere ich zu 100%, werde aber trotzdem mir erlauben, dieses dahingehend zu kritisieren, wenn man sich als ANGLERverein mehr dem Naturschutz als dem Angeln widmet. 

Und so stelle ich fest, dass alleine der Titel in diesem Thread bei mir eine völlig falsche Erwartungshaltung hervorgerufen hat- bei ÖA von Anglervereinen habe ich in erster Linie Meldungen zum Angeln und nicht zum Naturschutz erwartet. Sorry, mein Fehler- ich gehöre halt zur ersten Gruppe der Minderheit "Angler"...|rolleyes

Warum ich Angler bin? Umso ein Erlebnis wie gestern zu haben :g


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Aber wie kommt Ihr denn darauf, dass es im Angelunterricht NUR um den Naturschutzaspekt geht? Ich habe mal gegoogelt und da ist immer auch vom Angeln, heißt Fische fangen, die Rede. Mitunter gehen die Klassen auch gemeinsam ans Wasser zum angeln (bitte korrigiert mich, falls ich falsch liege).
> Ich verstehe zwar die Kritik, kann sie aber überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen und teile sie auch kein bisschen. Wenn wir das Thema Naturschutz nutzen können, um einen Fuß in die Tür zu kriegen, wären wir doch mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert, das nicht zu nutzen.



Eventuell sollte Ihr in der Redaktion auch mal prüfen, ob Ihr den Schwerpunkt bei Rute und Rolle zukünftig nicht auch auf den Naturschutz legt, wenn das jetzt das "moderne Angeln ist"...|muahah:  |rolleyes. 

War natürlich Spaß :g. Dann kann man aber mal die Entwicklung der Auflage als Maßstab nehmen #6


----------



## Ørret (10. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Netter kleiner Seitenhieb:q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Ørret schrieb:


> Netter kleiner Seitenhieb:q



Das war gar nicht als Seitenhieb gemeint, sondern sollte einfach nur meine Argumentation unterstützen- das interessiert einfach keinen "Angler" (also aus meiner Randgruppe)... Somit habe ich das einfach versucht spassig darzustellen.

Mal im Ernst- ich kann doch nicht schreiben, dass das alles toll ist, aber in Anglermagazinen (nicht nur R&R!) ist davon nichts zu lesen ;+.

Was denn jetzt? Ein wichtiges Thema oder für Angler doch eher uninteressant? 

Jetzt kommt sicherlich das Argument, dass diese ÖA nicht nur auf Angler abzielt. Ja, dem stimme ich jetzt schon zu. Aber diese Aufgabe können andere auch und vermutlich besser und werden genau dafür bezahlt. Bitte hierbei auch mal von dem Thema "Angeln macht Schule" lösen, sondern wieder zum allgemeinen Thread zurückkehren. 

ANGELvereine sollte den Schwerpunkt in der ÖA auf das Angeln legen und das auch forcieren. Da gibt es für mich keinen Spielraum nach rechts und links! Nur so können wir Menschen für unser Hobby begeistern und eine Anzahl an Anglern und wirtschaftlicher Bedeutung schaffen und erhalten, die uns in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung stärkt.

Ja, das könnte alles so einfach sein...


----------



## Georg Baumann (10. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Das ist doch eine Millimeterdiskussion, die zu absolut nichts führt. Ich verstehe überhaupt nicht, wie man sich da so festbeißen kann. Nochmal: Gegen Naturschutz als Türöffner kann ich beim besten Willen nichts finden. Und ich finde nicht, dass wir das Feld dann anderen überlassen sollten. Die Angst, dass das Angeln da zur Nebensache wird, halte ich für völlig unbegründet und auch überzogen. Eben u. a. deswegen, weil Kinder sofort an Fische fangen denken. Es geht doch darum, Interesse und Verständnis fürs Angeln zu wecken. Dafür müssen wir doch erstmal in die Schulen kommen. Wenn der PReis ist, dass wir dafür Gewässerökologie vermitteln müssen - so what?! Ich kapier nicht, wo das Problem liegt.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (10. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Das ist doch eine Millimeterdiskussion, die zu absolut nichts führt. Ich verstehe überhaupt nicht, wie man sich da so festbeißen kann. Nochmal: Gegen Naturschutz als Türöffner kann ich beim besten Willen nichts finden. Und ich finde nicht, dass wir das Feld dann anderen überlassen sollten. Die Angst, dass das Angeln da zur Nebensache wird, halte ich für völlig unbegründet und auch überzogen. Eben u. a. deswegen, weil Kinder sofort an Fische fangen denken. Es geht doch darum, Interesse und Verständnis fürs Angeln zu wecken. Dafür müssen wir doch erstmal in die Schulen kommen. Wenn der PReis ist, dass wir dafür Gewässerökologie vermitteln müssen - so what?! Ich kapier nicht, wo das Problem liegt.


Ich glaube nicht, dass es als Problem angesehen werden würde, Naturschutz als Türöffner zu verwenden (jedenfalls bei den Schulen). Aber Fakt ist nun einmal, dass nur noch der Türöffner verwendet wird und die Verbände sich nicht mehr um das Angeln kümmern. Die Gewichtung zwischen Naturschutz und Angeln ist etwa so, wie er auch in der Satzung des DAFV steht. Erst kommt der Naturschutz und dann das Angeln. Kann man da noch von einem Türöffner reden? Oder ist hier nicht schon längst der gepriesene Türöffner bereits zum Hauptzweck geworden. Und kann man nicht auch andere Türöffner verwenden, die direkt mit angeln zu tun haben? Da fiele mir einiges ein:

- Angeln für Behinderte
- Angeln für ADHS-Kinder
- Angeln für Autisten
- Angeln für sozial auffällige Kinder und Jugendliche
- Angeln als Kontrapunkt zu Handy, Computer, TV und PS4 etc.
- Angeln zur Bur-out- Prävention
usw.

Auch alles hervorragende Türöffner. Von denen wird aber keiner benutzt. Warum wohl nicht. Ganz einfach: Unsere Angelverbände sind in Wirklichkeit Naturschutzverbände, die von der Anglerschaft finanziert werden - sie sind aber keine Angelverbände! Fraglich ist, ob sie dies im Westen Deutschlands jemals waren.


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Und kann man nicht auch andere Türöffner verwenden, die direkt mit angeln zu tun haben? Da fiele mir einiges ein:
> 
> - Angeln für Behinderte
> 
> Auch alles hervorragende Türöffner. Von denen wird aber keiner benutzt.




Na dann lies mal, während dir was einfällt, machen wird das schon und nicht erst seit gestern:



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Angeln mit der Behindertenwerkstatt.
> Die Genehmigung, dass die Gäste eine Angelerlaubnis bekommen, wird problemlos von der Kreisbehörde ausgestellt.


----------



## Wilhelm (10. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Toni, ich denke auch das du das schon sehr gut machst, du machst ja, was die meisten hier nicht tun.

Vielleicht kommt dieses unseelige Gekeife daher das eben die Landes und Bundesverbände, hier besonders der Bundesverband viel zu wenig tut.

Man sollte wohl auch eher an einem Strang ziehen und sich nicht gegenseitig unnötig angreifen.

Kritik an der Ausführung sollte nur der üben der auch genau weiß was gemacht wird.


----------



## Georg Baumann (10. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Ich glaube, dass hier zwei Ebenen vermischt werden. Auf der einen Seite steht die allgemeine Verbandspolitik, die den Naturschutz nach Auffassung der Kritiker zu sehr in den Vordergrund stellt. Auf der anderen Seite stehen Menschen wie Toni, die ihre Freizeit opfern, um Angeln Kindern zu vermitteln. Können wir uns darauf einigen, dass wir letztere aus der Schusslinie nehmen? Ich finde, wir sollten froh sein, dass es solch ehrenamtliches Engagement gibt und nicht noch mäkeln.


----------



## Leech (10. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass hier zwei Ebenen vermischt werden. Auf der einen Seite steht die allgemeine Verbandspolitik, die den Naturschutz nach Auffassung der Kritiker zu sehr in den Vordergrund stellt. Auf der anderen Seite stehen Menschen wie Toni, die ihre Freizeit opfern, um Angeln Kindern zu vermitteln. Können wir uns darauf einigen, dass wir letztere aus der Schusslinie nehmen? Ich finde, wir sollten froh sein, dass es solch ehrenamtliches Engagement gibt und nicht noch mäkeln.



Ich denke eben auch genau das. Angriffpunkt sollte hier das allgemeine Verbandswesen sein, und nicht eine Privatperson, wie Toni, die sich mit aller Liebe zum Hobby in seiner freien Zeit zusätzlicher Aufgaben annimmt.


----------



## Wilhelm (10. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass hier zwei Ebenen vermischt werden. Auf der einen Seite steht die allgemeine Verbandspolitik, die den Naturschutz nach Auffassung der Kritiker zu sehr in den Vordergrund stellt. Auf der anderen Seite stehen Menschen wie Toni, die ihre Freizeit opfern, um Angeln Kindern zu vermitteln. Können wir uns darauf einigen, dass wir letztere aus der Schusslinie nehmen? Ich finde, wir sollten froh sein, dass es solch ehrenamtliches Engagement gibt und nicht noch mäkeln.




zu 100% einverstanden, siehe meinen post.:m


----------



## Leech (10. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Wir Angler vermitteln oft so einen richtigen Stereotypen - und viele trauen sich nicht gegenüber der Öffentlichkeit mit eben diesem Stereotyp zu brechen. Da fängts schon an.

Da sind Leute wie Toni quasi ihr Gewicht in Gold wert, denn sie sind Leute, die eben aus sich heraus auf die Leute zugehen und Angler "nahbar" machen.

Wenn ich am Wasser bin, und jemand fragt mich, was ich treibe, hab ich ja 3 Optionen...
a) die Person anmaulen.
b) die Person ignorieren.
oder c) die Person fragen, ob sie sich das Ganze nicht mal ansehen will.

Ich persönlich habe grade beim Ansitzen z.B. absolut nichts dagegen auch mal mit einem "Nicht-Angler" über das Geschehen zu reden usw usw.
Viel zu oft erlebe ich bei anderen Anglern leider Reaktion a) oder b).


----------



## fishhawk (10. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Hallo,

ne gute PR von Angelverbänden sollte m.E. der Öffentlichkeit und den politischen Entscheidungsträgern vermitteln, dass Gewässer, Fischbestände und Gesellschaft mit Anglern besser dran sind als ohne.

Wer Angelverbote in Natura 2000 Gebieten verhindern will, sollte besser nicht nur  nachweisen, dass von Anglern kein Verschlechterungsrisiko ausgeht, sondern dass Angler eben auch positive Effekte erzeugen.

Solche Aktionen wie sie im Rahmen von "Fischer machen Schule" stattfinden, finde ich jedenfalls sehr positiv. Und die  Presse berichtet m.E. darüber auch ziemlich positiv.

Auch für mich ist Angeln mehr als reines Fische fangen und ich finde das weder verwerflich noch glaube ich mit dieser Einstellung der Stigmatisierung und Abschaffung des Angelns den Weg zu ebnen.

Dass es sicherlich noch Optimierungsmöglichkeiten gibt und auch einige Kritikpunkte bei so manchen Verbandsspitzen sei unbenommen.

Aber Veränderungen beginnen eben meist im Kleinen und an der Basis.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (10. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass hier zwei Ebenen vermischt werden. Auf der einen Seite steht die allgemeine Verbandspolitik, die den Naturschutz nach Auffassung der Kritiker zu sehr in den Vordergrund stellt. Auf der anderen Seite stehen Menschen wie Toni, die ihre Freizeit opfern, um Angeln Kindern zu vermitteln. Können wir uns darauf einigen, dass wir letztere aus der Schusslinie nehmen? Ich finde, wir sollten froh sein, dass es solch ehrenamtliches Engagement gibt und nicht noch mäkeln.


Ja natürlich muss man die, die sich engagieren aus der Schusslinie nehmen. Die sind ja gerade nicht an dem Schlamassel schuld, den die Verbände anrichten, sie versuchen das Desaster zu mindern.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Wilhelm schrieb:


> Toni, ich denke auch das du das schon sehr gut machst, du machst ja, was die meisten hier nicht tun.
> 
> Vielleicht kommt dieses unseelige Gekeife daher das eben die Landes und Bundesverbände, hier besonders der Bundesverband viel zu wenig tut.
> 
> ...



Das unterschreibe ich Wilhelm! Ich möchte auch nicht Toni persönlich angreifen und habe mehrfach drauf hingewiesen, dass das Projekt grundsätzlich positiv zu bewerten ist. Jedoch ist es so, dass es sicherlich noch positiver rüberkommen würde, wenn an anderer Stelle das Angeln im Verband/ Verein im Vordergrund stehen und es sich dabei nur um ein weiteres Projekt handeln würde. Jedoch ist das als Beleg der ÖA des Verbandes für mich wahrnehmbar "das Projekt" und dann kritisiere ich genau den Punkt.

Man kann viel erreichen, wenn man denn will. So zum Beispiel das Projekt "Besuch aus der Ferne" vom KAV Nordfriesland, was unter Mithilfe von verschiedener Seite ein voller Erfolg war. http://www.kav-nf.de/  (ein wenig runterscrollen). Das ist nur ein Beispiel.

Auch das Thema "Angeln für Menschen mit Handicap" bietet immer eine gute Basis für ÖA und erhält Aufmerksamkeit. In diesem Bereich habe ich ja aufgrund meiner persönlichen Betroffenheit viele und gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Hier in SH ist das Projekt jedoch eingeschlafen, als ich mich mit dem LSFV SH aufgrund unterschiedlicher Auffassungen zur Verbandsarbeit überworfen habe (welch Wunder ). Als ich merkte, dass es nicht mehr vorwärts geht und mir das Thema persönlich sehr am Herzen liegt, bin ich über meinen Schatten gesprungen und habe meine erneute Mitarbeit angeboten. Eine Antwort habe ich nie erhalten. Auch habe ich mehrfach die Referenten des DAFV zu dem Thema angeschrieben, auch ohne jemals eine Antwort erhalten zu haben.

Zur Zeit plane ich - nicht als Anglerdemo, sondern als Privatperson - zwei weitere Projekte im Bereich der Kinder- und Jugendarbeit und dabei soll es ausschließlich um das Angeln gehen. Allerdings ist das ein zähes Thema und intensiv in den Vorbereitungen. Ob ich die Umsetzung zeitlich schaffe, kann ich heute nicht zusichern. Anglerdemo ist mein Thema Nummer eins!

Wir sollten jedoch grundsätzlich darauf achten, dass wir als Angler einfach als Angler auftreten und für unser Hobby werben. Wie wollen wir denn ansonsten unser Hobby ANGELN positiv bewerben?

Ich freue mich aber schon über Kleinigkeiten, z.B. das wir noch im Anglerboard schreiben und nicht im Naturschützerboard...:q


----------



## hans albers (10. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

also ich weiss nicht wie ihr das seht, 
aber für mich gehören angeln und natur eindeutig zusammen...|rolleyes


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Wer Angelverbote in Natura 2000 Gebieten verhindern will, sollte besser nicht nur  nachweisen, dass von Anglern kein Verschlechterungsrisiko ausgeht, sondern dass Angler eben auch positive Effekte erzeugen.



Nein, das interessiert nicht, sondern hier zählt nur geltendes Recht!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



hans albers schrieb:


> also ich weiss nicht wie ihr das seht,
> aber für mich gehören angeln und natur eindeutig zusammen...|rolleyes



Klar, als Angler nutze ich ja die Natur! Doch was betreibe ich z.B. als Meeresangler für den Naturschutz? 

Als Angler im Forellensee?

Als Tourist mit einer Tageskarte?

Angler sind nicht für den Naturschutz verantwortlich, sondern das ist die Aufgabe von Verbänden/ Bewirtschaftern und eben Naturschützern!


----------



## fishhawk (10. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Also ich fände es schon besser, wenn die Entscheider erst gar keine Angelverbote erließen, weil sie überzeugt sind, dass Angler eben mehr positive als negative Effekte verursachen, als dass man gegen erlassene Verbote erst vor Gericht kämpfen muss, mit ungewissen Ausgang.

Aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung und die muss niemand teilen.


----------



## hans albers (10. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

naja ,
also ich bin ausser angler auch noch bürger /mensch/
teil der gesellschaft, auch da kann man was bewegen.

(oder auch als angler zb. im umgang mit kindern)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Also ich fände es schon besser, wenn die Entscheider erst gar keine Angelverbote erließen, weil sie überzeugt sind, dass Angler eben mehr positive als negative Effekte verursachen, als dass man gegen erlassene Verbote erst vor Gericht kämpfen muss, mit ungewissen Ausgang.
> 
> Aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung und die muss niemand teilen.



Die Meinung teile ich, führt aber in der Regel leider nicht zum Erfolg! Können wir nicht nachweisen, dass Angler einfach die Natur nicht schädigen, ohne das wir die natur schützen und retten müssen? Das können wir ja "nebenbei" machen, aber muss man das IMMER in den Vordergrund der Arbeit stellen? Nein! Das kann man ab und zu mal einfließen lassen und sollte einen eher geringen Anteil der ÖA ausmachen!


----------



## kati48268 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Da fiele mir einiges ein:
> - Angeln für Behinderte


Ja, der DAFV hat extra dafür ein Präsidumspöstchen mit einem Referenten für Menschen mit Behinderungen.
Hat davon jemand schon jemand mal gehört oder irgendwas wahrgenommen in den letzten Jahren?
Von der ÖA in diesem Bereich wird man doch quasi erschlagen...

Der letzte wirklich engagierte Referent für diesen Bereich, Fritz Emonts, hatte schon vor 2-3 Jahren vollkommen frustriert hingeschmissen. 
Ausser dem Statement, dass er _"erschüttert war, über Aussagen der Präsine zu & radikalen Kürzungen in diesem Bereich"_, ließ dieser wirklich gute Mann nichts weiter über Details des Vorgangs raus, weil er halt Anstand hat.

Danach kam dann Büttenredner Gube, Präsi des Rheinischen... in einem Paralleluniversum mag dann noch irgendwas im Referat für Gehandicapte passiert sein, 
in diesem Unseren aber nix mehr.

Von dem seit Mai/17 neuem Referenten Jürgen Rosenthal hat wohl noch nie ein Mensch ausserhalb der Koblenzer Stadtmauern was gehört. 
Von irgendwelchen Aktionen in diesem Bereich auch nicht mehr.

Vor 10 Jahren kam noch ein Bundespräsident zu einer Weltmeisterschaft der Angler mit Behinderungen und nicht nur bundesweit wurde darüber berichtet, sondern auch darüber hinaus.
Aber da gab es auch noch einen Dachverband namens DAV, der tatsächlich "Angeln" auf dem Schirm hatte und eben nicht nur ausschließlich Naturschutzgedöns...
https://www.blinker.de/angelmethoden/angeln-allgemein/news/wochenend-tipp-angel-wm-fuer-behinderte/


----------



## fishhawk (10. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



> mehr positive als negative Effekte



Warum leuchtet bei dir bei "positive Effekte" immer reflexartig Naturschutz auf?

Ihr argumentiert doch selber mit dem positiven Einfluss der Angeltouristen für Küstenregion. 

Positive Effekte können neben finanziellen Effekten auch die Leistungen der Vereine mit ihrer Jugendarbeit sein, aber natürlich auch Fischhege und Gewässerpflege. 

Angeln ist eben mehr als reines Fische fangen, das sollte man m.E. eben auch als positives Gesamtpaket verkaufen.

Der Slogan "Wir gehen einfach nur Angeln, weil es Spaß macht, also lasst uns halt" dürfte ggf. auch nicht immer zum Ziel führen.


----------



## Laichzeit (10. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



> Die Schüler erfahren unter fachkundiger Anleitung, wie das Leben im und am Wasser funktioniert. Sie lernen einige Fischarten, Kleintiere und Pflanzen mit Namen kennen und gewinnen spielerisch erste Einblicke in die vielfältigen Zusammenhänge dieses Ökosystems. Durch eigenes Erkunden fällt es den Schülern leichter die ökologischen Zusammenhänge in der Natur zu begreifen *und sich für deren Schutz zu engagieren.*


https://lfvbayern.de/verband/fischer-machen-schule

Da ist es also, das Naturschutzgeschwurbel. Ziemliche Mücke.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Warum leuchtet bei dir bei "positive Effekte" immer reflexartig Naturschutz auf?



Das ist echt ein Reflex!  Weil ich es einfach leid bin, dass Angler die Verbände finanzieren und das Geld immer weniger für Maßnahmen/ Aktivitäten. Gewässerpflge und Hege ist auch nicht Aufgabe der Angler, sondern der Bewirtschafter. Angler sind dafür doch gar nicht ausgebildet .



fishhawk schrieb:


> Ihr argumentiert doch selber mit dem positiven Einfluss der Angeltouristen für Küstenregion.
> 
> Positive Effekte können neben finanziellen Effekten auch die Leistungen  der Vereine mit ihrer Jugendarbeit sein, aber natürlich auch Fischhege  und Gewässerpflege.
> 
> ...



Natürlich argumentieren wir mit der wirtschaftlichen Bedeutung für die strukturschwachen Regionen. Womit auch sonst (neben der touristischen Bedeutung, der Tradition und dem maritimen Erbe)? Jugendarbeit in Verbindung mit Angeln ist ein sehr wichtiger Punkt- ohne Nachwuchs stirbt das Angeln. Aber Jugend und Naturschutz? Der NABU hat auch Jugendgruppen...

Angeln ist FISCHE fangen und ich bin Angler!

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angeln_(Fischfang)


----------



## Wegberger (10. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Hallo,

ich wollte ja nicht mehr schreiben aber mir platzt gerade die Hutschnur.

Ich bleibe nochmal beim Fussballvergleich:

Welche Fussballverein würde seine Werbung und Öffentlichkeitarbeit dem Platzwart übergeben und die Rasenanlage, Rasenpflege und die Anzahl der Mirkroorganismen in den Vordergrund stellen ... wohlgemerkt für die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit eines Fussballvereines.

Nein ... die ÖA der Verbände und Vereine sind in einem jahrelangen Rückzugskampf (wenn es sie , die ÖA überhaupt gab) - warum weil unser Hobby durch eigene Funktionäre stigmatsiert wurde und in keinsterweise bis heute an einer aktiven positiven Meinungbildung in der Bevölkerung gearbeitet wurde.

Mein Hobby ist jedenfalls Angeln ... nur zur Erläuterung.

Aber durch die Unfähigkeit der Verbände, werden dann sozioligische Gutachten mit der desaströsen Wahrnehmung der Bevölkerung zum Argument der Verschärfung genutzt.

Und das Naturschutz wichtig ist - ja - einen guten Platz brauche ich auch zum Fussballspielen. Aber ich bleibe Fußballer und will gegen den Ball treten ... und hier sind die Verbände und Vereine halt den Weg der Rasenpflege gegangen.

Um das Bild abzuschliessen  .... wird es in einigen Jahren tolle Fussballplätze geben, wo große Schilder stehen -> Picknicken erlaubt -Ballspiele verboten.

Das Bild des Naturschützer ist in unserer Gesellschaft, ist das eines Asketen ... lasse die Natur alleine ohne Menschen ... vielleicht darfst du noch beobachten aber nicht mehr. 

Das haben Nabu, BUND und Petra geschafft ... weil ihnen das Feld überlassen wurde.


----------



## Ossipeter (10. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wollte ja nicht mehr schreiben aber mir platzt gerade die Hutschnur.
> 
> ...


Deutlich und wahr! Weckt aber den DAFV nicht mehr auf:r


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> https://lfvbayern.de/verband/fischer-machen-schule
> 
> Da ist es also, das Naturschutzgeschwurbel. Ziemliche Mücke.



Wir müssen das ja auch einmal von einer anderen Seite sehen. Ich bin kein Pädagoge, jedoch Vater zweier schulpflichtiger Kinder. Somit hoffe ich, dass die Entscheidung im Interesse der Schüler und nach Qualität des Unterrichtes getroffen wurde.

Das vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen, scheint aber aus der Ferne für die Qualität der Arbeit zu sprechen bzw. besser als die der anderen Anbieter zu sein.


----------



## Georg Baumann (10. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Das ist ein schönes Bild. Aber vom einen Extrem muss man ja nicht gleich ins andere fallen. Ohne Rasenpflege ist auch mit Fußball nix. Und so ist es auch mit dem Angeln. Intakte Gewässer sind nun mal die Grundlage unserer Leidenschaft. Und selbstverständlich fühle ich mich als Angler/Bürger oder was auch immer dafür verantwortlich. Nur weil einige Akteure den Begriff überstrapazieren und darüber den Kern der Sache - das Angeln - vergessen, ist es doch nicht gleich komplett zu verdammen. Das hieße, das Kind mit dem Bade auszuschütten. 

So, und jetzt gehe ich ins Bett. Ich hoffe, ich träume von packenden Drills und dicken Fischen :q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> So, und jetzt gehe ich ins Bett. Ich hoffe, ich träume von packenden Drills und dicken Fischen :q



Nicht von Hege und Pflege? :vik:

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Wegberger (10. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Hallo Georg,

bitte höre auf mit deiner Weichspülerart. Das Thema ist zu ernst für DAFV Gucci Gucci.



> Ohne Rasenpflege ist auch mit Fußball nix.


Unsere Eltern und Großeltern haben in Kloaken an Wasserqualität geangelt.



> Intakte Gewässer sind nun mal die Grundlage unserer Leidenschaft.


 Deine vielleicht...aber das ist ein Selbstläufer, denn ich als Angler kann nur periphär  Industrien beinflussen . Wir haben die Gewässer nicht versaut. Aber wir wollen Verbesserungen um jeden Preis als Naturschützer aufs Revers heben - und wenn wir befürworten uns selber auszusperren -> Baglimit.



> Und selbstverständlich fühle ich mich als Angler/Bürger oder was auch immer dafür verantwortlich.


Selbstverständlich finde ich das als Angler wichtig ... aber bin ich für Bayer / für Häcksler-Wasserwerke verantwortlich ? Was soll das Bürger ...gibt Angler die keine Bürger sind ? Ich bin als Angler verantwortlich mich korrekt zu benehmen.



> Nur weil einige Akteure den Begriff überstrapazieren und darüber den  Kern der Sache - das Angeln - vergessen, ist es doch nicht gleich  komplett zu verdammen.


Einige Akteure ... Weichspüler .... das sind unsere Vertreter unsere LV`s unser BV .... die in der Satzung stehen haben - das dies bis zum kleinsten Angler durchgetacktet sein muss.

Ich hoffe, dass du was anders träumst... oder schliest den politischen Teil .... ihr bezieht ja nur Stellung wenn passt. Leider.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Nur weil einige Akteure den Begriff überstrapazieren und darüber den Kern der Sache - das Angeln - vergessen, ist es doch nicht gleich komplett zu verdammen.




Die vergessen das übrigens nicht, sondern das ist deren Prioritätenliste alleine gemäß der Satzung. Die machen alles richtig- kassieren die Kohle der Angler und hauen die für Naturschutz raus und der Angler guckt in die Röhre. Eigentlich ein geiles Prinzip, weil durch die Gewässermonopole kaum Gefahr droht. Schon ein Schneeballsystem...

Nein Georg, die Realität sieht so aus, das die für uns Angler wenn überhaupt nur das notwendigste machen und wenn es anders nicht geht, aber ihren Ruhm holen sie sich über den Naturschutz. Die haben sich in den letzten Jahrzehnten einfach in die falsche Richtung entwickelt und das ist anscheinend nicht mehr aufzuhalten. Befürworter dieser Bewirtschafter- und Schützergruppen im DAFV gibt es ja noch gut 500.000 Angler, also gut ein zehntel der Angler in D, aber zum Glück ist die Tendenz abnehmend. Heißt, dass diese Ausrichtung hin zum Naturschutz am durchschnittlichen Angler vorbeigeht und diese Arbeit nicht zwingend von der Masse mitgetragen wird.


----------



## Leech (10. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Georg,
> 
> bitte höre auf mit deiner Weichspülerart. Das Thema ist zu ernst für DAFV Gucci Gucci.
> 
> ...



Manchmal fühle ich mich ziemlich blöd dabei, irgendwo zwischen den Lagern zu sitzen...aber naja. eigene Meinung und so. #c


----------



## Wegberger (10. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Hallo Leech,



> Manchmal fühle ich mich ziemlich blöd dabei, irgendwo zwischen den Lagern zu sitzen...aber naja. eigene Meinung und so.


#h Nein toll , du hast eine eigene Meinung ! Und wir können gerne über Meinungen streiten und anderen Luft lassen und andere Meinungen zählen lassen. Aber andere ... |rolleyes

Stein auf Stein wurden Drosse`s Manifeste weiter aufgebaut und bei vielen ist der flüssiges Beton verhärtet ... und .....

Ich antworte dir die Tage auf deinen Beitrag per PN ...  es geht nicht darum den Naturschutz als Worthülse zu verdammen ... nur Naturschutz bedeutet in unserer sozioligischen und DAFV Logik den Weg des Ausschlusses des Anglers zu begleiten und damit zu fördern.

Wer als Angler sein Hobby über Froschlaich zählen bewerben will, der spielt für mich in einer anderen Liga. Wer als Angler sagt, ich angeln weil ich es schön finde und ich achte und schütze selbstverständlich die Natur, weil sie meine Resourse bildet - das passt für mich.

Georg hat Recht .... rein von den Bustaben sind wir nicht weit auseinader: 

Wir sagen "Angel first" im Einklang mit der Natur

anderen sagen

"Natur first" ohne Angler im Konflickfall (wenn es ein Alibi-Sündenbock geben muss)

Und jetzt frage dich , in welche Logik unser Hobby überleben wird.


----------



## MS aus G (11. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

https://hessenfischer.net/

Ich komme ja nun aus Hessen. 

Seht Ihr da irgend etwas über das "Angeln"??? 

Ich nicht! Und das soll ein Anglerverband sein???

Das ist natürlich nur, ein Beispiel! 

Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



MS aus G schrieb:


> https://hessenfischer.net/
> 
> Ich komme ja nun aus Hessen.
> 
> ...



Genau an diesem Beispiel kann man meine Argumentation ablesen. Es spricht doch nichts gegen Veröffentlichungen zum Naturschutz, aber sollten nicht Meldungen über Angler und das Angeln bei einem ANGELVerein/ Verband an erster Stelle stehen? 

Ich suche als am Angeln interessierter Neuling in meinem Bundesland oder vor Ort Infos zum Angeln und finde nichts, außer Kormoran,Wasserkraft und Edelkrebse.

Das ist doch einfach der Punkt der mich und auch andere hier stört. Deshalb sind wir noch lange nicht pauschal gegen Naturschutz, sondern wir kritisieren lediglich die mangelnde ÖA für das Angeln.

Bei manchen Seiten kannst Du "XY- Angelverband" gegen NABU oder BUND im Browser austauschen und es würde niemanden auffallen. Sorry, das deckt sich nicht mit meinen Vorstellungen über die ÖA von "Anglern für Angler"! Da sitzt dann auch das Übel- nicht von "Anglern für Angler", sondern von "Verbänden für ???". Das findet man in den Satzungen und Aufgaben. Da fehlen dann die Angler auch schon einmal...


----------



## Leech (11. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Genau an diesem Beispiel kann man meine Argumentation ablesen. Es spricht doch nichts gegen Veröffentlichungen zum Naturschutz, aber sollten nicht Meldungen über Angler und das Angeln bei einem ANGELVerein/ Verband an erster Stelle stehen?
> 
> Ich suche als am Angeln interessierter Neuling in meinem Bundesland oder vor Ort Infos zum Angeln und finde nichts, außer Kormoran,Wasserkraft und Edelkrebse.
> 
> ...



Ja. Da gebe ich euch Recht. Wenn ich das vergleiche mit den Veröffentlichungen des AV in Niedersachsen - da steht zwar auch Einiges zum Thema Naturschutz - allerdings fast immer liest sich das Ganze deutlich kritischer und nicht nach einem "eben einfach mal so durchwinken".

http://av-nds.de/aktuelles.html


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Wer als Angler sein Hobby über Froschlaich zählen bewerben will, der spielt für mich in einer anderen Liga. Wer als Angler sagt, ich angeln weil ich es schön finde und ich achte und schütze selbstverständlich die Natur, weil sie meine Resourse bildet - das passt für mich.



So sehe ich das auch. Ich frage mich seit Tagen, ob ich meine Kinder hätte durch Krebse fangen und Froschlaich zählen für das Angeln begeistern können- oder ob es nicht wirklich das Erlebnis ANGELN und FISCHE FANGEN war.

Zappelnde Pose, Drill und den Fang begutachten und versorgen- und manche Fänge später sogar gemeinsam zubereitet und gegessen. Darf ich jetzt noch erwähnen, dass ich meine Kinder für "C&R" sensibilisiere? |rolleyes


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Aber was wollen wir auch noch erwarten, wenn Hauptakteure der Angler ein Doppelleben führen!

http://www.tierschutzstiftung.de/site/vorstand.php

Und mit diesen Organisationen "Hand in Hand" arbeiten...

http://www.tierschutzstiftung.de/site/erwvorstand.php

Macht doch echt Hoffnung für unser Hobby, oder?

Den müsste man in meinen Augen dafür heute noch seines Posten "für Angler" entheben! Der wollte Präsi im DAFV werden- wie ich immer befürchtet habe, werden wir von den Schützern unterwandert, unser Hobby wird auf diesem Weg abgeschafft und ein paar "Angler" applaudieren noch und finden das toll. Wird das dann kritisiert, ist man der Doofe. #q

Ja, und bemängelt man fehlende ÖA für Angler, ist man gegen Naturschutz! 

Schönen Tag Euch, für mich als Angler ist der Tag gegessen...


----------



## Grünknochen (11. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Lars,
  nennen wir es Froschlaich. Genau so bin ich als Knirps zum Angeln gekommen. Und genau so haben meine Kinder Spaß an der Angelei gefunden. Du siehst, viele Wege führen nach Rom. Wobei es mir im Grunde zweitrangig war, ob meine Kids beobachten, fotografieren, angeln, die Welt der Pflanzen erkunden oder sich einfach nur im Grünen entspannen. Ihr Interesse und ihr Herz zu öffnen für alles, was wir als Natur bezeichnen, war mein Wunsch, indem ich sie teilhaben lies an dem, was mir wichtig und bedeutsam ist. Mir war zentral, dass sie begreifen, dass wir Bestandteil eines Systems, und nicht Herrscher über ein System sind. Mein Sohn ist inzwischen 38 Jahre, kennt jede Pflanze, jede Vogelstimme, entdeckt mit seinen Adleraugen jedes noch so winzige Lebewesen, beobachtet, fotografiert und ... angelt. Die Dinge gehören zusammen und deshalb ist es für mich absurd, eine Diskussion darüber zu führen, was an erster Stelle stehen muss und was nicht. Wenig wunderlich also, dass ich das, was Toni macht, großartig finde. Wie bereits mehrfach gesagt: Es geht beim Thema Naturschutz in Wirklichkeit um Deutungshoheit. Es wäre ein geradezu fataler Fehler, wenn Angler nur über Rute, Rolle und Montagen reden würden. Sie überlassen dieses Feld kampflos denjenigen, die vom Schreibtisch aus Naturschutz als Verbotsnaturschutz interpretieren. Sie ergeben sich sogar in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung denjenigen, die als militante Grasfresser von sog. Tierrechten schwadronieren und sich berufen fühlen, diese ''Rechte'' mit allen Mitteln gegen jeden und alles durchzusetzen.

Nur Fische aus dem Wasser zu ziehen, reicht mir nicht. Für mich ist das Angeln ein Gesamterlebnis. Und so kann es sein, dass ich am Wasser das Angeln einstelle, wenn ich um mich herum Dinge wahrnehme, die mich mehr interessieren als die auf der Wasseroberfläche tanzende Pose. Und es ist so, dass ich absolut keinen Bock darauf habe, mich mit X anderen Anglern an ein künstliches Gewässer zu stellen, mag es noch so gut besetzt sein mit beißfreudigen Fischen aus dem salmoniden Bereich. Wenn also Angler sich für Renaturierung von Gewässern engagieren, sich schulisch einbringen etc. und dies öffentlich kommunizieren ( Öffentlichkeitsarbeit), sprechen sie mir nicht nur aus der Seele. Sie leisten einen hervorragenden Beitrag dafür, was Angeln ist, nämlich weitaus mehr, als nur geschuppte Flossenträger aus dem Wasser zu ziehen.
 Nur am Rande: Ich sensibilisiere nicht für C&R, sondern für C&D...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Mag sein, aber benötige ich für das dann auch noch eine Angel? Alle Punkte aus Deiner Aufzählung erleben auch Nichtangler...

Also sollten wir hier differenzieren! Angler und Fische fangen und nebenbei "Naturbeobachter". Denn wenn Du an ein Gewässer gehst, eine Angel dabei hast, bist Du an erster Stelle ein Angler und geniesst nebenbei die Natur. Geht mir genauso! Aber jetzt schau Dir die Reihenfolge an- Angel dabei, dabei dann Natur beobachten. Ohne Angel die Natur beobachten = kein Angler (oder Angler a.D.).

Du verstehst was ich meine? Um die Natur zu beobachten, benötige ich weder eine Angeln, noch einen Anglerverband oder Verein, sondern nur eine intakte Natur und zwei möglichst gesunde Augen und Ohren. Fertig, aus die Maus!

Es ist lediglich ein schöner Nebeneffekt, den wir beim Angeln haben und das Gesamtbild abrundet und unser Hobby noch schöner macht. Aber Angler wollen Fische fangen- oder warum nutzen wir Köder und Angelhaken?


----------



## kati48268 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Leech schrieb:


> Veröffentlichungen des AV in Niedersachsen


Ein schönes Beispiel von denen, wie man Naturschutzprojekte im Sinne von Anglern betreibt:
Die hypen zur Zeit ja sehr stark ihr Baggerseeprojekt.
Da steht auch fett 'Naturschutz' drauf, lässt sich auch wunderbar als solches verkaufen.
Dahinter steht aber, dass man so Fischbestände massiv fördern kann, die dann auch beangelt werden und eben _nicht_ irgendwelche Einschränkungen der Angler durch Naturschutzengagement, was regelmässig beim kleinen NDS-Verband Weser-Ems der Fall ist, sobald die eine Schüppe in die Hand nehmen.


----------



## gründler (11. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ein schönes Beispiel von denen, wie man Naturschutzprojekte im Sinne von Anglern betreibt:
> Die hypen zur Zeit ja sehr stark ihr Baggerseeprojekt.
> Da steht auch fett 'Naturschutz' drauf, lässt sich auch wunderbar als solches verkaufen.
> Dahinter steht aber, dass man so Fischbestände massiv fördern kann, die dann auch beangelt werden und eben _nicht_ irgendwelche Einschränkungen der Angler durch Naturschutzengagement, was regelmässig beim kleinen NDS-Verband Weser-Ems der Fall ist, sobald die eine Schüppe in die Hand nehmen.



Man muss dazu sagen das wir ausschließlich Seen ausgewählt haben die im Eigentum stehen,aus verschiedenen gründen die ich jetzt nicht tiefer beleuchten möchte.

#h


----------



## Georg Baumann (11. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Worüber diskutieren wir denn eigentlich? Wenn ich die ganzen Postings lese, finde ich kaum jemanden (eigentlich keinen), der sagt, dass ihm Naturschutz am A ... vorbei geht. Es wird aber immer wieder - völlig zu Recht - kritisiert, dass Verbände die Prioritäten falsch setzen und fast nur über Naturschutz reden und das Angeln vergessen. Und da sind wir doch zusammen, oder nicht? Naturschutz ist für uns eben kein Selbstzweck, sondern wir schützen, um zu nutzen. Eben, weil wir angeln wollen. Wenn wir als Angler z. B. Ufer renaturieren, tun wir dies, weil wir die Laichmöglichkeiten u. a. für Hecht, etc. verbessern möchten. Dass davon auch Lurche & Co provitieren,  ist ein positiver Nebeneffekt. Ich fände es sehr, sehr kurzsichtig, das Feld komplett P€TA, Nabu und Konsorten zu überlassen.


----------



## Leech (11. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ein schönes Beispiel von denen, wie man Naturschutzprojekte im Sinne von Anglern betreibt:
> Die hypen zur Zeit ja sehr stark ihr Baggerseeprojekt.
> Da steht auch fett 'Naturschutz' drauf, lässt sich auch wunderbar als solches verkaufen.
> Dahinter steht aber, dass man so Fischbestände massiv fördern kann, die dann auch beangelt werden und eben _nicht_ irgendwelche Einschränkungen der Angler durch Naturschutzengagement, was regelmässig beim kleinen NDS-Verband Weser-Ems der Fall ist, sobald die eine Schüppe in die Hand nehmen.



Was ich auch politisch aus Richtung Weser-Ems gehört habe, hat mir persönlich auch Kopfschmerzen bereitet.

Und bezüglich der Sache sage ich ja auch immer wieder, dass der Verband hier die Dinge für sich zu nutzen weiß.
Entweder verpackt man gleich Kritik mit, oder greift durch das Projekt durch für allgemeine Förderung der Thematik.


----------



## Grünknochen (11. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber benötige ich für das dann auch noch eine Angel? Alle Punkte aus Deiner Aufzählung erleben auch Nichtangler...
> 
> Also sollten wir hier differenzieren! Angler und Fische fangen und nebenbei "Naturbeobachter". Denn wenn Du an ein Gewässer gehst, eine Angel dabei hast, bist Du an erster Stelle ein Angler und geniesst nebenbei die Natur. Geht mir genauso! Aber jetzt schau Dir die Reihenfolge an- Angel dabei, dabei dann Natur beobachten. Ohne Angel die Natur beobachten = kein Angler (oder Angler a.D.).
> 
> ...




Nein, ich verstehe es wirklich nicht. Es ist kein Nebeneffekt. Und es rundet auch kein Gesamtbild ab. Es gehört dazu. 

Um das abzuschließen: Ich akzeptiere es natürlich, dass Du die Dinge so siehst, wie Du sie siehst. Aber: Es ist Deine Sichtweise. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Heisst: Es gibt ne Menge Leute mit Rute&Rolle, die das nicht so oder anders sehen. 

Ich finde, man sollte das respektieren, statt im Grunde sinnlose Diskussionen über die reine Lehre des Angelns zu führen. 



Kati,
in der Tat ist das Baggerseeprojekt absolut top. Wie Du weisst, bin ich damit durchaus etwas intensiver verbunden...


----------



## Wegberger (11. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Hallo Wolfgang,



> Zitat Wolfgang: das Feld komplett P€TA, Nabu und Konsorten zu überlassen.



Nur hier wird die Sache doch dann absurd, wenn ich deshalb als Anglervertretung mein eigentlich primäres Ziel verleugne oder sogar helfe es einzuschränken - nur mit der Begründung, wenn die Anderen da wären - würde es noch viel schlimmer werden.
Dann läuft doch etwas völlig verkehrt.

Das Ziel müsste doch sein deinen Slogan : *Naturschutz ist für uns eben kein Selbstzweck, sondern wir schützen, um zu nutzen *in den Vordergrund zu stellen und das aktiv gegen den Ausperr-Naturschutz zu propagieren.

Stattdessen überlässt man Bund, Nabu und Petra die öffentliche Meinung und schafft eben kein differenziertes Bild zum Naturschutz.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (11. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Worüber diskutieren wir denn eigentlich? Wenn ich die ganzen Postings lese, finde ich kaum jemanden (eigentlich keinen), der sagt, dass ihm Naturschutz am A ... vorbei geht. Es wird aber immer wieder - völlig zu Recht - kritisiert, dass Verbände die Prioritäten falsch setzen und fast nur über Naturschutz reden und das Angeln vergessen. Und da sind wir doch zusammen, oder nicht? Naturschutz ist für uns eben kein Selbstzweck, sondern wir schützen, um zu nutzen. Eben, weil wir angeln wollen. Wenn wir als Angler z. B. Ufer renaturieren, tun wir dies, weil wir die Laichmöglichkeiten u. a. für Hecht, etc. verbessern möchten. Dass davon auch Lurche & Co provitieren,  ist ein positiver Nebeneffekt. Ich fände es sehr, sehr kurzsichtig, das Feld komplett P€TA, Nabu und Konsorten zu überlassen.



Nein anders: Es ist nicht nur die falsche Gewichtung. Der DAFV knickt vor P€TA NABU usw. ein! 

Nun zur Natur: Hier hast du das Problem leider nicht erkannt. Der Angler hat überhaupt kein Interesse daran "selber" das Ufer zu renaturieren. Er hat ein Interesse daran zu angeln. Wer ein Interesse daran hat, dass Ufer zu renaturieren ist der Gewässerbewirtschafter. Hier kommen wir dann auch zum Kern des Problems. Die LVs und der DAFV sind nämlich nicht die Verbände der Angler. Sie maßen sich lediglich an, in deren Namen zu sprechen, ohne jedoch von den Anglern hierzu demokratisch oder sonst wie legitimiert zu sein! Legitimiert sind sie von den Vereinen. Die Vereine sind aber keine Angler, sondern Gewässerbewirtschafter. Wenn man das erst einmal erkannt hat, weiß man, warum die LVs handeln, wie sie handeln. Der DAFV ist aber auch damit nicht zu rechtfertigen, weil er schlicht gar nichts tut.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (11. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Ich finde, man sollte das respektieren, statt im Grunde sinnlose Diskussionen über die reine Lehre des Angelns zu führen.



Das ist richtig. Es gibt Auffassungen hierzu, soviel, wie es Angler gibt. Ich schließe auch nicht aus, dass viele Angler Naturschutz und Angeln zusammen denken. Es gibt aber mindestens genau so viele (ich vermute sogar deutlich mehr), die beides nicht zusammen denken und schon gar nicht aktiv Naturschutz betreiben wollen. Die erkenne ich bereits an der Struktur in unserem kleinen Verein. Die wenigsten sind bereit am Gewässer zu arbeiten. Wir haben ca. 5.000.000 Menschen in Deutschland, die mindestens einmal im Jahr Angeln, also grundsätzlich Angler sind. Warum haben wir aber nur ca. 1.000.000 die in Vereinen organisiert sind? Ich vermute, weil ein Großteil überhaupt kein Interesse an Naturschutz und Gewässerbewirtschaftung haben. Wer vertritt diese Gruppe. Die Verbände sind es ja offensichtlich nicht!


----------



## Grünknochen (11. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Nein anders: Es ist nicht nur die falsche Gewichtung. Der DAFV knickt vor P€TA NABU usw. ein!
> 
> Nun zur Natur: Hier hast du das Problem leider nicht erkannt. Der Angler hat überhaupt kein Interesse daran "selber" das Ufer zu renaturieren. Er hat ein Interesse daran zu angeln. Wer ein Interesse daran hat, dass Ufer zu renaturieren ist der Gewässerbewirtschafter. Hier kommen wir dann auch zum Kern des Problems. Die LVs und der DAFV sind nämlich nicht die Verbände der Angler. Sie maßen sich lediglich an, in deren Namen zu sprechen, ohne jedoch von den Anglern hierzu demokratisch oder sonst wie legitimiert zu sein! Legitimiert sind sie von den Vereinen. Die Vereine sind aber keine Angler, sondern Gewässerbewirtschafter. Wenn man das erst einmal erkannt hat, weiß man, warum die LVs handeln, wie sie handeln. Der DAFV ist aber auch damit nicht zu rechtfertigen, weil er schlicht gar nichts tut.




Typische Juristennummer. Der Angler hat kein Interesse an Renaturierung, weil er - so die §§ - selbst keine Hegeverpflichtung hat und nur das Recht besitzt, den Fischen mit der Handangel nachzustellen, um sie sich ggfs. anzueignen.
Leider muss ich Dich enttäuschen, mein Lieber. Ich habe ein Interesse genau daran. Ich will nicht nur angeln. Und wenn ich Mitglied in einem Verein bin, der als Pächter FAB ist, werde ich mich dafür verwenden, dass sich mein Verein exakt auch diesem Thema widmet. Zum Glück bin ich selbst FAB, so dass ich mich mit Sohnemann ums Ufer kümmern kann, ohne auf einen Vereinvorstand angewiesen zu sein. Erst buddeln, dann angeln. So die gemeinsame Sichtweise von Vaddi & Sohn...
Übrigens: Ein ''Nur Angler'' Verband ist für mich ohne Sinn... Auf die richtigen Schwerpunkte kommt es an. Siehe LAV Nds oder Bayern. Taktisch unklug zudem, da es ziemlich viel Sinn macht, in Beteiligungsverfahren als anerkannter Naturschutzverband mit am Tisch zu sitzen...


----------



## Laichzeit (11. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Wir haben ca. 5.000.000 Menschen in Deutschland, die mindestens einmal im Jahr Angeln, also grundsätzlich Angler sind. Warum haben wir aber nur ca. 1.000.000 die in Vereinen organisiert sind? Ich vermute, weil ein Großteil überhaupt kein Interesse an Naturschutz und Gewässerbewirtschaftung haben.



Das Interesse an Vereinen ist schon lange auf dem absteigendem Ast, vor Allem da einige Strukturen zu formell und altbacken sind. Der Verein ist für viele Angler das Mittel um ans Gewässer zu kommen, mehr nicht. Er bringt zwar eine Gemeinschaft und Geselligkeit mit, aber die kann man auch ohne Organisation als e.V. erreichen. Die Einstellung zur Natur und Naturschutz würde ich komplett anders einschätzen, für eine Vereinsmitgliedschaft eher nebensätzlich.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (11. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Typische Juristennummer. Der Angler hat kein Interesse an Renaturierung, weil er - so die §§ - selbst keine Hegeverpflichtung hat und nur das Recht besitzt, den Fischen mit der Handangel nachzustellen, um sie sich ggfs. anzueignen.
> Leider muss ich Dich enttäuschen, mein Lieber. Ich habe ein Interesse genau daran. Ich will nicht nur angeln. Und wenn ich Mitglied in einem Verein bin, der als Pächter FAB ist, werde ich mich dafür verwenden, dass sich mein Verein exakt auch diesem Thema widmet. Zum Glück bin ich selbst FAB, so dass ich mich mit Sohnemann ums Ufer kümmern kann, ohne auf einen Vereinvorstand angewiesen zu sein. Erst buddeln, dann angeln. So die gemeinsame Sichtweise von Vaddi & Sohn...
> Übrigens: Ein ''Nur Angler'' Verband ist für mich ohne Sinn... Auf die richtigen Schwerpunkte kommt es an. Siehe LAV Nds oder Bayern. Taktisch unklug zudem, da es ziemlich viel Sinn macht, in Beteiligungsverfahren als anerkannter Naturschutzverband mit am Tisch zu sitzen...



Du entseuchst mich gar nicht, denn auch ich denke Angeln und Naturschutz zusammen. Ich war aber auch über ein Jahrzehnt für unser Vereinsgewässer als Vorsitzender verantwortlich. Ich denke also eher wie ein Gewässerbewirtschafter. Gerade als Vereinsvorsitzender musste ich aber auch erleben, dass viele Angler den Verein verlassen haben, weil sie nur angeln wollten. Sie wollten mit dem Rest schlicht nichts am Hut haben. Sie wahre dafür auch bereit den doppelten Beitrag oder sogar noch mehr zu zahlen. Denn wenn man bei uns die Pflichtstunden nicht ableistet, kostet da mehr, als der Jahresbeitrag. 

Ich glaube, dass man beides sogar innerhalb eines Verbandes hinbekommen kann. Der DAFV und vor allem aber auch die unter Mitgliederschwund leidenden LV s und Angelvereine müssen aber lernen damit umzugehen, dass eben viele Angler nicht mehr bereit sind ihre spärliche Zeit auch noch im Teichschlamm oder beim Hecke schneiden zu verbringen. All die Angler werden durch die LVs kaum repräsentiert. Lieber begegnen die LVs dem Mitgliederschwund durch Fusion, als sich zu überlegen, mit welchem Produkt sie genau die verloren gegangen Angler wieder einfangen können. Dies ist ein Kernproblem unserer Verbände.


----------



## MarkusZ (11. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Also wenn ich mich nicht verlesen habe, geht es in dem Thread hier eigentlich um die Öffentlichtkeitsarbeit von *Angelvereinen* , nicht um Verbände, unorganisierte Angler oder Bewirtschafter.

Und wie wollte man denn eine Vertetung für unorganisierte Angler auch demokratisch legitimieren, wenn die Angler eben nicht organsiert sind. Das dürfte schon aus Datenschutzgründen schwierig werden, diese Angler überhaupt in größerer Zahl zu erreichen. Von Wahlen, Delegierten etc. ganz zu schweigen.

Ansonsten denke ich auch, dass man mit der Devise "Angeln ist mehr als nur Fische aus dem Gewässer zu fangen" weiter kommt, als mit "wir wollen nur in Ruhe Fische fangen und sonst gar nichts".

Aber da gehen halt die Ansichten auseinander.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (11. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mich nicht verlesen habe, geht es in dem Thread hier eigentlich um die Öffentlichtkeitsarbeit von *Angelvereinen* , nicht um Verbände, unorganisierte Angler oder Bewirtschafter.
> 
> Und wie wollte man denn eine Vertetung für unorganisierte Angler auch demokratisch legitimieren, wenn die Angler eben nicht organsiert sind. Das dürfte schon aus Datenschutzgründen schwierig werden, diese Angler überhaupt in größerer Zahl zu erreichen. Von Wahlen, Delegierten etc. ganz zu schweigen.
> 
> ...


Hier geht es darum, diese Angler wieder für die Vereine zu gewinnen. Dies geht aber nicht mit den alten Konzepten, in denen sich die einzelnen Vereine eifersüchtig an ihre Gewässer klammern. Sinnvoller wäre es, wenn alle Gewässer, die dem Fischereirecht unterliegen in einem Fond verbunden werden, wie dies früher in der DDR der Fall war. Die Gewässer sollten dann von Profis, dass heißt Fischwirten bewirtschaftete werden. Die Angler, die nur angeln wollen beschränken sich darauf. Die Angler, die auch aktiv Naturschutz betreiben wollen, tun dies ehrenamtlich. Die Vereine würden zu Zentren der Geselligkeit und nicht mehr zum Zentrum abgeleisteter Arbeitsstunden.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Hallo,

ich halte die immer wieder (auch bei anderen Themen) erwähnten 5 Millionen Angler in Deutschland als viel zu hoch gegriffen.
Deutschland hat 83 Millionen Einwohner. Der Einfachheit halber gehen wir mal von 80 Mio aus (3 Mio können nicht odern nicht mehr angeln)
Der Frauenanteil an der Bevölkerung ist zwar über 50 Prozent aber nehmen wir mal bei den Geschlechtern 50:50 an. Nach meinen Beobachtungen sind allenfalls 10 Prozent der angelnden Menschen Frauen. Bleiben also für die 40 Millionen Männer 4,5 Millionen Angler übrig. Das würde bedeuten, dass jeder neunte Mann ein Angler sein müsste und das glaube ich nie und nimmer. Ich schätze die Anzahl derer in Deutschland, die wirklich was mit dem Angeln zu tun haben allenfalls auf die Hälfte, also vielleicht 2,5 Millionen (bergab und mit Rückenwind).

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Kolja Kreder (11. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich halte die immer wieder (auch bei anderen Themen) erwähnten 5 Millionen Angler in Deutschland als viel zu hoch gegriffen.
> 
> ...



Ich halte mich da an das Allensbach Institut. Danach sind es 4,98 Millionen!

https://www.ifd-allensbach.de/fileadmin/AWA/AWA2017/Codebuchausschnitte/AWA2017_Codebuch_Sport.pdf


----------



## Dorschgreifer (11. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich halte die immer wieder (auch bei anderen Themen) erwähnten 5 Millionen Angler in Deutschland als viel zu hoch gegriffen.



Sind es auch nicht, ist ja selbst hier im AB veröffentlicht..., das ist nur eine Zahl, die immer herangezogen wird, um seine Meinung irgendwie zu stützen..., ist aber ein ganz dünnes Pflaster.

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/november-2010/zahlenspiele-vdsf-versus-anglerboard.html



> Arlinghaus dagegen splittet die Zahl in seiner Unterschung mitt einer anderen Erhebungsweise auf in:
> 3,365 Mio. aktive Angler (einmal mindestens im Jahr los gewesen) und 0,519 Mio. inaktiver , was dann ca. 3,8 Mio. Angler ergibt.


 
 Selbst das macht es nicht besser...

 Wir haben ca. 5 Mio. am Angeln Interessierte, das sind auch Zuschauer, oder Familienmitglieder, wo ein Angler in der Familie ist, oder auch jemand, der weiß, das es Angler gibt, oder mal eine Angel im Laden gesehen hat...

 Dann gibt es 3,365 Mio. Angler, die mindestens einmal im Jahr losgewesen sind....:vik: Ob in Deutschland, oder im Ausland..., das steht dabei auch noch einmal im Raum...

 Also regelmäßig Angeln tun davon wahrscheinlich auch nur die Hälfte..., wenn überhaupt.

 Für mich werden die Themen hier auch einfach zu sehr hochgepuscht..., und es gibt hier ja richtig viele "Angler", die das scheinbar den ganzen Tag nur virtuell im AB betreiben..., aber alles verteufeln, was nicht deren Meinung ist..., na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch..:m

 Ich sage immer, der Angler zerstört sein Bild in der Öffentlichkeit komplett selbst, weil ständig miteinander rumgestänkert wird, und jeder am anderen etwas zu kritisieren hat.

 Naja.... und über die Bösen Vereine und Verbände wollen wir mal gar nicht reden....

 Das ist an Peinlichkeit echt kaum zu überbieten, wie Angler sich gegenseitig zerfleischen... Und vor allen Dingen, was für eine verschwendete Energie..

 Wenn ich mir so vorstelle, dass hier alle Kritiker mal live auf die Straße gehen würden und mal selbst Werbung für das Angeln machen würden, mit all seinen Vorzügen, dann wäre etwas für unser Hobby gewonnen, So wie das hier aber läuft, hat unser Hobby schon alleine wegen Dauerselbstkritik verloren, wir begraben das Angeln einfach selbst.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (11. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Sind es auch nicht, ist ja selbst hier im AB veröffentlicht..., das ist nur eine Zahl, die immer herangezogen wird, um seine Meinung irgendwie zu stützen..., ist aber ein ganz dünnes Pflaster.



Wenn man Allensbach für unseriös hält. Ich halte dieses Institut aber für seriös. Insbesondere, weil sie hinsichtlich der Anglerschaft kein Interesse haben.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (11. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Wenn man Allensbach für unseriös hält. Ich halte dieses Institut aber für seriös. Insbesondere, weil sie hinsichtlich der Anglerschaft kein Interesse haben.



das die Zahl unseriöse ist, habe ich nicht geschrieben, ist genau so seriös wie jede andere statistische Ermittlung mit Hochrechnungen aus Teilbefragungen.

 Aber auch da:

 4,98 Mio Angeln ab und zu.... (also auch eventuell alle 10 Jahre einmal...)

 1,15 Mio Angeln regelmäßig...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (11. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> das die Zahl unseriöse ist, habe ich nicht geschrieben, ist genau so seriös wie jede andere statistische Ermittlung mit Hochrechnungen aus Teilbefragungen.
> 
> Aber auch da:
> 
> ...



Es geht um den Markt. Der Markt für die Vereine beträgt 5 Millionen. Das ist alleine entscheidend. Du redest hier den Markt runter, wie es die Verbände gerne tun. Die haben aber wenigstens einen Grund dafür. Die wollen nämlich ihren schwachen Organisationsgrad dadurch schönreden. Fakt ist, dass nach Allensbach fast 5 Millionen Angler durch Vereine und Verbände erreichbar währen.  Der DAFV erreicht aber lediglich 520.000 Angler! Für die Vereine bedeutet dies, dass sich sich ganz offenbar anders auf den Markt einrichten müssen. Bei Verbänden und Vereinen ist aber leider überhaupt kein marktwirtschaftliches Gedankengut vorhanden. Die Vereine meinen auch heute noch, dass ihre bloße Existenz dafür ausreicht neue Mitglieder zu bekommen und die Verbände denken nicht, wie ein Unternehmen, sondern wie eine Behörde. Daher streben sie nach gesetzlichen Regelungen, die ihnen die Angler und Vereine zwangsweise zuführt. Dies sieht man in BW daran, dass man mit der Politik ausküngelt, dass nur der Verband die Fischerprüfung abnehmen darf. Der LV W-L küngelt, dass er die Bundeswasserstraßen als Monopolist pachten kann, obwohl bei dem Umfang eine zumindest Deutschland weite Ausschreibung hätte erfolgen müssen. Statt all dieser Küngelei, sollten sich Vereine und Verbände lieber mal den Marktgegebenheiten anpassen!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir so vorstelle, dass hier alle Kritiker mal live auf die Straße gehen würden und mal selbst Werbung für das Angeln machen würden, mit all seinen Vorzügen, dann wäre etwas für unser Hobby gewonnen




https://youtu.be/zO_LrQEA-WE


----------



## Dorschgreifer (11. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> https://youtu.be/zO_LrQEA-WE



Ich weiß Lars...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (11. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich weiß Lars...



Genau das erwarte ich von den Landesverbänden und dem DAFV. Die tun (ihre Pflicht) aber nicht!


----------



## smithie (11. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Sinnvoller wäre es, wenn alle Gewässer, die dem Fischereirecht unterliegen in einem Fond verbunden werden, wie dies früher in der DDR der Fall war.


Das sehe ich anders, da dabei die Gefahr besteht, dass es eine Fondverwaltung à la bestehende Verbände gibt.




Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Die Vereine würden zu Zentren der Geselligkeit und nicht mehr zum Zentrum abgeleisteter Arbeitsstunden.


Ist jetzt nur meine Beobachtung: aber dieser Part der Vereinsmeierei nimmt immer weiter ab.


Sieht man ja auch an den Arbeitsstunden.
Selbst potentiell zu sparende 80 € bringen immer nur die gleichen zu den Arbeitsdiensten, der Rest bezahlt und geht nur angeln.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (11. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



smithie schrieb:


> Sieht man ja auch an den Arbeitsstunden.
> Selbst potentiell zu sparende 80 € bringen immer nur die gleichen zu den Arbeitsdiensten, der Rest bezahlt und geht nur angeln.



Ja, dies nimmt ab, weil sich die Menschen immer mehr individualisieren. Dies bedeutet aber auch, dass wenn wir nicht nach anderen Lösungen suchen, viele Vereine bald nicht mehr über ausreichend aktive Mitglieder verfügen, um ihr Gewässer noch angemessen zu bewirtschaften. Daher müssen wir Raum für kleine gesellige Angelgruppen bieten, die nicht als Verein organisiert sind, jedoch gemeinsam angeln. Einer immer größeren Anzahl an Bürgern ist die dauerhafte Bindung an einen Verein ein Graus. Sie verbinden sich lieber über soziale Netzwerke und wollen keine Verpflichtung eingehen. Genau hierauf muss man reagieren.


----------



## willmalwassagen (11. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Wer ein Interesse daran hat, dass Ufer zu renaturieren ist der Gewässerbewirtschafter.
> 
> 
> Kolja Kreder schrieb:
> ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mich nicht verlesen habe, geht es in dem Thread hier eigentlich um die Öffentlichtkeitsarbeit von *Angelvereinen* , nicht um Verbände, unorganisierte Angler oder Bewirtschafter.



*So sollte es gewesen sein, und es wäre gut gewesen.*

Aber so ist es eben im AB, solange es die ewig gestrigen gibt, das sind alleinig die, die jehnseits jeder guten Idee jeden Thread mit Verbandskritik zerschießen und dabei sich nicht scheuen aktive Mitangler zu diffamieren, wird sich ein  wertvoller Gedankenaustausch zwischen Anglern nicht geben.
Erbärmlich, was da abgeht ...
und jetzt darf wieder jemanden der Kragen platzen ... mag er ... mir platz er nicht, denn ich brauche diese Körpergegend um den Kopf über die hier im Thread geäußerte Erbärmlichkeit zu schütteln.

Vll. könnte ein MOD die Verbandskritik herauslöschen ...
mögen die Verbandskritiker einen Thread Versagen bei der Öffentlichgkeitsarbeit der Verbände eröffnen und ihre Beiträge dahin verschieben.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (11. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Herauslöschen werden wir nicht. Der ganze Thread hat ja eine Entwicklung hinter sich und zeigt an sich sehr gut, wie schwer das eigentliche Thema ist. Hier muss man eben klar trennen. 
Für mich war die Diskussion hier recht wertvoll und hat wieder mal Erkenntnisse gebracht.
Vielleicht ist jetzt aber ein guter Zeitpunkt, um wieder über die eigentliche ÖA von Angelvereinen zu diskutieren und die Verbandskritik etwas hinten anzustellen (zumindest hier in diesem Thread!)


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

So setzt man thematische Grabsteine.

Aber nur rein theoretisch,
denn nun werden sicherlich die Besseraktivisten ihre Erfahrung und erprobten Ideen für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Vereinen berichten.
Und sich dabei gegenseitig natürlich nicht diffamieren,
sondern outen, dass sie reif sind als Angler und selbstbewußt als Vereine, eigenständig Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zu machen für sich, ihre Vereine, der Anglerschaft unabhängig von irrigen Verbänden.

Ich freue mich schon auf den  Beispielpool, den ja @Georg schon vor langer Zeit hier angeregt hat.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Vll. könnte ein MOD die Verbandskritik herauslöschen ...
> mögen die Verbandskritiker einen Thread Versagen bei der Öffentlichgkeitsarbeit der Verbände eröffnen und ihre Beiträge dahin verschieben.



Das wäre Dein Traum, oder? Ich mal mir die Welt, wie sie mir gefällt! Jetzt muss ich meinen Kopf schütteln, jedoch aufpassen, dass das nicht zu einem Bandscheibenvorfall führt!

Seit 17.03 gibt es die Möglichkeit, positive Beispiele für ÖA von Vereinen aufzuzeigen- wie viele Beispiele finden wir hier? 1, 2 oder 3? 

Das ist die Realität! Jetzt ist genau das der Punkt unserer Kritik und die soll Deiner Meinung nach also gelöscht werden? 

Ohne Kritik wäre dieser Thread seit 17.03 vermutlich das Startposting, "Fischer machen Schule" und die Glücksfischer.

Realität halt- oder Angler sind in Deutschland verloren. Wollen wir jetzt noch die Beiträge abziehen, die sich nicht mit dem Angeln sondern mit dem Naturschutz beschäftigen?


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das wäre Dein Traum, oder? Ich mal mir die Welt, wie sie mir gefällt! Jetzt muss ich meinen Kopf schütteln, jedoch aufpassen, dass das nicht zu einem Bandscheibenvorfall führt!
> 
> Seit 17.03 gibt es die Möglichkeit, positive Beispiele für ÖA von Vereinen aufzuzeigen- wie viele Beispiele finden wir hier? 1, 2 oder 3?
> 
> ...



[Edit Mod - Beleidigung]

Mein Traum ist hier, dass im Thema über Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Vereinen geredet wird ... Sammlung "best praktice".

Verbandsschelte kann ein anderer Thread sein.

Hier sollte der Platz sein, Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Vereinen für Vereine darzustellen, um gegnseitig sich zu befruchten.

[Edit Mod - Beleidigung]

Ich kenne einige hier, die sehr gute Arbeit diesbezüglich leisten, Zustimmung habe ich viele hier bekommen, sind inzwischen im regen konstriktiven Ausstauch (Danke dafür, super!) , aber alles privat eben nun, außerhalb des öffentlichen Teils des ABs.
Auch ich werde hier nichts mehr an Beispielen bringen, solange das Wort Natur oder auch die Tatsache, dass das Unterrichtsmaterial vom Landesverband Bayern gesponsert ist (was uns Anglern absolut egal ist, wer es herausbringt, solange es nicht NABU, BUND, PETrA ist) und dieses dann statt dem offiziellen Arbeitsheft des Schulbuchverlages im Unterricht verwendet werden, 
Hirn und Verstand und Anstand von Besseraktivisten aussetzen lassen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Ich denke Du solltest langsam mal Deinen Ton überdenken!


----------



## kati48268 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Aber so ist es eben im AB, solange es die ewig gestrigen gibt, das sind alleinig die, die jehnseits jeder guten Idee jeden Thread mit Verbandskritik zerschießen ...



Und dann hat das Thema auch noch einer der ewig Gestrigen & Verbandskritiker eröffnet... pfuipfuipfui! |rolleyes

Ein Verband ist letztendlich auch nur ein Verein.
Einer, der ÖA auch noch explizit auf dem Auftragszettel hat.
Vieles im Bereich ÖA gilt auch für beide Organisationsformen gleichzeitig.
Ich denke, jeder Leser kann da durchaus selbst differenzieren.
Somit ist es völlig ok, wenn in diesem Thread ÖA von Vereinen und Verbänden betrachtet wird, 
sowohl positive wie negative Beispiele gebracht & diskutiert werden.

OT sind hier ganz andere Dinge, die gerade du, Toni, auffällig kräftig bedienst. Warum auch immer.


----------



## Ossipeter (11. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

so wird das nix!! Zusammen und nicht gegeneinander!


----------



## kati48268 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Auch wenn es "nur" ein Verband ist, lobe ich doch mal diese PM hier.
Und das auch noch von einem Verband, der sonst nicht gerade als der Anglerfreundlichste auffällt.

Was jetzt noch dazu gehört ist natürlich, dass eine solche PM kräftig in die allgemeine Presse gedrückt wird + dass man bei Feedback nachsetzt.
Das ist auch etwas, was ich oft vermisse; auf einer Angler-HP haben Meldungen natürlich kaum Reichweite. Der Aufbau & die (persönliche) Pflege eines Verteilers ist mindestens genauso viel wert wie die Qualität eines Artikels selbst.

https://www.lav-mv.de/mitteilungen.php?pp=1&id=555


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Auch wenn es "nur" ein Verband ist, lobe ich doch mal diese PM hier.
> Und das auch noch von einem Verband, der sonst nicht gerade als der Anglerfreundlichste auffällt.
> 
> Was jetzt noch dazu gehört ist natürlich, dass eine solche PM kräftig in die allgemeine Presse gedrückt wird + dass man bei Feedback nachsetzt.
> ...



Wir haben über dieses Thema letzte Woche beim "Runden Tisch" in Warnemünde gesprochen. Ich freue mich insbesondere darüber, dass der Satz "*Die Angler der Bundesrepublik gehören zu den am besten ausgebildeten der Welt."* aus meiner Argumentation vom Freitag übernommen wurde. Natürlich ist das nicht "mein Satz", jedoch habe ich in diesem Zusammenhang explizit darauf hingewiesen.

Wenn jemand waidgerecht mit Fischen ungehen kann, dann sicherlich ausgebildete Angler und so darf man uns nicht pauschal Tierquälerei unterstellen.

In unserer Meldung zum "Runden Tisch" hatten wir ja bereits darauf hingewiesen, dass PETA ein Thema war und wir alle einer Meinung waren. Zitat:_ Auch über PETA wurde diskutiert und alle Beteiligten waren einer Meinung, dass die Vorgehensweise nicht geduldet werden kann. _

Danke an den LAV- MV für die schnelle Umsetzung! Jetzt noch in die Presse und ab dafür #6


----------



## Kolja Kreder (11. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

@Toni: Die Palette dessen, was ein Verein an ÖA machen kann ist ja eigentlich schon vollständig genannt. Alles steht und fällt aber mit der Motivation der Beteiligten. Weil wir im RhFV kein Material, wie ihr Bayern haben, habe ich mir den Klassensatz "Fischer machen Schule" kurzerhand über Bekannte beschaffen lassen. Das Material erklärt wunderbar die Gewässerbiologie und war echt super. Aber auch aus diesem Bio-Material kann man wieder Bezüge zum Angeln finden. Also habe ich den Kindern zu allen Saprobien erzählt, was ein Fliegenfischer daraus schließen kann. Flux noch ein paar Fliegen und Nymphen dazu und schon waren wir wieder beim Angeln, wenn auch theoretisch. 

Es kommt halt immer darauf an, was man daraus macht. Das gilt dann auch für die Nachbereitung. Eine Aktion in der Schule muss PR mäßig medial aufgearbeitet werden. Da braucht man Leute, die Artikel schreiben. In den letzten 15 Jahren ist es unserem verein auch zwei mal gelungen, dass der WDR mit einem Filmteam vorbeikam und etwas in Dritten Fernsehen ausstrahlte. Das sind alles bekannte Wege. Du musst aber auch immer Leute finden, die ihre Zeit dafür opfern und etwas auf die Beine stellen. An letzterem scheitert es meist.


----------



## smithie (11. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Ich probiere es mal anders herum: hat der/die Vereine, in denen ihr Mitglied seid, einen Pressewart?

Ich fange mal an: nein, der 130 Mitglieder +40 Jugendliche starke Verein macht ÖA rein über den Vorstand/die Vorstandschaft ohne expliziten Pressewart.

Tatsächlich ist es dann auch so, dass außer Ankündigungen Königsfischen, JHV, oä und den Berichten dazu, eigentlich nichts an die Presse dringt.


----------



## gründler (11. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



smithie schrieb:


> Ich probiere es mal anders herum: hat der/die Vereine, in denen ihr Mitglied seid, einen Pressewart?
> 
> Ich fange mal an: nein, der 130 Mitglieder +40 Jugendliche starke Verein macht ÖA rein über den Vorstand/die Vorstandschaft ohne expliziten Pressewart.
> 
> Tatsächlich ist es dann auch so, dass außer Ankündigungen Königsfischen, JHV, oä und den Berichten dazu, eigentlich nichts an die Presse dringt.




Und warum??? Weil ja Jahrzehnte lang alles still und heimlich und das von vielen noch gefördert wurde.

Die ganze Stipperszene ist total eingebrochen,im Stippforum war der letzte Beitrag im Dezember 2017,Matchanglerforum = tot etc etc etc.

Dabei kann man gerade über die Stipperei wunderbar Kinder fürs Angeln begeistern,weil es halt öfter beißt und es nicht so langweilig wird wie zb. beim Ansitzen auf Wels.

Damals war es gang und gebe erstmal mit Stippen anfangen und dann Stk.für Stk. weiter nach oben.

Aber wenn man das Stippen egal wie Verteufelt und Veranstaltungen jeglicher Art aus Angst absagt alles verheimlicht und sich dauernd duckt etc.dann müssen wir uns nicht wundern wenn bald mehr und mehr die Lichter ausgehen.

|wavey:


----------



## smithie (11. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



gründler schrieb:


> Und warum??? Weil ja Jahrzehnte lang alles still und heimlich und das von vielen noch gefördert wurde.
> 
> Die ganze Stipperszene ist total eingebrochen,im Stippforum war der letzte Beitrag im Dezember 2017,Matchanglerforum = tot etc etc etc.
> 
> ...


Ich kann darin nicht die Antwort finden, ob ihr jetzt einen Pressewart habt oder nicht |wavey:


----------



## gründler (11. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Ja,aber auch mit oder ohne ist die Angst bei vielen ja schon so tief das man lieber nix nach draussen schreibt oder Veranstaltungen die  mit Angeln usw.absagt.......

Jetzt fragt sich nur warum diese Angst erst gekommen ist.......



|wavey:


----------



## Wegberger (11. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Hallo smithie,

ja die Vereine und Verbände schämen sich für das Hobby der Basis vor der Öffentlichkeit. Weil man keine eigene gesellschaftliche Angel-Identität geschaffen hat sondern auf den Zug der gemeinnützigen Bewirtschaftervertretung gesprungen ist.

Das sie das Bild in der Öffentlichkeit durch Untätigkeit, Versagen und fehlenden Mut selber geschaffen haben ... wird ignoriert.

Lieber mit Petra, Nabu und BUND schein-konkurrieren bzw. kuschen, als einmal Kante zeigen.

Ich bleibe dabei - Bewirtschaftung und Angeln gehören grundsätzlich in zwei Organisationsstränge.


----------



## smithie (11. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Habe ich irgendwas von "Angst" geschrieben?

Dass etwas nicht passiert hat nicht unmittelbar was mit Angst vor P... oder N... oder ... zu tun??


----------



## gründler (12. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



smithie schrieb:


> Habe ich irgendwas von "Angst" geschrieben?
> 
> Dass etwas nicht passiert hat nicht unmittelbar was mit Angst vor P... oder N... oder ... zu tun??



Ne hast du nicht,aber sie ist bei vielen da ob mit Pressewart oder ohne.Die ganzen Anzeigen der letzten Jahre haben auch noch kräftig geholfen das ÖA rein ums Angeln fast gegen Null geht.

Mache dir das nicht zum Vorwurf zeige nur auf wie es sich entwickelt hat.

|wavey:


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

[Edit Mod]



> Auch ich werde hier nichts mehr an Beispielen bringen, solange das Wort Natur oder auch die Tatsache, .....


 Ist auch die beste Lösung, einfach aus allen Verbandsthemen raushalten, lass die 5-10 Leute hier eine Alleinunterhaltung führen, ist am Besten so.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

[Edit Mod - OT]


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

[Edit Mod]


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

[Edit Mod - gelöschtes Vorposting]

Nein, ich will damit sagen, dass nie nur eine Meinung richtig ist und man auch mal akzeptieren sollte, wenn andere bei der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit auch Naturschutzgedanken mit ins spiel bringen, selbst, wenn sie das in den Vordergrund heben.

 Es muss doch möglich sein, dass einige viel Wert auf Naturschutz (Gewässerpflege, Gewässerqualitätsverbesserungen, Hindernisrückbau in Fließgewässern, Bestandsaufbau gefährdeter Arten usw.) legen und die anderen eben das Angeln alleine in den Fordergrund stellen.

 Das sollten beide Seiten akzeptieren und lieber beide Seiten zusammenführen, statt einen Keil zwischen beide Fronten zu treiben...., denn genau das findet hier leider statt.... 

 Und das schadet dem Angeln "als schönstes Hobby der Welt" insgesamt, stört das Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl der Angler, zeigt, das Angler Streithammel sind, sich nicht einig sind und niemals gemeinsam auftreten werden, weil sich ständig zwei Extreme bilden. Die Außenwirkung ist für die Sache extrem schlecht und hilft absolut niemanden.... und schwächt jegliche Position der Angler...

 Alle unsere Gegner reiben sich die Hände darüber, wie uneinig wir in der Öffentlichkeit auftreten und haben ein leichtes Spiel mit uns.

 Das merken nur die Wenigsten, weil man schon so in seinem Frust- und Kritikverhalten steckt, dass man da kaum noch raus kommt... Und damit meine ich beide Seiten.


----------



## kati48268 (12. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Es muss doch möglich sein, dass einige viel Wert auf Naturschutz (Gewässerpflege, Gewässerqualitätsverbesserungen, Hindernisrückbau in Fließgewässern, Bestandsaufbau gefährdeter Arten usw.) legen und die anderen eben das Angeln alleine in den Fordergrund stellen.


Ja, die Seiten gibt es und eine die Schnittmenge gibt es auch noch.

Aber wie ist das Verhältnis der beiden Seiten, Angler:Schützer?
90:10, 95:5, 97:3,... ?

Und nun schaut man in die ÖA deiner geliebten Verbände und findet genau dieses Verhältnis; 
nur andersherum!

Darum dreht sich ein guter Teil der Diskussion, 
den kann man natürlich auch einfach nicht verstehen _wollen_.


----------



## Wegberger (12. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Hallo Dorschgreifer,

deine Empfehlungen haben genau eine Auswirkung:

Weiter so - aber ohne Kritiker.


----------



## angler1996 (12. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

haltet mal auf euch die Köppe einzuschlagen#h

 Wir sollten mal klar trennen zwischen dem DAFV Landesverbänden und irgendeinem Verein.
 Ein durchschnittlicher Verein hat vielleicht 100 Mitglieder, ist ehrenamtlich geführt von nem Vorstand der irgendwo noch Arbeiten muss, MA Öffentlichkeitsarbeit Fehlanzeige
 Einen dafür gewinnen? vergiss es in der Breite, man findet schon keinen der in den Vorstand will.
 ( davon gibt es auch Ausnahmen)
 Wenn so ein Verein was macht  an Öffentlichkeitsarbeit , dann ist das aller Ehren wert, da brauchst keinen selbsternannten Kritiker.
 Über HINWEISE es anders zu machen läßt sich dabei sicher reden, mit dem was hier teilweise kommt macht man die Arbeit kaputt.
 Der Vorstandsdepp bekommt so schon genug auf die Nuss 
 ( deshalb ist bei mir nach dieser Wahlperiode Schluss) und darf sich Genörgel anhören und dafür darf er dann noch mit allem haften, toller Traumjob.

 Das hat  alles nichts damit zutun, was ich über den DAFV denke, das dürfte hinlänglich bekannt sein.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Und warum gibt es keine, die das machen?

Weil die Mehrheit nur Angeln will. 

Gute ÖA - nämlich ein Artikel in der regionalen Presse auf Vereinsebene - dauert keine 30 Minuten. 2 x im Jahr sollte jeder Verein schaffen. Dazu bedarf es aber Themen rund ums Angeln und da schliesst sich wieder der Kreis...

Übrigens werden wir in den kommenden Tagen wieder mit einem Fernsehteam einen Bericht über das ANGELN drehen. Wir haben hier ca. 10 Stunden Vorbereitung gehabt plus einen Drehtag, meine Auslagen trage ich selber, erhalte keine Ehremamtspauschale, bin kein Vereinsvorstand, kein MA für ÖA oder ähnliches, sondern ANGLER und versuche Menschen für das ANGELN zu begeistern. Nicht denken und hadern, sondern einfach wollen und machen!

Übrigens berichtet der NABU auch über Angler, allerdings negativ. Berichten Angelvereine negativ über (überzogenen) Naturschutz und den NABU? Wohl eher nicht...

Der NABU darf Angler diffamieren und es gibt keine Reaktion. Umso bedeutsamer ist die PM des LAV MV zu PETA!

Kein Angler wird sich vernünftigen Konzepten für den Naturschutz verwehren, aber den vielen Blödsinn ertragen wir trotzdem zusätzlich.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Und so kann man Naturschutz und die Arbeit von Angelvereinen positiv verkaufen. Natürlich hätte ich mir noch mehr den Bezug zum Angeln gewünscht (die kämpfen ja um das Gewässer, um zu ANGELN!), aber immerhin verweisen sie auf das Jugendangeln beim Stadtfest.

Es geht also. Zeitaufwand für die ÖA? Ich vermute ein Telefonat von 30 Minuten |rolleyes

https://www.lr-online.de/lausitz/hoyerswerda/schmelzteich-bewegt-gemueter-in-bernsdorf_aid-14890119


----------



## MarkusZ (12. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Und so kann man Naturschutz und die Arbeit von Angelvereinen positiv verkaufen. Natürlich hätte ich mir noch mehr den Bezug zum Angeln gewünscht (die kämpfen ja um das Gewässer, um zu ANGELN!), aber immerhin verweisen sie auf das Jugendangeln beim Stadtfest. https://www.lr-online.de/lausitz/hoyerswerda/schmelzteich-bewegt-gemueter-in-bernsdorf_aid-14890119



Ist eigentlich meine Rede, man sollte der Öffentlichkeit eben verkaufen, dass Angeln mehr ist als nur Fische fangen und auch nen Nutzen für die Gesellschaft hat.

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, waren die Reaktionen auf mein damaliges Posting aber nicht ganz so positiv.

Ist aber egal, es freut mich, dass auch mal etwas gewürdigt wird, was organisierte Angler machen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich meine Rede, man sollte der Öffentlichkeit eben verkaufen, dass Angeln mehr ist als nur Fische fangen und auch nen Nutzen für die Gesellschaft hat.
> 
> Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, waren die Reaktionen auf mein damaliges Posting aber nicht ganz so positiv.
> 
> Ist aber egal, es freut mich, dass auch mal etwas gewürdigt wird, was organisierte Angler machen.



Erstens musste ich lernen, dass man in diesem Thema auch mal mit wenig zufrieden sein muss .

Zweitens ist immerhin ein Bezug zum Angeln erkennbar!

Drittens steht zwischen den Zeilen, dass man das "Übel" schlucken muss, um zu Angeln! Dagegen habe ich nie etwas negatives geschrieben, mit geht es nur um die Priorisierung Naturschutz/ Angeln...

Der Verband schreibt auch "Hobby und Natur im Einklang"- hört sich doch besser an, als "Naturschutz vor Angeln", oder? Hobby an erster Stelle! Eine Kleinigkeit, aber in der heutigen Zeit schon lobenswert.

Übrigens hatten wir hier im AB zur ÖA mal ein ähnliches Thema. Das ist bis heute ziemlich "leer"....

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4703000


----------



## MS aus G (12. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Das große Problem bei der ÖA der Vereine ist in meinen Augen ein ganz anderes.

Bei der Berichterstattung der Angelveranstaltungen in den Vereinen geht es doch meist darum, sich zu Vergleichen, oder? 

Das wäre ja noch das kleinere Übel, allerdings wäre da noch der Punkt der Verwertung, und das ist das größere Problem!!! 

Denn es gibt sicher in jedem Verein viele mit C&R- bzw. C&D-Gedanken!?!

Wird aber im Anschluss an die Veranstaltung nicht jeder Fisch verwertet, kann man damit nicht wirklich an die Öffentlichkeit treten!!! 

Möglichkeiten des Umsetzens hat auch nicht jeder Verein, denn was man für Auflagen erfüllen muss um ein Hegeangeln durchzuführen ist für kleinere Vereine fast gar nicht zu erfüllen!

Von LVs bzw. unserem BV gibt es in dieser Richtung auch keine Unterstützung!!! Bzw. wird nichts getan um evtl. mal eine Erleichterung/Aufhebung zu erreichen!!!

Das wird dann früher oder etwas später auch zu Auflösungen/Fusionen kleiner Vereine führen. Zumindest sehe ich das bei mir hier im ländlichen Raum so.

Gruß Mario


----------



## MS aus G (12. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

https://www.hna.de/lokales/hofgeism...-kess-pfuhl-teich-in-gottsbueren-9763825.html

Das hätte ich noch vom Nachbarverein!!!

Das hat mal "richtig" was mit Angeln zu tun!!!

Natürlich verwertet auch jeder die eingesetzten Forellen!

Das kann ich bringen!!! Andersrum bin ich kein Freund solcher Aktionen!

Ist aber dann auch wieder eine kleine "Kritik"!

Aber als ÖA schon mal nicht schlecht!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Das große Problem bei der ÖA der Vereine ist in meinen Augen ein ganz anderes.
> 
> Bei der Berichterstattung der Angelveranstaltungen in den Vereinen geht es doch meist darum, sich zu Vergleichen, oder?
> 
> ...



Das Schlimme daran ist ja, das fast alle im Verein das Zurücksetzen betreiben und keiner ein Problem damit hat, soll es aber Öffentlich vertreten werden, will keiner damit was zu tun haben. Es ist doch gelebte Praxis, das Angler releasen. Alles  andere ist eine aufgebaute Scheinwelt irgendwelcher Bürokraten oder Menschen, die nicht wirklich mit dem Angeln in Berührung kommen.

Beim Hegeangeln traut man sich nicht mal mehr den waidgerecht getöteten Fisch an öffentlichen Orten zu wiegen, da wird erst nen kleiner Weg in Kauf genommen, um unter seines gleichen zu sein. Alles eine paradoxe Schaizze. Lebend zurücksetzen ist gesetzlich umstritten, waidgerecht versorgen will man nicht zu Schau stellen, weil die Menschen über das Töten meckern würden.

Ich weiß nicht, wer diese Minderheit mit diesen verdrehten Regeln ist, aber sie sprechen nicht für die Anglerschaft.


----------



## gründler (12. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Wir kriegen hier Umsetzen und Bestandskontrollen hin,da brauch nix getötet werden und das wird sogar von oben Amtlich genehmigt.


Man muss es natürlich auch wollen....
|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



MS aus G schrieb:


> https://www.hna.de/lokales/hofgeism...-kess-pfuhl-teich-in-gottsbueren-9763825.html
> 
> Das hätte ich noch vom Nachbarverein!!!
> 
> ...



Ich finde den Bericht sogar sehr gut! Die haben sicherlich auch keinen Medienprofi und dann passt das doch! Zeigt doch alle Facetten unseres Hobbies- und das soll jetzt so schwer sein, dass Vereine das nicht hinbekommen? Ein ANGELVEREIN berichtet über das ANGELN! 

Man will woanders einfach nicht über das Angeln berichten- ist zumindest meine Vermutung...

Oder man nutzt die Medien und betreibt Aufklärung gegen PETA

https://www.nordkurier.de/neustrelitz/die-strelitzer-angeln-weiter-1131744904.html


----------



## MS aus G (12. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

So sieht es leider aus!!!

Und Hilfe ist nicht in Sicht!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## MS aus G (12. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Als Beispiel: Wo soll ich denn bitte schön eine Barbe, Döbel, Gründling,... aus der Weser hin umsetzen??? 

In unseren kleinen Vereinsteich? 

Da gehören sie nun wirklich nicht hin!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



gründler schrieb:


> Wir kriegen hier Umsetzen und Bestandskontrollen hin,da brauch nix getötet werden und das wird sogar von oben Amtlich genehmigt.
> 
> 
> Man muss es natürlich auch wollen....
> |wavey:



Und auch Sichtungsangeln ist Möglich und Umsetzen geht auch. Du kannst es aber nicht überstrapazieren. Das wird hier alles genauso gemacht, da kommen die Fische von Abbendorf hier her und 2 Monate später wieder zurück.

Wie lange gehen solche Spielchen denn gut? Und den Vorwurf des Wollens empfinde ich mal wieder als typisch, es gibt genügend Vereine die sich Bemühen.


----------



## gründler (12. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Antrag auf Bestandskontrollfischen mit Hältern und züruck nach Wiegen und Vermessen und Daten aufschreiben.

Oder sofort während des Angelns wiegen vermessen Daten erheben....und zurück,geht doch bei anderen Veranstaltungen auch.

Und das Fließwasserfische nicht in Seen etc. gehören ist klar,aber da wo man gewisse Gesetze ausnutzen darf und kann,kann man das auch tun.Wie zb. Plötzen aus See A nach Verein B weil der Kormorane da hat.

Nur viele haben da keine Lust drauf.


----------



## gründler (12. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wie lange gehen solche Spielchen denn gut? Und den Vorwurf des Wollens empfinde ich mal wieder als typisch, es gibt genügend Vereine die sich Bemühen.



Es sind keine Spielchen sondern Behördlich Abgesegnete usw.

Und Du musst dir diesen Schuh net anziehen ich sagte jetzt öfter nicht alle.... aber viele.Ich habe schon so manche Veranstaltung Ausgerichtet und lobe jeden Verein der das noch macht.

Der Tenor geht aber zum keine Lust und aus Angst,seit die ganzen Anzeigen raus gingen sind etliche Ausschreibungen verschwunden von HP's usw.und da ich mit der noch "Rest Stippperszene" gut vernetzt bin kriege ich so einiges über tele Mails und co mit.

Wenn aber die Angst gewinnt hat man eigentlich schon verloren......

Was also tun um die Angst zu nehmen???????


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und auch Sichtungsangeln ist Möglich und Umsetzen geht auch. Du kannst es aber nicht überstrapazieren. Das wird hier alles genauso gemacht, da kommen die Fische von Abbendorf hier her und 2 Monate später wieder zurück.
> 
> Wie lange gehen solche Spielchen denn gut? Und den Vorwurf des Wollens empfinde ich mal wieder als typisch, es gibt genügend Vereine die sich Bemühen.



Man kann auch einfach über das Angeln berichten, ohne Hege und umsetzen von Fischen, z.B. über sein geiles Gewässer und wie toll das Hobby ist. Angeln ohne sich zu messen, sondern aus Geselligkeit, gemeinsames Grillen, einsame Rentner, die ihre Freizeit am Wasser mit gleichgesinnten verbringen, ein Ehepaar, dass sich vor 25 Jahren im Angelverein kennengelernt hat, Kids weg von den Medien- was weiß ich denn. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein und das Sommerloch muss gefüllt werden. Einfach mal über das Angeln berichten...

Themen gibt es ausreichend, zeigen uns die Fachzeitschriften immer wieder. 

Und "bemühen" hat in der Schule schon nicht zum Erfolg geführt. Leserbriefe, die nicht veröffentlicht werden, sind nicht Teil der ÖA.

Meine Befürchtung ist jedoch, dass wenn ein Angelverein "über das Ehepaar, dass sich vor 25 Jahren im Angelverein kennengelernt hat" berichtet, die sich vermutlich beim Nistkastenbau beim Arbeitsdienst kennengelernt haben


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



gründler schrieb:


> Was also tun um die Angst zu nehmen???????



In die Offensive gehen und zu seinem Hobby stehen. Ich kann nur wiederholen, diese Pseudoschützerszene hat sich nur in den Köpfen der Angler manifestiert und wird oft höher gehängt, als es in der Wertigkeit der Fall sein sollte. 

Angeln interessiert schlicht keine Sau. Die Leute und Kinder freuen sich mal, wenn sie einen Angler sehen, gehen weiter und fertig ab. Die Verantwortlichen vieler Vereine sind einfach im vorauseilendem Gehorsam und der Ost/West Doktrin des Befolgens verfallen.

Bei uns werden die Events schon Privat in Abstimmung mit Verein und Behörde organisiert und es klappt. Jetzt muss man nur noch das rumgepimmel abschütteln und nach vorne Blicken.

Wie Lars es gemacht hat, wie viele andere es machen. Und mal ehrlich, wen hat es denn hier schon mal mit einer Anzeige erwischt? Alles Märchen und Einschüchterung.

Ruten raus, Fische fangen, zu seinem Hobby stehen, es öffentlich betreiben und aufklären.



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Man kann auch einfach über das Angeln berichten, ohne Hege und umsetzen von Fischen, z.B. über sein geiles Gewässer und wie toll das Hobby ist. Angeln ohne sich zu messen, sondern aus Geselligkeit, gemeinsames Grillen, einsame Rentner, die ihre Freizeit am Wasser mit gleichgesinnten verbringen, ein Ehepaar, dass sich vor 25 Jahren im Angelverein kennengelernt hat, Kids weg von den Medien- was weiß ich denn. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein und das Sommerloch muss gefüllt werden. Einfach mal über das Angeln berichten...



Ach?

Ich schreibe jeden Monat 4 Berichte im Umfang von jeweils 15 bis 20 Buchseiten, die ich Quer durch die Republik teile, wo Angeln im Vordergrund steht, wo auch das Zurücksetzen mit Begründung erfolgt, wo Methode und Erlebnis im Mittelpunkt stehen. Und ich mach mir nicht ins Höschen wenn ein "Pseudo-Schützer" mir ne Mail schickt, der kriegt die passende Antwort und darf gerne den gerichtlichen Weg wählen.

Wenn die vielen Angler auch mal sich so engagieren würden, wie sie gerne diskutieren, wir hätten keine Probleme.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ruten raus, Fische fangen, zu seinem Hobby stehen, es öffentlich betreiben und aufklären.



|good: Das will ich lesen! Du verstehst mich...#6


----------



## gründler (12. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> In die Offensive gehen und zu seinem Hobby stehen. Ich kann nur wiederholen, diese Pseudoschützerszene hat sich nur in den Köpfen der Angler manifestiert und wird oft höher gehängt, als es in der Wertigkeit der Fall sein sollte.
> 
> Angeln interessiert schlicht keine Sau. Die Leute und Kinder freuen sich mal, wenn sie einen Angler sehen, gehen weiter und fertig ab. Die Verantwortlichen vieler Vereine sind einfach im vorauseilendem Gehorsam und der Ost/West Doktrin des Befolgens verfallen.
> 
> ...




Was schreib ich hier seit 2002??? Vorher mit anderen Nick?

Nix anderes in all diesen Jahren schreib ich hier,aber da kommen dann wieder die 10-100 und reden dir das aus... 

So bin fische sortieren....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



gründler schrieb:


> Was schreib ich hier seit 2002??? Vorher mit anderen Nick?
> 
> Nix anderes in all diesen Jahren schreib ich hier,aber da kommen dann wieder die 10-100 und reden dir das aus...
> 
> So bin fische sortieren....



Wir sind auf der selben Seite, wir müssen die anderen Überzeugen und ich weiß, das es noch so einige Herrschaften gibt, die Stur ihren 1950ger Jahre Film fahren.

Schaffen können wir es trotzdem nur gemeinsam.


----------



## scripophix (12. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Die hier können es offenbar, gerade gefunden

https://www.focus.de/regional/luebe...n-im-schulunterricht-foerdern_id_8754474.html


----------



## MarkusZ (13. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



ArmesSchwein schrieb:


> Die hier können es offenbar, gerade gefunden
> 
> https://www.focus.de/regional/luebe...n-im-schulunterricht-foerdern_id_8754474.html




Hm, wenn Vereine aus Bayern das machen, wird das Projekt verrissen, arbeitet ein Verein aus Norddeutschland mit den Materialien aus Bayern , ist alles super ?????


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Hm, wenn Vereine aus Bayern das machen, wird das Projekt verrissen, arbeitet ein Verein aus Norddeutschland mit den Materialien aus Bayern , ist alles super ?????



Das Projekt wurde nicht zerrissen, sondern die Prioritätenliste bemängelt!

Schau Dir die Seite von den Glücksfischern an- da geht es um das Angeln! http://die-gluecksfischer.de/kinderangeln.php

Der Verein ist sogar laut Satzung nicht einmal ein Naturschutzverein |rolleyes.

"Die Glücksfischer" ist ein tolles Projekt und führt Kinder und Jugendliche mit Handycap an das schönste Hobby der Welt ran. Wenn man dann nebenbei noch in Schulen wirbt, ist das doch toll. 

Der Fokus iegt dort auf "ANGELN", nicht auf Naturschutz. Das ist für mich ein großer Unterschied und mein Hauptkritikpunkt, wie man hier immer wieder nachlesen kann.

Und so wiederhole ich gerne meinen Lieblingssatz "Kein Angler wird sich vernünftigen Konzepten zum Naturschutz verwehren". 

Bei der ÖA eines Angelvereines darf auch der Naturschutz eine Rolle spielen, jedoch nicht im Vordergrund oder gar als alleiniger Punkt der ÖA. Eventuell ist ja jetzt meine Kritik verständlich angekommen?

In Schulen zu gehen ist doch ein richtiger und guter Weg, jedoch sollte hierbei nicht das ANGELN aus den Augen verloren werden und einzig der Naturschutz das Ziel dieser Projekte sein. Dafür benötigen wir in diesem Land keine Angler, da gibt es andere Organisationen. Angelkollegen, die ihre Zeit dafür aufbringen, haben unseren Respekt verdient, sollten aber auch immer wieder überdenken, ob man seine Arbeit nicht in der Priorisierung anpassen und verändern kann. Aus Kritik kann man auch positive Anregungen ableiten und sich derer annehmen. Manchmal sind es Kleinigkeiten, die ein bereits gutes Projekt verbessern und mit wenig Aufwand noch erfolgreicher machen. Also bitte Kritik nicht immer ausschließlich als persönlichen Angriff nehmen, sondern auch einmal vorsichtig auf Verbesserungen für das eigene Handeln prüfen.

Übrigens habe ich gestern Abend ein langes Gespräch mit einem Politiker zum Thema Naturschutz/ Angeln/ Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zur Vorberitung unserer kommenden Filmaufnahmen geführt. Das war interessant, denn dieser Herr hat genau da seine Kritik angebracht. Zitat "Warum betreiben die Angler für Ihr Hobby so wenig Werbung in der Öffentlichkeit? Angst vor Angriffen?" Er hat dann weiter ausgeführt, dass "Angler wären nicht so angreifbar, wenn das Hobby mehr Menschen in all einer positiven Darstellung erreichen würde. Angler haben in der Regel ein positives Ansehen in der Bevölkerung".

Wir haben versucht dann Ursachen zu diskutieren und mir ist dabei ein Punkt aufgefallen, der sicherlich eine Rolle spielen könnte. Vereinsvorstände sind vermutlich eher selten noch aktive Angler, da viele andere administrative Aufgaben im Rahmen der Vereinsführung einfach zu wenig Zeit für das eigentliche Hobby lassen. So verliert man über die Jahre auch die Begeisterung für das Angeln- wie will man diese Begeisterung dann noch vermitteln?

Das ist einfach ein Gedanke von mir und ich stelle fest, dass ich auch erst einmal wieder auf dem Wasser sein muss, um das Feeling zu erleben- und mich wieder daran zu erinnern, warum ich gegen Angelverbote und Einschränkungen kämpfe...

Angeln ist sicherlich mehr als Fische fangen, aber Naturschutz und Fangen zum Verzehr sicherlich nur Fecetten nebenbei.

Ich freue mich auf morgen, denn da bin ich wieder auf dem Wasser unterwegs! Einfach mal angeln und Fische fangen...


----------



## Lajos1 (13. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Hm, wenn Vereine aus Bayern das machen, wird das Projekt verrissen, arbeitet ein Verein aus Norddeutschland mit den Materialien aus Bayern , ist alles super ?????



Hallo,

Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt.|rolleyes

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## smithie (13. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> In Schulen zu gehen ist doch ein richtiger und guter Weg, jedoch sollte hierbei nicht das ANGELN aus den Augen verloren werden und einzig der Naturschutz das Ziel dieser Projekte sein.


Wenn wir das vielzitierte "Fischer machen Schule" nehmen.

Hier wurde es geschafft, in den Lehrplan mit aufgenommen zu werden - allerdings ist nicht "Angel-AG" in den Lehrplan aufgenommen worden sondern um das Thema „Wasser als Lebensraum für Tiere und Pflanzen“ in der Natur kennenzulernen.

Wie würdest Du dann in diesem Zusammenhang an die Presse gehen?
Wenn Du veröffentlichst, dass es mehr oder weniger eine Angel-AG war, begibst Du Dich in die Gefahr, das Projekt ganz zu verlieren.
Denn es war ja dann wohl eine Themaverfehlung?

Oder ist es einfach ein unpassendes Beispiel für die Angel-*ÖA*, die Du meinst?


----------



## Grünknochen (13. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Ganz so dramatisch ist es nicht. Ich denke, dass der weitaus überwiegende Teil der AB User die (von Toni) vorgestellten Projekte in jeder Beziehung begrüsst und als besonders bemerkenswertes Engagement von Anglern wahrnimmt.
 Für mich ist im Übrigen entscheidend, dass man etwas macht. Mit welchem thematischen Schwerpunkt und mit welcher Strategie (auch in der öffentlichen Kommunikation), möge man doch bitte denjenigen überlassen, die etwas machen! Die sog. Anglerschaft ist nun mal ne Ansammlung sehr unterschiedlich denkender und handelnder Menschen, so dass es in der Natur der Sache liegt, dass nicht alles über einen Kamm geschoren werden kann. In gewisser Weise gilt: Wer macht, hat recht. Wer nichts macht, sollte die Klappe halten.


 Am Rande: Als Folge meines Jobs sind mir tausende junger Leute im Alter von so grob zwischen 19 und 25 Jahren über den Weg gelaufen. Mag sein, dass das keine repräsentative Gruppe ist. Ein paar Dinge sind mir aufgefallen: Es gibt unglaublich wenig Studenten, die irgendetwas mit der Angelei am Hut haben. Die Zahl der aktiven Angler, die mir in den letzten 25 Jahren in meinen Veranstaltungen über den Weg gelaufen sind, kann ich an zwei Händen abzählen. Nicht viel anders sieht es bei naturnahen Hobbies/ Freizeitaktivitäten allgemein aus. Lieber ins Fitnessstudio aufs Laufband als eine Stunde durch den Wald laufen...
Soweit, so gut. Wenn ich mal keinen Bock habe, über die Abgrenzung zwischen mittelbarer Täterschaft und Anstiftung zu schwadronieren, erzähle ich immer wieder gerne Stories aus meinem Anglerleben. Erste Reaktion: So was Langweiliges machen Sie? Für mich der Startschuss: Beamer an. Rai mit Halibut (Schock). Dann ein paar nette, z.T. abenteuerliche, ja sogar dramatische Stories aus meinen Touren in den hohen Norden. Mit Landschaftsbildern hinterlegt. Bulli, Lagerfeuer, Base Camp an einsamster Stelle, Angeln, um was in der Pfanne zu haben etc. etc.. Die Reaktion ist immer die gleiche: Das ist ja Abenteuer pur. Will ich auch mal machen. Mein Resumee: An erster Stelle bin ich es selbst, der Begeisterung weitergeben kann. Und zwar auf meine persönliche Weise. Und nicht nach Schema F. Mein Schema ist jedenfalls, die Leute vom Smartphone weg ins Grüne zu locken. Alles andere ergibt sich von selbst. Oder auch nicht...


----------



## MarkusZ (13. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



> Das Projekt wurde nicht zerrissen, sondern die Prioritätenliste bemängelt!


Na ja, wenn da Vorwürfe kommen, wie die Kinder würden dem NABU in Arme getrieben und man würde der Abschaffung des Angelns Vorschub leisten, und wenn der Mod bei Äußerungen der Gegner zensierend eingreifend muss klingt das für mich schon eher nach Verriss.

Allgemein scheint mir die Befürworterseite von Fischer machen Schule wesentlich toleranter gegenüber der anderen Seite zu agieren als die Gegner.

@fisherbandit

Was soll ich dem Link anfangen????

Schnupperangeln, Ferienangeln, Angel-AGs etc. läuft bei uns auch.

Fischer machen Schule ist aber in den *Pflichtunterricht *der Grundschule integriert, und da finde ich es gut, dass eben auch zusätzlich Angeln und Gerätekunde mit eingebaut wird.


----------



## MarkusZ (13. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Hier nochmal im Vergleich: 

Das wird bejubelt:  https://www.focus.de/regional/luebe...n-im-schulunterricht-foerdern_id_8754474.html

Das wird "kritisiert" : 
https://www.mittelbayerische.de/reg...eht-auf-dem-stundenplan-22396-art1407807.html

Bitte auch den letzten Absatz lesen, bevor man sich ne Meinung bildet.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (13. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt.|rolleyes
> 
> ...



Ich kenne das Material aus Bayern und es ist super. Ich habe damit schon eine Projektwoche an einer Grundschule begleitet.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (13. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Ganz so dramatisch ist es nicht. Ich denke, dass der weitaus überwiegende Teil der AB User die (von Toni) vorgestellten Projekte in jeder Beziehung begrüsst und als besonders bemerkenswertes Engagement von Anglern wahrnimmt.
> Für mich ist im Übrigen entscheidend, dass man etwas macht. Mit welchem thematischen Schwerpunkt und mit welcher Strategie (auch in der öffentlichen Kommunikation), möge man doch bitte denjenigen überlassen, die etwas machen! Die sog. Anglerschaft ist nun mal ne Ansammlung sehr unterschiedlich denkender und handelnder Menschen, so dass es in der Natur der Sache liegt, dass nicht alles über einen Kamm geschoren werden kann. In gewisser Weise gilt: Wer macht, hat recht. Wer nichts macht, sollte die Klappe halten.



Oder mit Eric Kästner gesprochen: "Es gibt nicht Gutes. Außer man tut es."




Grünknochen schrieb:


> Mein Resumee: An erster Stelle bin ich es selbst, der Begeisterung weitergeben kann. Und zwar auf meine persönliche Weise. Und nicht nach Schema F. Mein Schema ist jedenfalls, die Leute vom Smartphone weg ins Grüne zu locken. Alles andere ergibt sich von selbst. Oder auch nicht...


 Und da tust du genau Recht dran. So ist es nämlich. Wie schon Helmut kohl sagte: "Wichtig ist was hinten rauskommt." - Leider ist es bei den Verbänden zumeist auch das was hinten rauskommt!


----------



## gründler (13. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Wie ich erfreulich lesen durfte,sagen einige ihren Veranstaltungen/Hegefischen Öffentlich zu und lassen sich nicht von Orgas bedrängen.

Nur weiter so,es wäre Wünschenswert.....

#h


----------



## fishhawk (13. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Hallo,

die Straubinger lassen sich auch nicht beeindrucken und teilen dies auch der Presse so mit:

koenigsfischen-in-straubing-peta-zeigt-knapp-200-angler-an

Dass PETA irrtümlich als Tierschutzverein bezeichnet wird, dürfte wohl eher den Journalisten anzulasten sein.

Leider fehlt ein Hinweis auf die Stellungnahme des Landesfischereiverbandes und  dass die Anzeigen bisher alle ins Leere liefen. Das hätte man bessere PR machen können.

www.fischereiverband-oberbayern.de

Ob die Verfahrenseinstellung dann überhaupt in der Presse erwähnt wird, darf man bezweifeln.


----------



## scripophix (13. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Ohne Worte + von heute: :m

http://www.hier-luebeck.de/lubeck-lupe/moderne-angelkoeder-fuer-die-gluecksfischer/


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass der weitaus überwiegende Teil der AB User die (von Toni) vorgestellten Projekte in jeder Beziehung begrüsst und als besonders bemerkenswertes Engagement von Anglern wahrnimmt.



Das sehe ich anders, denn der überwiegende Teil der User iM AB interessiert sich nämlich nicht dafür, sondern für die Bereiche, die sich um das ANGELN drehen! 



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Für mich ist im Übrigen entscheidend, dass man etwas macht. Mit  welchem thematischen Schwerpunkt und mit welcher Strategie (auch in der  öffentlichen Kommunikation), möge man doch bitte denjenigen überlassen,  die etwas machen!



Ich bin ja in der Regeln bei Dir und Deinen Beiträgen, aber jetzt verwunderst Du mich schon ganz schön. Egal WAS, hauptsache man tut etwas? Das kann doch nicht Dein Ernst sein! Also weiter mit Angeln nur zum Verzehr, Naturschutz first etc. Das kann doch nicht Dein Ernst sein! Genau diese Art der ÖA und Haltung der Verbände in der Vergangenheit haben uns Angler doch zu den Beschränkungen und Verboten gebracht. Zu wenig Kampf und Gegenwehr haben uns Angler doch überhaupt erst zu Opfern gemacht. Das hat doch den Prozess der Stigmatisierung eingeläutet. Dabei dreht sich bei mir alles in dieser Diskussion. Weg vom Kuschelkurs und mit einer vernünftigen ÖA Werbung für unser Hobby machen und Akzeptanz in der breiten Masse der Bevölkerung schaffen.



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Was soll ich dem Link anfangen????
> 
> Schnupperangeln, Ferienangeln, Angel-AGs etc. läuft bei uns auch.



Der Link zeigt ÖA über das Angeln! Wo ist die ÖA zu Euren Ferienangeln? Darum geht es hier ja.



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Fischer machen Schule ist aber in den *Pflichtunterricht *der  Grundschule integriert, und da finde ich es gut, dass eben auch  zusätzlich Angeln und Gerätekunde mit eingebaut wird.



Das Angeln da eine Rolle spielt ist für mich in dem ersten zu dem Thema geposteten Link nicht erkennbar- der Ansatz meiner Kritik!



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ich kenne das Material aus Bayern und es ist super. Ich habe damit schon eine Projektwoche an einer Grundschule begleitet.



Dir traue ich auch zu, daraus etwas sinnvolles zu gestalten und einen Bezug zum Angeln daruas abzuleiten! Aber kann und macht das jeder? Diejenigen, die solche Kurse leiten, sind sicherlich eine bunte Mischung aus allen Schichten der Bevölkerung. Der Eine findet einen Bezug zum Angeln, der nächste setzt da sogar den Schwerpunkt und ein anderer macht halt nur Naturschutz und Krebse. 

Noch einmal, der Weg in die Schule ist grundsätzlich lobenswert!



ArmesSchwein schrieb:


> Ohne Worte + von heute: :m
> 
> http://www.hier-luebeck.de/lubeck-lupe/moderne-angelkoeder-fuer-die-gluecksfischer/



Toll, oder? Zitat "Kelofishing freut sich, wenn Kinder und Jugendliche die wichtigen Naturerlebnisse am  Wasser erfahren und wenigstens für kurze Zeit Computerspiele,  Smartphone und vielleicht auch schlechte Schulnoten vergessen können.  Mit unseren modernen Ködern _wird das unmittelbare Fangerlebnis erreicht,  das gerade in den ersten Angeljahren so unendlich wichtig ist._“ Mein Reden- Begeisterung wird durch den Fang ausgelöst! Ohne Begeisterung wird man dauerhaft das Interesse an einem Hobby verlieren. Eine Angelrolle in einer PowerPointPräsentation löst vermutlich eher eine verhaltene Freude aus.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Leider fehlt ein Hinweis auf die Stellungnahme des Landesfischereiverbandes und  dass die Anzeigen bisher alle ins Leere liefen. Das hätte man bessere PR machen können.
> 
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## fishhawk (14. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

@fisherbandit

schnupperfischen-bei-angelvereinen-der-region

Zählt das auch als PR, wenn man seine Landtagsabgeordneten zu ner Pressemeldung aktiviert?

Ich weiß, nur eines der beiden Kinder hat ne Angel in der Hand, aber immerhin.

Ansonsten würde ich an deiner Stelle nicht jede Antwort gleich persönlich nehmen.

Es posten hier so einige zu dem Thema und nicht jeder so differenziert wie du.


----------



## kati48268 (14. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Lösen wir uns doch mal von der bayrischen Geschichte und schauen uns an, was der Katastrophenverband BaWü da ähnliches macht:
https://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/...hen.78963b2b-180f-4d6d-a3a4-60be0340a5ae.html
Deren Fischmobil stand ja schon häufiger in der Kritik.

-_Macht Unterricht so Spaß?_
Mit Sicherheit!​- _Ist es gut, wenn man den "Schützern" die Hoheit über die Klassenzimmer streitig macht?_
Garantiert!​- _Führt das Kinder in Richtung Natur-, Tier- & Gewässerinteresse?_
Bestimmt.​- _Wenn man den Bericht an den Stellen schwärzt wo 'Landesverband, Fischereiverein und so' steht und irgendwelchen unbedarften Bürgern vorlegt, 
wen vermuten sie wohl hinter dieser Aktion?_
|kopfkrat  Nabu? Umweltamt? Greenpeace? ...?​- _Führt man Kinder 'so' zum Angeln?_
Eher weniger.​

Ich weiß nicht, ob da bei diesen Aktionen die Wörter "Angeln und/oder Angler" erwähnt werden.
Im Bericht werden sie dies kein einziges Mal!

Ja, es ist richtig, wenn Verbände & Vereine sich in Schulen & Co. engagieren,
aber verdammt noch mal, 
es sollte doch wenigstens der Bezug zum Angeln hergestellt werden und nicht nur Naturschutzgedöns gepredigt werden.
Sonst können wir uns so was wortwörtlich sparen 
(denn es wird ja von Anglern finanziert).
Da muss einfach mehr kommen.


----------



## fishhawk (14. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



> Führt man Kinder 'so' zum Angeln?



Kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich nicht vor Ort war. Aus dem Pressebericht ergibt sich jedenfall nicht viel.

Wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass auch in BW dies im Pflichtunterricht passiert. ist aber schon klar dass man da etwas vorsichtig ist.

In einem grün regierten Bundesland Kinder, am besten noch aus veganem Elternhäusern, im regulären Pflichtunterricht eine Angel in die Hand zu drücken könnte durchaus negative Reaktionen hervorrufen.

Auf freiwilliger Basis und mit Einverständnis der Eltern dann als Ergänzung zum Lehrstoff wäre das aber wahrscheinlich schon machbar.

Aber auch wenn jetzt keine Kinder sofort zu Junganglern gemacht wurden, dürfte die öffentliche Wahrnehmung von Anglern durch diese Aktionen doch zumindest etwas aufgebessert werden.

Ich finde das jedenfalls besser, als wenn NABU oder PETA in diese Nische drängen würden.


----------



## willmalwassagen (14. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Deren Fischmobil stand ja schon häufiger in der Kritik.
> 
> - _Wenn man den Bericht an den Stellen schwärzt wo 'Landesverband, Fischereiverein und so' steht und irgendwelchen unbedarften Bürgern vorlegt,
> wen vermuten sie wohl hinter dieser Aktion?_
> ...



Ich habe vor einem Jahr bei einer Veranstaltung des LFVBW in Friedrichshafen den jungen Mann am Fischmobil gefragt, und welche Angeln zeigen sie den Kindern? Die Antwort" Keine, wir sind ein Naturschutzverband". Andere Angler die dabei standen waren eher meiner Ansicht das Fischmobil umzukippen und im Bodensee zu entsorgen. Aber ich habe mich als Nichtmitglied bei nahezu allen Verantwortlichen beschwert und gedroht dafür zu sorgen dass ein Teil des Zuschusses aus der Fischereiabgabe gestrichen wird. Jetzt haben sie angeblich auch Angeln dabei und erklären dass die Fische geangelt werden können.


----------



## fishhawk (14. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> welche Angeln zeigen sie den Kindern? Die Antwort" Keine, wir sind ein Naturschutzverband". Andere Angler die dabei standen waren eher meiner Ansicht das Fischmobil umzukippen und im Bodensee zu entsorgen.



Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass die grüne Indoktrination in BW schon so weit fortgeschritten ist.

Absolut nachvollziehbare Reaktion und wenn das kein Einzelfall und keine persönliche Meinungsäußerung sondern Verbandslinie war, dann sollte man den zuständigen Funktionären wirklich die Hölle heiß machen.

Sonst noch jemand hier, der schon mal  live dabei war oder weiß, ob sich da mittlerweile was gebessert hat?


----------



## Wegberger (14. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Hallo,



> Zitat willmalwassagen:Ich habe vor einem Jahr bei einer Veranstaltung des LFVBW in  Friedrichshafen den jungen Mann am Fischmobil gefragt, und welche Angeln  zeigen sie den Kindern? Die Antwort" Keine, wir sind ein  Naturschutzverband".





> Zitat fishhawk:Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass die grüne Indoktrination in BW schon so weit fortgeschritten ist.
> Absolut nachvollziehbare Reaktion und wenn das kein Einzelfall und keine  persönliche Meinungsäußerung sondern Verbandslinie war, dann sollte man  den zuständigen Funktionären wirklich die Hölle heiß machen.


Wieso das ? Ich dachte das ist es was ihr wollt. Wir die warnen, haben doch eh keine Ahnung.


----------



## fishhawk (14. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Hallo,



> Wieso das ? Ich dachte das ist es was ihr wollt. Wir die warnen, haben doch eh keine Ahnung.



Bei welcher Aktion warst du denn vor Ort? Erzähl mal aus der Praxis.

Und weil eine Einzelperson in BW so nen  Unfug erzählt hat, sind natürlich auch alle anderen  Aktionen in anderen Bundesländern  von anderen Akteuren schlecht ?

Aber mit einem Teil deiner Aussage gebe ich dir sogar recht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> In einem grün regierten Bundesland Kinder, am besten noch aus veganem Elternhäusern, im regulären Pflichtunterricht eine Angel in die Hand zu drücken könnte durchaus negative Reaktionen hervorrufen.



Eine ANGEL, keine Waffe! Warum sollte das negative Reaktionen hervorrufen? Vermutlich nicht mehr, als wenn ich einem 8- jährigen ein Smartphone in die Hand drücke, einen bestimmten Fußballverein favorisiere oder Werbung für ein bestimmtes Produkt im Unterricht mache. Irgendjemand wird immer meckern und das wird bei einer ANGELN nicht anders sein, also nicht mehr oder weniger. Da sitzt nämlich das Problem- viele denken, Angeln ist schlecht angesehen! Das wird aus einigen Antworten hier deutlich. ICH schäme mich nicht dafür ANGLER zu sein!



fishhawk schrieb:


> Auf freiwilliger Basis und mit Einverständnis der Eltern dann als  Ergänzung zum Lehrstoff wäre das aber wahrscheinlich schon machbar.



Angeln nur mit Einverständnis der Eltern? Langsam fehlen mir die Worte...Das ist nicht böse gemeint, sondern zeigt mir einfach nur, wie die Situation in Deutschland von Anglern eingeschätzt wird! Wir ANGELN doch nur.



fishhawk schrieb:


> Aber auch wenn jetzt keine Kinder sofort zu Junganglern gemacht wurden,  dürfte die öffentliche Wahrnehmung von Anglern durch diese Aktionen doch  zumindest etwas aufgebessert werden.



Und dieser Satz zeigt doch einmal mehr deutlich, dass wir Angler nur mit Naturschutzgedöns punkten können und nicht mit Angeln. Wenn Angler so denken und unser Hobby vor der Öffentlichkeit verstecken, wo wollen wir dann in 5 oder 10 Jahren stehen? Darum sage ich WIR MÜSSEN WERBUNG FÜR DAS ANGELN MACHEN, nicht für Naturschutz!

Ich war heute mit meinem Sohn auf der MS Einigkeit unterwegs, wir haben geangelt, Fische gefangen und hatten sogar Blut an den Händen- sieht mein Sohn verstört aus? Das Wetter war echt grottenschlecht, aber wir hatten trotzdem verdammt viel Spaß!


----------



## Ørret (14. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

http://www.outfox-world.de/news/verband-ermuntert-angler-keine-angst-vor-peta.html

#6


----------



## fishhawk (15. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Hallo,



> Angeln nur mit Einverständnis der Eltern? Langsam fehlen mir die Worte.



Na gut, wenn du meinst man kann Grundschulkinder gegen den Willen ihrer Eltern zu Sachen zwingen, die nicht im Lehrplan stehen, ist das deine Meinung.

Ein Lehrer in der 4. Klasse wird da wohl etwas vorsichtiger agieren.  Der kann dann nämlich drauf warten, dass er verklagt wird, weil die armen Kinderchen den Übertritt aufs Gymnasium nur deshalb nicht geschafft haben, weil sie von dem Erlebnis lebende Tiere aus dem Wasser zu ziehen, zu töten und zu zerlegen total traumatisiert waren. Ein Lehrer wird sich da immer rückversichern, bevor er Dinge tut, die nicht in Lehrplan oder Schulordnung vorgesehen sind. Und in einem grün regierten Land wahrscheinlich ganz besonders.

Auch bei einem Schnupperangeln würde schon aus haftungsrechtlichen Gründen vorher das Einverständnis der Eltern einholen.

Ich war einige Jahr in meinem Verein in der Jugendarbeit aktiv. Auch da haben wir uns Ausflüge, Nachtfischen, Zeltlager etc. immer von den Eltern genehmigen lassen. Und für den Eintritt in die Jugendgruppe war natürlich auch die Genehmigung der Eltern Pflicht. Und nein, ich habe nicht versucht die Jugendlichen zu Naturschützern zu erziehen. Bei mir stand modernes Angeln  im Vordergrund. Hingeschmissen hab ich erst, als sich der Verein Richtung Put-and-Take / Fischfleisch um jeden Preis entwickelt hat.

Wenn du mit fremden Kindern ohne Einverständnis der Eltern zum Angeln auf die Ostsee fahren würdest ist das deine Privatangelegenheit. 



> WIR MÜSSEN WERBUNG FÜR DAS ANGELN MACHEN, nicht für Naturschutz!




Absolute Zustimmung. 

Allerdings bin ich der Meinung, dass eben nicht reicht, nur nen Artikel zu veröffentlichen, wie geil es doch ist, frisch besetzte Regenbogenforellen aus dem Weiher zu  ziehen.

Ich finde es als PR besser zu zeigen, dass Angeln nicht nur Spaß macht sondern auch für die Allgemeinheit nen Nutzen hat.

Ob das nun wirtschaftliche, soziale oder ökologische Nutzen sind, ist mir dabei völlig egal. 

Aber natürlich akzeptiere ich es, wenn da jemand anderer Meinung ist.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Na gut, wenn du meinst man kann Grundschulkinder gegen den Willen ihrer Eltern zu Sachen zwingen, die nicht im Lehrplan stehen, ist das deine Meinung.
> 
> Ein Lehrer in der 4. Klasse wird da wohl etwas vorsichtiger agieren.  Der kann dann nämlich drauf warten, dass er verklagt wird, weil die armen Kinderchen den Übertritt aufs Gymnasium nur deshalb nicht geschafft haben, weil sie von dem Erlebnis lebende Tiere aus dem Wasser zu ziehen, zu töten und zu zerlegen total traumatisiert waren. Ein Lehrer wird sich da immer rückversichern, bevor er Dinge tut, die nicht in Lehrplan oder Schulordnung vorgesehen sind. Und in einem grün regierten Land wahrscheinlich ganz besonders.
> 
> Auch bei einem Schnupperangeln würde schon aus haftungsrechtlichen Gründen vorher das Einverständnis der Eltern einholen.



Ihr malt die Welt ein wenig schlechter, als sie ist! Eltern, die motzen und meckern, alles besser wissen und eh jeden anzeigen und Elterngespräche wegen Gott und der Welt führen, habe ich las Leher mit und ohne Angeln. Ich lasse mir als Lehrer aber nicht von Eltern vorschreiben, wie ich meinen Unterricht zu gestalten habe. Aber das ist ein Problem der Gesellschaft, dass man wenig Rückgrat zeigt und egoistisch im Wohlfühlklima mir der Masse mitschwimmt, möglichst ohne Widerstand! Das werden wir hier nicht klären oder ändern können, jeodch im Rahmen der ÖA nicht kuschen und kuscheln, sondern für unser Hobby einstehen.



fishhawk schrieb:


> Allerdings bin ich der Meinung, dass eben nicht reicht, nur nen Artikel  zu veröffentlichen, wie geil es doch ist, frisch besetzte  Regenbogenforellen aus dem Weiher zu  ziehen.
> 
> Ich finde es als PR besser zu zeigen, dass Angeln nicht nur Spaß macht sondern auch für die Allgemeinheit nen Nutzen hat.
> 
> Ob das nun wirtschaftliche, soziale oder ökologische Nutzen sind, ist mir dabei völlig egal.



Beim ersten und dritten Absatz bin ich ja bei Dir, nur der zweite ist wieder unglücklich formuliert |rolleyes. Natürlich darf (und sollte?) man auch zeigen, was Angler leisten. Dazu gehören natürlich auch Projekte an Schulen zum Thema Naturschutz oder Arbeitsdienste an Gewässern. Ich habe nie gefordert, die ÖA zu Naturschutzprojekten einzustellen! Aber was spricht dagegen den Fokus in der ÖA auf das Angeln zu legen- wobei ich (da sind wir wieder bei dem Hauptpunt meiner Kritik) ja schon zufrieden wäre, wenn das ANGELN überhaupt noch eine Rolle bei der ÖA spielen würde. Von "im Vordergrund" wage ich ja gar nicht mehr zu reden....


----------



## fishhawk (15. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Hallo,



> Aber was spricht dagegen den Fokus in der ÖA auf das Angeln zu legen- wobei ich (da sind wir wieder bei dem Hauptpunt meiner Kritik) ja schon zufrieden wäre, wenn das ANGELN überhaupt noch eine Rolle bei der ÖA spielen würde



Gar nichts und was anderes hab ich auch nie behauptet.
In den Beispielen, auf die ich mich beziehe wurde ja eben zusätzlich zum Lehrstoff auch geangelt.

Und dass beim Schnupperangeln außerhalb des Unterrichts Fischhege und Gewässerpflege bestenfalls am Rande mal erwähnt werden ist ja auch selbstverständlich.



> Ich lasse mir als Lehrer aber nicht von Eltern vorschreiben, wie ich meinen Unterricht zu gestalten habe



Verlangt ja auch niemand.

Lehrer haben zwar die Freiheit wie sie ihren Unterricht gestalten, aber eben nicht was sie den Kindern vermitteln. Da werden sie durch Lehrpläne und Schulordnung eingebremst.

Deshalb  kann man  Angeln im Pflichtunterricht eben nicht in den Vordergrund stellen, weil es nicht zum Pflichtunterricht gehört.

Genausowenig kann ein jagender Lehrer so einfach während des Unterrichts mit den Kindern mal  auf Schießbahn gehen oder im Wald Rehe abschießen und zerlegen lassen.

Wenn man also Sachen macht, die nicht durch Lehrplan oder Schulordnung gedeckt sind, ist es doch völlig klar, dass man sich das vorher genehmigen lässt.

Würdest du persönlich nun mit fremden Kindern ohne Genehmigung der Eltern zum Angeln auf die Ostsee fahren oder nicht?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Lehrer haben zwar die Freiheit wie sie ihren Unterricht gestalten, aber eben nicht was sie den Kindern vermitteln. Da werden sie durch Lehrpläne und Schulordnung eingebremst.
> 
> Deshalb  kann man  Angeln im Pflichtunterricht eben nicht in den Vordergrund stellen, weil es nicht zum Pflichtunterricht gehört.



Bei uns müssen Lehrpläne gemäß den Mindestanforderungen umgesetzt werden, jedoch ist mir kein Verbot bekannt, dass mir verbietet über diesen Anforderungen hinaus Dinge zu vermitteln.



fishhawk schrieb:


> Wenn man also Sachen macht, die nicht durch Lehrplan oder Schulordnung  gedeckt sind, ist es doch völlig klar, dass man sich das vorher  genehmigen lässt.



Dann zwingst Du mich ja jetzt zu der nächsten Frage. *Wurde bei den hier genannten Projekten denn versucht eine Genehmigung zu erhalten*, *mehr Praxis/ mehr Bezug auf das Angeln in den Unterricht einfließen zu lassen* oder ist man mit der jetzigen Ausrichtung des Unterrichtes zum Naturschutz zufrieden und hält das als Wissen zum Angeln und um Kinder zum Angeln zu bewegen für ausreichend?



fishhawk schrieb:


> Würdest du persönlich nun mit fremden Kindern ohne Genehmigung der Eltern zum Angeln auf die Ostsee fahren oder nicht?



Nein! Ist auch nicht das Thema hier. Im Rahmen einer Projektwoche zum Beispiel  zum Meeresangeln würde ich selbstverständlich praktisches Angeln auf der Ostsee zum Bestandteil des Projektes machen und somit mir auch im Vorfeld die Tour genehmigen lassen. Ich würde ein Projekt zum (Meeres)angeln auch nur unter der Bedinung durchführen, dass dieses Projekt einen hohen praktischen Anteil "Angeln" enthält. Ansonsten stehen sicherlich viele Biologielehrer zur Verfügung, die das Wissen entsprechend den Anforderungen des Lehrplans deutlich besser und gezielter vermitteln können.


----------



## fishhawk (15. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Hallo,



> Wurde bei den hier genannten Projekten denn versucht eine Genehmigung zu erhalten, mehr Praxis/ mehr Bezug auf das Angeln in den Unterricht einfließen zu lassen oder ist man mit der jetzigen Ausrichtung des Unterrichtes zum Naturschutz zufrieden und hält das als Wissen zum Angeln und um Kinder zum Angeln zu bewegen für ausreichend?



Das können wohl nur die direkt betroffenen Organisatoren/Lehrkräfte beantworten.

Ansonsten stimme ich mit dir überein, dass man sicher versuchen könnte, ggf. noch mehr Angeln in die Projekte einzubauen.

Aber da ich nicht mehr direkt betroffen bin, kann ich da nicht viel zu sagen.

Ich hab auch  niemals behauptet, dass diese Projekt nun das Non-Plus-Ultra wären, ebensowenig wie du sie komplett verteufelt hast.

Aber du bist nunmal nicht der einzige, der sich dazu geäußert hat und da hat es mich schon dazu gedrängt, die Leute etwas in Schutz nehmen, die vor Ort die Arbeit machen.

Von außen redet es sich immer einfacher, als wenn man dann selbst gefordert ist was tun.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Das können wohl nur die direkt betroffenen Organisatoren/Lehrkräfte beantworten.



Eventuell äußert sich ja jemand hierzu, wäre wünschenswert!



fishhawk schrieb:


> Von außen redet es sich immer einfacher, als wenn man dann selbst gefordert ist was tun.



Definitiv! Wenn dann jeder Verband/ Verein ein wenig ÖA für unser Hobby betreiben würde, wäre der Aufwand für jeden einzelnen deutlich geringer und unser Hobby wäre intensiver in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung zu finden. 

Übrigens denke ich, dass die Wahrnehmung dann auch für Naturschutzprojekte größer wäre- wenn man sich als Verband/ Verein erst einmal eine öffentliche Wahrnehmung erarbeitet hat und auf ein Netzwerk zurückgreifen kann, wird alles was man macht intensiver wahrgenommen. Da schließt sich dann der Kreis...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Angeln ist geil- benötigen wir mehr, als gemeinsam mit Freunden den Fischen nachzustellen und anschließend zusammen essen und zu fachsimpeln? Nein!

https://www.hna.de/lokales/hann-mue...ende-frischerer-fisch-geht-nicht-9789803.html


----------



## MarkusZ (19. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Angeln ist geil- benötigen wir mehr, als gemeinsam mit Freunden den Fischen nachzustellen und anschließend zusammen essen und zu fachsimpeln? Nein!
> 
> https://www.hna.de/lokales/hann-mue...ende-frischerer-fisch-geht-nicht-9789803.html



Kommt drauf an, wen du mit "wir" meinst.

Solche Veranstaltungen, wo dann auch noch frisch besetzte ReBos aus dem Weiher gezogen werden, sind nun überhaupt mich Ding.

Und das Bild mit der dreckverschmierten Forelle finde ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt besonders gelungen.

Aber wem es gefällt, der soll es ruhig machen.

Und wer mag, kann das auch für ne  Super-PR halten.

Ich persönlich sehe da bei Bild und Text  schon noch etwas Optimierungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Georg Baumann (19. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Man kann wohl immer was besser machen. Aber es kommt doch eine gute Grundstimmung rüber. Freude am Angeln, etc.


----------



## MarkusZ (19. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Man kann wohl immer was besser machen. Aber es kommt doch eine gute Grundstimmung rüber. Freude am Angeln, etc.



Auch wenn solche Aktionen persönlich nicht mein Ding sind, finde ich sie trotzdem in Ordnung. 

Wenn die lokale Bevölkerung dann auch noch verköstigt wird, bringt das sicher auch ein paar Sympathiepunkte für den Verein.

Ich finde nur die Berichterstattung nicht optimal und das kategorische "Nein" in Fisherbandits Statement.

Es gibt auch Angler, die lieber ruhig und abgeschieden ihrem Hobby an Naturgewässern nachgehen  und im Gewässer abgewachsenen Fische fangen wollen.

Denen sollte man m.E. ihrer Bedürfnisse nun nicht mit solchen kategorischen Feststellungen absprechen.


----------



## MS aus G (19. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Schon wieder vor meiner Haustür!!!

Mein Ding ist das auch nicht (als Angler)! Aber tausend Mal besser für unser schönes Hobby, als der Bericht über aufgehängte Nistkästen oder so!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## MarkusZ (19. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



> [/Aber tausend Mal besser für unser schönes Hobby, als der Bericht über aufgehängte Nistkästen oder so!!!QUOTE]
> 
> Damit würde man wohl tatsächlich das Risiko von Angelverboten erhöhen.
> 
> ...


----------



## MS aus G (19. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Ich behaupte mal das bei Nichtanglern, das Ergebnis, also das kleine Fische wieder in ihr Element kommen, hängenbleibt, und nicht wirklich das "werfen"!?! Ich habe jedenfalls noch keinen Angler gesehen, der seine zu kleinen Fische in hohem Bogen ins Wasser "zurückwirft"!!!

Man kann es auch übertreiben mit dem "auseinandernehmen", wenn wirklich mal über das Angeln berichtet wird!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## fishhawk (19. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Man kann es auch übertreiben mit dem "auseinandernehmen", wenn wirklich mal über das Angeln berichtet wird!!!



Jo, das darf man nur, wenn bayerische Angler an die Schulen gehen  .



> Angeln ist geil



Finde ich auch, zumindest so wie ich das mache.

Ob das nun wirklich der erste Gedanke ist, der Nichtanglern durch den Kopf geht, wenn sie das Bild sehen, kann man zumindest bezweifeln.

Aber grundsätzlich sind Fischerfeste schon ne gut Möglichkeit für PR und spülen auch so manchen Euro in die Vereinskasse.

Den Bericht hätte man m.M.n. aber schon etwas ansprechender gestalten können.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Den Bericht hätte man m.M.n. aber schon etwas ansprechender gestalten können.



In der Regel sind das ja keine Medienprofis, somit kann man keine Wunder erwarten. Ich freue mich auch über einfache Berichte über das Angeln!

Es werden im Vorfeld 20 oder 50 Fotos gemacht und ein Redakteur sucht sich dann ein Bild aus. Der hat dann oftmals keine Ahnung vom Angeln und dem fällt eine "schmutzige" Forelle nicht auf, da es ihm um etwas anderes bei der Auswahl des Bildes geht.

Das berühmte "Haar in der Suppe"...


----------



## fishhawk (19. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



> In der Regel sind das ja keine Medienprofis, somit kann man keine Wunder erwarten



Schon klar, ist ja  Niedersachsen.

An Angelvereine in Bayern muss man natürlich ganz andere Ansprüche stellen.


----------



## scripophix (19. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Unsere "Freunde" waren auch wieder tätig, heute entdeckt:

http://www.hier-luebeck.de/tipps-in...her-foerdern-natur-angeln-im-schulunterricht/

Die Reihenfolge im letzten Satz finde ich interessant. Erst kommt das Angeln, dann die Naturnutzung. Die haben es irgendwie drauf. #6


----------



## angler1996 (19. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

was ist daran überraschend?
 Natur ist für Kinder ( ja nach Alter ) imaginär, der gefangene Fisch greifbar 
 was gibt es schöneres als mit Kindern Angeln zu gehen#c
 He Spross, wenn Du das liest - es war manchmal auch schwierig:m


----------



## MarkusZ (20. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



ArmesSchwein schrieb:


> Unsere "Freunde" waren auch wieder tätig, heute entdeckt:
> 
> http://www.hier-luebeck.de/tipps-in...her-foerdern-natur-angeln-im-schulunterricht/
> 
> Die Reihenfolge im letzten Satz finde ich interessant. Erst kommt das Angeln, dann die Naturnutzung. Die haben es irgendwie drauf. #6



Na ja, im ersten Absatz steht aber immer Natur und Naturerlebnis *jeweils vor* Angeln. Aber ist halt ein norddeutscher Verein.

Wenn bayerische Vereine das tun, geht hier der Punk aber ganz anders ab.

Die Teublitzer schreiben z.B. was von  "Unterricht in Natur- und Gewässerkunde und zum Angeln heranführen", da gab es sofort heftigste Kritik. Da schreiben manche dann sogar, damit würden die armen Kinder dem NABU in Arme getrieben.

Ich finde diese Aktionen jedenfalls gut, egal wo sie stattfinden. Und wenn die anderen von den  Bayern abkupfern kann das so schlecht dann wohl auch nicht sein.


----------



## Georg Baumann (20. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Ganz ehrlich: Die ganzen Diskussionen hier, wo was wie steht und in welcher Reiehenfolge, erinnern mich stark an Kir Royal. Vielleicht kennt einer die Serie und erinnert sich an die Szene, als der Landtagsabgeordnete mit dem Zollstock nachmisst, ob das Foto vom Ministerpräsidenten hoffentlich einen halben Millimeter größer ist als seins. 
In der Wissenschaft nennt man das wohl Elfenbeinturm. Interessiert am Ende kein Schw... .
Solange ein positives Bild vom Angeln vermittelt wird, ist mir völlig latte, ob da an irgendeiner Stelle Naturschutz erwähnt ist und meinetwegen sogar zuerst |supergri (und ja, ich hab's kapiert: Naturschutz ONLY hilft dem Angeln nicht weiter. Da sind wir uns doch alle einig). Amen!|engel:


----------



## fishhawk (20. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> ...Solange ein positives Bild vom Angeln vermittelt wird, ist mir völlig latte, ob da an irgendeiner Stelle Naturschutz erwähnt ist und meinetwegen sogar zuerst....




Das sehe ich ebenso. Und wichtiger als was geschrieben wird ist für mich, was von den Anglern vor Ort tatsächlich gemacht wird.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Solange ein positives Bild vom Angeln vermittelt wird, ist mir völlig latte, ob da an irgendeiner Stelle Naturschutz erwähnt ist und meinetwegen sogar zuerst |supergri (und ja, ich hab's kapiert: Naturschutz ONLY hilft dem Angeln nicht weiter. Da sind wir uns doch alle einig). Amen!|engel:



Es geht doch auch eigentlich gar nicht um die Reihenfolge in der Berichterstattung, sondern darum, dass diese Darstellung lediglich die Reihenfolge der Prioritäten aufzeigt. Es ist einfach die Realität, dass Angelvereine/ Verbände heutzutage einfach von Anglern bezahlte Naturschutzverbände sind, die Gewässer hegen und pflegen. Damit diese Verbände finanziell über die Runden kommen, lassen sie Angler in ihren Gewässern ein paar Fische unter strengen Regeln fangen. Damit Angler diese Vereine bei Google finden, haben diese Naturschutzverbände halt das Wort "Angeln" noch in ihrem Vereinsnamen, in der Satzung hingegen dann häufig nicht mehr. So wird sich dann auch bei der ÖA präsentiert. Das wird durch die Reihenfolge in der Aufzählung einfach nur noch einmal deutlich.

Aber es gibt auch immer wieder Ausnahmen!

Eine Ausnahme ist zum Beispiel der ASV Bischofsheim 1924, der das  MS-R Jugend Workshops Team zum Jugendangeln eingeladen hat:

https://www.facebook.com/angelschuleschloegl/posts/1786283248096083

https://www.facebook.com/MSRange.FeederMatch/posts/1941070642570238

ÖA über das schönste Hobby der Welt!


----------



## fishhawk (20. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



> Es geht doch auch eigentlich gar nicht um die Reihenfolge in der Berichterstattung, sondern darum, dass diese Darstellung lediglich die Reihenfolge der Prioritäten aufzeigt. Es ist einfach die Realität, dass Angelvereine/ Verbände heutzutage einfach von Anglern bezahlte Naturschutzverbände sind, die Gewässer hegen und pflegen. Damit diese Verbände finanziell über die Runden kommen, lassen sie Angler in ihren Gewässern ein paar Fische unter strengen Regeln fangen. .



Dazu hast du natürlich landesweit empirische Forschung betrieben, alle Daten akribisch ausgewertet und neutral bewertet. 
Du warst wahrscheinlich auch bei allen Aktionen "Fischer machen Schule" dabei oder hast zumindest genaue Ablaufbeschreibungen von den Beteiligten erhalten. 

Oder du bist halt einfach im Besitz einer magischen Kristallkugel und der Allwissenheit. Dort steht dann:  Vereine sind natürlich diktatorische Gebilde, wo völlig  rechtlose Mitglieder von Tyrannen versklavt und geknechtet werden ohne es zu merken..

Du bist der Anführer der letzten freidenkenden Angler, der furchtlos gegen das Übel ankämpft.

Das gibt dir  dann natürlich auch das Recht zu bestimmen, was Angler geil zu finden haben und was nicht.

Und wer sich geilere Angelerlebnisse vorstellen kann, als mit 34 anderen Anglern Schulter an Schulter am Teich zu stehen um auf die Schnelle mal 250 frisch besetzte ReBos an Land zu ziehen, ist draußen. 

Huch, das war ja auch ein Vereinsangeln. 

Warum fällt mir gerade jetzt mein Lateinunterricht wieder ein?

memento te esse hominem


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Dazu hast du natürlich landesweit empirische Forschung betrieben, alle Daten akribisch ausgewertet und neutral bewertet.



Das ist nicht notwendig, denn es reicht mit offenen Augen durch das Leben zu gehen- oder einfach auch nur hier im Thread zu lesen!



fishhawk schrieb:


> Du warst wahrscheinlich auch bei allen Aktionen "Fischer machen Schule"  dabei oder hast zumindest genaue Ablaufbeschreibungen von den  Beteiligten erhalten.



Das Du jetzt wieder dieses Thema hier ins Spiel bringst, zeigt doch deutlich, dass "Fischer machen Schule" anscheinend "das Projekt" ist und darüber hinaus nicht viel an ÖA zu berichten gibt. Demnach ist - auch gut gemeinte - Kritik an diesem Projekt Majestätsbeleidigung an Verbandlern.

Aber für Dich noch einmal deutlich: Es spricht nichts dagegen, als Angelvereine in Schulen zu gehen. Meine Kritik bezog sich eher auf die Umsetzung und dem fehlenden Bezug zum Angeln.



fishhawk schrieb:


> Oder du bist halt einfach im Besitz einer magischen Kristallkugel und  der Allwissenheit. Dort steht dann:  Vereine sind natürlich  diktatorische Gebilde, wo völlig  rechtlose Mitglieder von Tyrannen  versklavt und geknechtet werden ohne es zu merken..



Schon interessant, was Du in meinen Beitrag reininterpretierst. Anscheinend ist jeder Kritiker von "Fischer machen Schule" Dein persönlicher Feind. 

Ich benötige übrigens keine Kristallkugel, sondern bin seit über 30 Jahren Mitglied in verschiedenen Angelvereinen und habe somit meine persönlichen Erfahrungen gemacht, kenne viele Satzungen und - um den Bezug zum Thema zu finden - beobachte bundesweit die ÖA von Angelvereinen, lese in sozialen Netzwerken, vielen verschiedenen Foren für Angler und führe viele Gespräche mit Anglern. Daraus resultiert ein Bild, welches in dieser Diskussion von manchen Usern bestätigt wird bzw. meine Befürchtungen sogar noch übertroffen werden. Stichwort Majestätsbeleidigung- Kritik an einem Projekt und schon geht die Lutzi ab und es wird auf Kritiker eingeprügelt, alles natürlich ohne einen Bezug zum Thema oder gar mit positiven Beispielen, um die Kritiker zu widerlegen.

Fakt ist doch, dass es hier an positiven Beispielen für Angler weiterhin mangelt und somit einen Spiegel der Realität darstellt. Stell doch mal kurz 50 aktuelle Links zur ÖA von Angelvereinen mit Bezug zum Angeln hier rein.

Tyrannen und Diktatoren in Verbänden und Vereinen? Soweit würde ich nicht gehen, aber Kritiker werden angegangen und möglichst kaltgestellt. Ich musste diese Erfahrungen 2012 machen und bin seit 2013 dadurch in einem anderen Verein Mitglied. 




fishhawk schrieb:


> Du bist der Anführer der letzten freidenkenden Angler, der furchtlos gegen das Übel ankämpft.
> 
> Das gibt dir  dann natürlich auch das Recht zu bestimmen, was Angler geil zu finden haben und was nicht.
> 
> ...



Ja, das war ein Vereinsangeln und darüber wurde berichtet, also ÖA für Angler gemacht. Du findest ÖA zum Naturschutz halt wichtiger als ÖA zum Angeln. Das ist in Ordnung, erlaubt Dir jedoch nicht, die ÖA zum Angeln von anderen Vereinen zu kritisieren, wenn Du Kritik selbst nicht zulässt. Respektiere doch bitte einfach andere Ansichten von Anglern, respektiere doch Angler, die an Teichen auf Besatzfische angeln und das geil finden. Eventuell finden sie das auch gar nicht geil, sondern machen das, um Kinder und Jugendliche an das Angeln praktisch heranzuführen. Oder sogar Nichtangler durch ÖA für unser Hobby zu begeistern.

Ich gebe nicht vor, was Angler geil finden- ich denke jedoch, dass Angler berichte zum Angeln geil finden und Naturschützer Berichte zum Naturschutz geil finden.

Ich bin Angler, weil ich Angeln geil finde. Ich gehe zum Angeln auch mit einer Angelausrüstung und habe nie eine Harke oder Astschere dabei. Bin halt einfach nur Angler! Beim Arbeitsdienst komme ich mit Harke und Astschere, leiste meinen Beitrag zum Naturschutz- um am nächsten Tag an einem gepflegten Gewässer angeln zu können. Somit könnte man dann genauso darüber berichten, nämlich Gewässerpflege, um am nächsten Tag ein Gemeinschaftsfischen an einem intakten Gewässer durchzuführen. Aber Du willst das gar nicht verstehen. Für Dich zählt "FIscher machen Schule" und darauf ruhst Du Dich jetzt aus und siehst durch dieses Projekt keine Notwendigkeit zur Verbesserung der ÖA von Vereinen und Verbänden.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Es geht doch auch eigentlich gar nicht um die Reihenfolge in der Berichterstattung, sondern darum, dass diese Darstellung lediglich die Reihenfolge der Prioritäten aufzeigt. Es ist einfach die Realität, dass Angelvereine/ Verbände heutzutage einfach von Anglern bezahlte Naturschutzverbände sind, die Gewässer hegen und pflegen. Damit diese Verbände finanziell über die Runden kommen, lassen sie Angler in ihren Gewässern ein paar Fische unter strengen Regeln fangen. Damit Angler diese Vereine bei Google finden, haben diese Naturschutzverbände halt das Wort "Angeln" noch in ihrem Vereinsnamen, in der Satzung hingegen dann häufig nicht mehr. So wird sich dann auch bei der ÖA präsentiert. Das wird durch die Reihenfolge in der Aufzählung einfach nur noch einmal deutlich.
> 
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> solche Vereine/Verbände kenne ich hier aus der Gegend überhaupt nicht und ich kenne etliche. Für mich ist es daher nicht nachvollziehbar, wie Du zu Deinen Feststellungen kommst. Allerdings habe ich mit Vereinen/Verbänden außerhalb Bayerns keine Erfahrung.
> 
> ...



Gucke ich mir die Prioritäten bei der ÖA bei Euch in Bayern an, so sehe ich auch dort genau diese Art der ÖA bei den Verbänden und erlaube mir dann doch tatsächlich durch diese Wahrnehmung eine eigene Meinung hier im Thread zu veröffentlichen! Ja, mir ist klar, dass es einigen Aktiven in den Verbänden nicht passt. Die "Mutter aller Verbände" - der DAFV - geht ja als Vorbild genauso wenig selbstkritsich mit Meinungen von außen um. Warum sollte das also auf regionaler Ebene anders sein?

Es zeigt hier ja deutlich durch eigenes Schulterklopfen, dass man diese Art der ÖA mit den dargestellten Prioritäten gut findet. So wird sich also auch in naher Zukunft nichts ändern, da man ausschließlich diesen Weg für richtig hält. Selbstkritik ist überhaupt nicht angesagt, Kritik von außen wird versucht wegzudiskutieren, ohne jedoch Lösungen oder gar Beispiele für eine ÖA für das Angeln/ für Angler aufzuzeigen.

Nein, Ehrenamt hat heute nicht mehr mit Ehrenmann zu tun! 

Früher war es so, dass ein Ehrenamt altruistisch ausgeführt wurde. Davon sind wir heute weit entfernt, denn heute gilt die eigene Meinung durchzusetzen.

In Angelvereinen ist dieses ja auch problemlos möglich, da sich lediglich ein geringer Teil der Mitglieder mit den Vereinsbeschlüssen beschäftigt und so droht aus dem inneren keine Gefahr. Man kann also schalten und walten wie man in der gewählten Position möchte, solange man sich an die Satzung hält und die Mitglieder angeln dürfen. Wenn man dann auch noch auf eine ÖA verzichtet, bekommen die Mitglieder ja in der Regel also auch nicht mit, dass etwas falsch läuft. Ein Schelm wer dabei böses denkt.

Wenn ich dann immer wieder lese, man sei ein Maturschutzverband wegen der Gemeinnützigkeit/ Abgabenordnung, geht mir endgültig die Sicherung durch. Wer hat denn versucht, dass zu ändern/ zu verhindern?

Nein, Angler bezahlen Naturschutzverbände und die meisten sind damit zufrieden und glücklich, weil sie angeln dürfen. Gibt es Verbote/ Einschränkungen sind immer die anderen Schuld. Das man durch eigenes Versagen und seinen Naturschutzgedöns und der entsprechenden ÖA dazu beigetragen hat- Fehlanzeige von Selbstkritik! Verkauft wird das dann den Mitgliedern als "böse Macht der Gegenseite" und man sei schuldlos.

Nächste Woche ist hier oben im Norden eine Jagd- und Angelmesse, wo auch der LSFV Sh ausstellt. Jede Wette, dass auf dem Stand der Naturschutz und die Leistungen für den Naturschutz im Vordergrund stehen werden. Wenn man Glück hat, findet man in der zweiten Reihe einen Hinweis auf das Angeln. Das ist dann ÖA mit der von mir mehrfach genannten Prioritätenreihenfolge der ÖA von ANGELverbänden.  So will man dann Menschen also für das Angeln begeistern- oder will man gar keine neuen Angler? Das ist meine Wahrnehmung der ÖA durch Angelverbände und Kritik ist nicht erwünscht, habe ich jetzt verstanden! 

Berichtet noch ein wenig über Bachflohkrebse und Reiherenten, mal sehen wo wir in 10 oder 20 Jahren stehen.

In diesem Sinne eine angenehme Woche!


----------



## Lajos1 (21. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Hallo,

also ich kenne keinen Verein hier, bei dem das Angeln nicht an erster Stelle steht und zwar mit Abstand.
Da muss es woanders aber seltsame Vereine geben. Glaube ich aber auch, ich habe hier ja schon gelesen, dass es Angelvereine ohne Gewässer gibt #d .
Was der DAFV macht ist uns in Bayern wurscht, da wir da nicht dabei sind.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Glaube ich aber auch, ich habe hier ja schon gelesen, dass es Angelvereine ohne Gewässer gibt #d .



Die gibt es auch in Bayern zur Genüge. Der Grund hierfür sind aber nicht irgendwelche Naturschutzgedanken, sondern der im Vordergrund stehende Zugang zu den Verbandsgewässern. Auch in meinem Verein sind schätzungsweise 1/3 der Leute primär deshalb  Mitglied, um Jahreskarten für die mittelfränkischen Verbandsgewässer zu bekommen.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die gibt es auch in Bayern zur Genüge. Der Grund hierfür sind aber nicht irgendwelche Naturschutzgedanken, sondern der im Vordergrund stehende Zugang zu den Verbandsgewässern. Auch in meinem Verein sind schätzungsweise 1/3 der Leute primär deshalb  Mitglied, um Jahreskarten für die mittelfränkischen Verbandsgewässer zu bekommen.



Hallo,

ja, aber ihr habt ja als Verein selbst Gewässer.
Ohne selbstbewirtschaftete Gewässer gibt es auch keine Verbandsmitgliedschaft.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ohne selbstbewirtschaftete Gewässer gibt es auch keine Verbandsmitgliedschaft.



Wo steht das?


----------



## Lajos1 (21. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wo steht das?



Hallo,

war einst eine Aussage von (heute Ehrenpräsident) Dr. Maier.
Und zwar als ein Verein den Löschteich der Dorffeuerwehr als Gewässer angab, dass das eben nicht genüge als Gewässer, weshalb dessen Mitgliedschaft im Verband abgelehnt wurde.
Ganz im Ernst, kennst Du einen Verein welcher im Fischereiverband Mittelfranken Mitglied ist und selbst kein Gewässer bewirtschaftet. Es bekommen ja nicht mal mehr die passiven Mitglieder der einzelnen Vereine die teilweise begehrten Karten des Verbandes. Wieso sollte dann ein Verein Karten bekommen, dessen Mitglieder selbst überhaupt nicht angeln können (in den Vereinsgewässern).

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ganz im Ernst, kennst Du einen Verein welcher im Fischereiverband Mittelfranken Mitglied ist und selbst kein Gewässer bewirtschaftet. Es bekommen ja nicht mal mehr die passiven Mitglieder der einzelnen Vereine die teilweise begehrten Karten des Verbandes. Wieso sollte dann ein Verein Karten bekommen, dessen Mitglieder selbst überhaupt nicht angeln können (in den Vereinsgewässern).



Laut Aussagen auf der Mitgliederversammlung des Mittelfränkischen Verbands vorige Woche haben alle Bezirksverbände mit Ausnahme des mittelfränkischen seit vorigem Jahr eine tiefrote Entwicklung der Mitgliederzahlen. Von daher nehme ich mal an, die sind aktuell nicht sehr wählerisch, wenn es um Neuaufnahmen geht. 

Generell geht es darum, was in der Satzung steht. Ganz einfaches Szenario: Verein X hat bei Aufnahme in den Verband 2 Gewässer gepachtet. Die Pacht beider Gewässer wird nicht verlängert. Bleibt er trotzdem Mitglied?

Auf deine Frage zurückzukommen: Ja, ich kenne 1 Verein in Oberfranken, der Verbandsmitglied ist und keine eigenen Gewässer bewirtschaftet.


----------



## torstenhtr (21. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Lajos:


> solche Vereine/Verbände kenne ich hier aus der Gegend überhaupt nicht und ich kenne etliche.


Selten so gelacht. Der LFV Bayern ist* anerkannter* Naturschutzverband. Dies bedeutet, das er *vorwiegend Ziele *des Naturschutzes verfolgen *muss.

*Lars:





> Wenn ich dann immer wieder lese, man sei ein Maturschutzverband wegen  der Gemeinnützigkeit/ Abgabenordnung, geht mir endgültig die Sicherung  durch. Wer hat denn versucht, dass zu ändern/ zu verhindern?


So geschrieben ergibt das auch keinen Sinn. Als gemeinnütziger Verein/Verband muss man kein (anerkannter) Naturschutzverband sein. 

Die Problematik ist, das nur bestimmte Zwecke als gemeinnützig anerkannt werden. Laut BMF [1] können Vereine nur bei "[..] Förderung des Naturschutzes und der Landschaftspflege als gemeinnützig anerkannt [..]" werden. (Daneben gilt Casting auch als gemeinnütziger Sport.) Man hat verschlafen, das Angeln als praktische Tätigkeit als gemeinnützig anerkennen zu lassen.

Deswegen können die "Angel-"vereine/verbände aktuell das praktische Angeln nicht überwiegend vertreten, wenn sie gemeinnützig sind.

--

Zum eigentlichen Thema:
Findet konkrete, koordinierte, zielorientierte Öffentlichkeitsarbeit im Sinne des Angelns tatsächlich statt? 

Ich nehme so gut wie nichts wahr, die Beispiele zeigen (wenn überhaupt) nur Berichte von Angelveranstaltungen, ist das zielorientierte Öffentlichkeitsarbeit im Sinne des Angelns? 

[1] http://www.vereinsbesteuerung.info/anglerverein.htm


----------



## Lajos1 (21. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Selten so gelacht. Der LFV Bayern ist* anerkannter* Naturschutzverband. Dies bedeutet, das er *vorwiegend Ziele *des Naturschutzes verfolgen *muss.
> *
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## fishhawk (21. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Schon interessant, was Du in meinen Beitrag reininterpretierst. Anscheinend ist jeder Kritiker von "Fischer machen Schule" Dein persönlicher Feind.



Erstmal ging vor allem es darum, dass flächendeckend alle Vereine in D abgekanzelt wurden. Fakten, dass die Mehrheit der Vereine Naturschutz als Hauptziel betreibt und Angeln nur noch ganz untergeordnet und widerwillig zulässt, damit die Mitglieder nicht davonlaufen, wurden nicht genannt.

Dann fällt mir eben auf, dass Aktionen wie in Lübeck überschwänglich gefeiert werden, während man für ganz ähnliche Sachen wie in Teublitz nicht nur ein Haar in der Suppe findet, sondern ganze Büschel.

Und das bezieht sich jetzt nicht allein auf dich persönlich.



> Du findest ÖA zum Naturschutz halt wichtiger als ÖA zum Angeln.



Das könnte man wohl als Unterstellung bezeichnen, da es nicht der Wahrheit entspricht und auch nicht mit Fakten belegt wird.

Ich finde wichtig, dass PR ein positives Image vermittelt und das kann auf vielfältige Weise erfolgen.



> Ich gebe nicht vor, was Angler geil finden



Na gut, wenn du schreibts  "..... brauchen wir mehr als .... * Nein!*" klingt das für mich schon ziemlich absolutistisch. Kann man schon auf die Idee kommen, dass jemand, der anders denkt, dann unerwünscht ist.



> respektiere doch Angler, die an Teichen auf Besatzfische angeln und das geil finden



Nächste Unterstellung. Nur weil ich schreibe, dass ich mir was geileres vorstellen kann, heißt da ja nicht, dass ich die andere Seite nicht respektiere. 

Die dürfen aus meiner Sicht ruhig ihren Spaß haben. Ich war auch schon bei solchen Fischerfesten, allerdings wenn das Fischen vorbei war als Besucher. Hab ja auch geschrieben, dass ich solche Feste an sich als gute PR ansehe.

Nach deiner Logik, wäre allerdings dein Posting " ... brauchen wir mehr ?  *Nein!*" dann auch ziemlich respektlos gegenüber Anglern, die halt doch mehr von einem entspannten Angeltag erwarten. Soll jeder nach seiner Facon glücklich werden. Darum ging es.

Und ob du es glaubst oder nicht, ich habe nach wie vor Respekt vor deiner Arbeit und auch vor deiner Person. 

Deshalb werde ich aber nicht kritiklos zu allem "Hurra"  schreien, was du hier von dir gibst.

Manche Sachen von dir finde gut, andere eben weniger.

Wenn du mir nun die belegbaren Fakten lieferst, dass die überwiegende Mehrheit der deutschen Angelvereine tatsächlich hauptsächlich Naturschutz betreibt und Angeln dort wirklich nur noch eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt, werde ich mich nicht nur bei dir entschuldigen sondern auch die 50 Links zu PR-Maßnahmen sammeln, wo Angeln im Vordergrund steht. 

In meinem Umkreis hier, wirst du jedenfalls keine Belege für deine These finden.
Auch wenn die Vereine hier alle den Naturschutzstatus haben, um zB. Gewässer aus kommunaler Hand pachten zu dürfen, zielen hier fast alle Aktionen darauf ab die Angelmöglichkeiten an den Gewässern zu erhalten oder zu verbessern.

Und dazu gehört u.a. eben auch, dass im Herbst mal Angelplätze wieder freigemacht werden, Zufahrtswege instand gesetzt werden etc., etc.  .  Und manchmal ist es schlauer nicht alles an die große Glocke zu hängen.

Wenn die bei euch im Norden lieber Nistkästen aufhängen statt Laichhilfen ins Gewässer zu setzen, etc., liegt der Fall dann anders. Hab ich bisher hier im Süden aber nichts von gehört.

Und Wiederansiedlungsprojekte für Wanderfische mögen zwar offiziell Naturschutz sein, finde ich aber auch als Angler ziemlich gut. 

Dafür dürft ihr mich dann ruhig kritisieren.


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

*"Wir Angler sind Naturschützer 
 [...] und lehren Kindern und Jugendlichen den verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit der Natur"
Quelle: http://www.anglerdemo.de/Start.html*


----------



## fishhawk (22. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Hallo,

aus dem gleichen Text:



> Wir schützen und pflegen Gewässer



Ich dachte sowas tun nur die bösen Angelvereine???

Für mich nun kein Grund Anglerdemo zu verteufeln, da ich ja wie gesagt der Meinung bis, dass es wichtiger ist was tatsächlich in der Praxis gemacht wird, als was in irgendwelchen Leitbildern steht.

Aber wenn seine Jünger konsequent wären, müssten sie ihrem Idol nun vielleicht doch etwas Liebe entziehen.

Da aber hier die Meinungsführerschaft und Deutungshoheit nicht bei mir liegt, ist eh egal, was ich denke.

Ach ja, der Vollständigkeit halber die Fundstelle:

http://www.anglerdemo.de/Start.html

Vorletzter Absatz, Zeile 3/4 , so wie es dort am 22. April 2018 um 14:29 zu lesen war.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Ich gratuliere Euch zum Fundstück der Woche. Schön das ihr das per Screenshot gesichert habt. Wir haben  diese Sätze übrigens auch in unseren Flyern stehen, die wir zu tausenden als Printversion verteilt haben- allerdings auf Veranstaltungen für Angler und nicht auf der grünen Woche etc. So bin ich also nicht verwundert, dass ihr das bisher noch  nicht gelesen habt. 

Aber klasse, dass Ihr Euch die Seite von Anglerdemo mal intensiv durchgelesen habt. Ich hoffe, dass Euch da für die ÖA neue Ideen gekommen sind. 

_[Edit Mod: Das Veröffentlichen (Ganz oder in Auszügen) von Mails oder Persönlichen  Nachrichten ist laut Boardregeln (__§ 5 Verhaltensregeln, Punkt 8) nicht gestattet! Bitte zukünftig darauf achten!]_

99 Prozent der User hier haben übrigens verstanden, dass ich eine private Meinung habe und nicht alleine Anglerdemo bin. Das Leute aus den Verbänden jetzt versuchen Angelrdemo hier zu beschädigen oder anzugreifen, zeigt mir, dass Initiativen die etwas für Angler machen, von Naturschutzverbänden als Gefahr angesehen werden. Das wir hinter den Kulissen  von den Verbänden bekämpft werden, wissen wir ja bereits. Das ist jetzt nur neu. 

Anglerdemo bleibt eine Initiative von Angler für Angler.


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Wobei ich Fisherbandits Kritik an Verbänden, Vereinen und somit auch konsequenterweise an Anglerdemo teile, dass Angler sich nicht als Naturschützer bezeichnen sollen und auch Angler nicht Jugendliche und Kinder zu Naturschutz erziehen sollen. Das ist sehr gefährlich und kontraproduktiv.
Deswegen bezeichnen sich Angler, die im Rahmen von "Fischer mahen Schule" im regulären Unterricht gehen, sich als Angler und nie als Naturschützer, und im Lehrplan steht deswegen auch Hinfürhrung an Gewässer zur verantwortungsvollen Nutzung und nicht zum Schutz.



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> _Wenn ich den Naturschutz in den  Vordergrund stelle, sensibilisiere ich  die Kinder für den Naturschutz,  aber nicht für die Naturnutzung.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Damit gewinnt der Angler kein Ansehen als Angler, sondern lediglich als   Naturschützer. Was bringt uns das für unser hobby? Neue Verbote, weil   wir ja so verständnisvolle Naturschützer sind? Genau mit der   Argumentation drückt die Gegenseite doch die Verbote durch und am Ende   nennt sich das Kompromiss._


 
Also passt auf Angler auf die falschen Prediger unter uns, die subtil selbst die sinnvoll anmutenden Bewegungen *naturschutzpredigend *unterwandern!


----------



## kati48268 (23. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Toni, lass gut sein.
Es wird echt peinlich! 
Und das ist deutlich unter deinem Niveau.


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Projekte, Initiativen und Aktivitäten anderer Angler verteufeln und das nichtzutreffend kritisierte selbst predigen ...
mag sich denken wer will ....

generell, nicht konkret bezogen, verachte ich Doppelmoral und Verlogenheit,
aber das kann ja jeder handhaben wie er es will ....

gut, dass es hier an Board nicht vorkommt #h


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Toni, lass gut sein.
> Es wird echt peinlich!
> Und das ist deutlich unter deinem Niveau.




Was? Dass ich Fisherbandit und seinen Worten Recht gebe? :m
Ich bin doch ganz bei euch!#6


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Wie steht ihr zu folgender Ausssage?

"Als Naturnutzer sind wir die ersten Naturschützer, denn nur gesunde  Gewässer beherbergen gesunde Fischbestände. Immer getreu unseres Mottos:  Gewässerschutz aus Leidenschaft!"


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Was? Dass ich Fisherbandit und seinen Worten Recht gebe?



Nein Toni, weil Du der Öffentlichkeit zeigen möchtest, dass ich mir widerspreche. In Deinem blinden und persönlichen Privatkrieg gegen meine Person ziehst Du mittlerweile das Team der Initiative Anglerdemo mit rein und zitierst zudem meine Äußerungen aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen. Du stellst mich als absoluten Feind der Naturschützer hin bzw. mich persönlich sogar so, als ob ich ein ein Natursünder bin.

Ich wusste nicht, dass ich meine Aussage "Naturschutz ja, aber nicht in den Vordergrund stellen" immer wiederholen muss. Du hast das gelesen und verstehst mich genau. Führe Deinen Privatkrieg gerne weiter, aber ohne mich. Fakt ist, dass Du es niemals auf die Kette bekommen wirst, eine positive ÖA für Angler und über das Angeln hinzubekommen. Dazu ist einfach zu viel Grün in Deiner Persönlichkeit.


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Nein Toni, weil Du der Öffentlichkeit zeigen möchtest, dass ich mir widerspreche.
> 
> *JA, DAS TUST DU*
> 
> ...




Ich habe großbuchstabig geschreiben wegen der besseren Lesbarkeit innerhalb eines zitierten Textes, nicht damit eine Verstärkung der Worte ensteht.


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Vor 10 Tagen in der Süddeutschen Zeitung: Halbseitiger Artikel über die Faszination Fliegenfischen und der Messe:
*13. Internationale Erlebniswelt Fliegenfischen
am 14. und 15. April 2018*

in Fürstenfeldbruck bei München.

Heute ganzseitig in der Süddeutschen Zeitung "Fließende Verbesserung" (Überschrift der Printausgabe, nicht der online Ausgabe), ein Artikel aktuell über den  Abschluss der Renaturalisierung der Isar in München und dem Hinweis, dass ohne diese und den Anglern und dem Artenhilfsprogramms des Fischereiverband Oberbayerns z.B. Nase und Huchen ausgestorben wäre. Ein beauftragter ÖDP Stadtrat, begeisteter Angler, führt aus, wo noch Aufstiegshilfen zusätzlich gebaut werden sollen, um die Durchlässigkeit auch wirklich zu gewährleisten.
Am Flaucher, beliebteste Partykiesbank und Badestelle in der Isar, haben die Angler der Isarfischer die aktuellen Laichgruben der Huchen mit Absperrbändern gesichert, damit keiner dort reinsteigt.
Der Vorsitzende der Isarfischer führt dazu aus: "Wir sind wirklich erleichtert, dass die Münchner die Maßnahme einsehen und respektieren".

Artikel siehe:
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/muenchen/umwelt-die-wasserqualitaet-der-isar-steigt-1.3954610


Letzte Woche war ein großes Foto in der Süddeutschen Zeitung, das einen Angler am Ufer zeigt mit dem Hinweis, der Frühling ist da und lockt alle wieder zu ihren Hobbys raus!

Alleine in ein und derselben Zeitung zeigt sich: Das  Miteinander in München gewährt die win-Situation, nicht agressive eingeschränkte Interessenvertretung.

Gute Tage für Angler in Süddeutschland bezüglich Öffentlichkeitsarbeit!


----------



## CKeins (23. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

In der Hitzigkeit hier mal was Nettes zwischendurch. 

"Wir lassen unsere Angler nicht verunglimpfen. Den Schreibtischtätern rufen wir zu, macht wie unsere Angler im Jahr 2017, 340.000 ehrenamtliche Arbeitsstunden für die Natur, dann habt ihr keine Zeit mehr, sinnlose Angriffe zu tätigen. Wir, die Landesregierung Brandenburgs, stehen hinter unseren Anglern und bitten euch: Macht weiter so!" - Dr. Dietmar Woidke, Ministerpräsident  Brandenburg, am Wochenende auf dem Verbandstag des LAV Brandenburg.


----------



## MarkusZ (23. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Hallo,

also ich hab nichts gelesen, was bei mir den Eindruck erwecken würde, dass Anglerdemo hier verunglimpft wird.

Ich finde sowohl das was Toni macht, als auch die Aktion von Anglerdemo positiv für die Anglerschaft an sich.

Was man sich hier gegenseitig vorwirft eher weniger.
Aber wer austeilt, muss auch einstecken können.

Wenn ein ähnlicher Text wie von Anglerdemos Starseite vorletzter Absatz auf einer Vereinshomepage aus  Bayern erschienen wäre, könnte ich mir allerdings schon vorstellen, dass da wohl einiges an Kritik herabgeprasselt wäre. 

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, vertreten ja einige hier z.B. die Auffassung, dass Gewässerpflege nichts mit Angeln zu tun hat und und nur Vereinsinteressen dient.

Sind halt unterrschiedliche Ansichten.

Ich finde z.B. auch solche Aktioinen durchaus positiv, auch wenn keiner der Jugendlichen auf dem Bild ne Angel oder nen toten Fisch in der Hand hat:

https://www.mittelbayerische.de/reg...n-lernte-in-woellershof-21416-art1639429.html

Wird wahrscheinlich auch wieder unterschiedlich beurteilt werden.

Trotzdem finde ich es wichtig, dass unterschiedliche Dinge gemacht werde und keiner die alleinige Deutungshoheit über Gut und Böse an sich zieht.


----------



## hans albers (23. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

danke.. sehe ich ähnlich...


----------



## Ossipeter (23. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Alle zusammen und keiner gegen andere Angler! Wann begreift ihr das mal!!!


----------



## Wegberger (23. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Hallo,



> Alle zusammen und keiner gegen andere Angler! Wann begreift ihr das mal!!!


Der Ball rund und das Spiel dauert 90 Minuten und *elf Freunde sollt ihr sein*.

"Den Angler" gibt es doch gar nicht und den "freien Angler" in Deutschland schon fast gar nicht.

Im Gegenteil ich finde die Auseindersetzung sehr gut .... weil sie aufzeigt wie tief die Gräben in Deutschland bei der Anglerschaft schon gegraben wurden. Angler (nach meiner Def.) haben keine Lobby, keine Vertretung und keine Zukunft.

Aber das Schönste, finde ich, dass der Angler (wenn der Begriff schon so gefallen ist ....) schon eine seltsame Spezis ist:

Er bezahlt die, die ihm sein Hobby einschränken! 

Er füttert mit seinen Beiträgen die Bewirtschafter, um dann mit Verboten überhäuft zu werden - aber noch nicht genug - er finanziert mit seinen Geld LV`s und BV`s, die nur im Sinn haben, ihre Funktionen am Leben zu erhalten und zu Naturschutzorgansationen mutieren -> was wiederum weitere Einschränkungen nach sich zieht.

Doch der deutsche Angler hat sich seine Situation redlich erarbeitet, finanziert und verschärft sie jährlich.


----------



## MarkusZ (24. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Doch der deutsche Angler hat sich seine Situation redlich erarbeitet, finanziert und verschärft sie jährlich.



Vermutlich bist du deshalb in keinem Angelverein, kaufst keine Erlaubnisscheine und angelst nur im Ausland?

Wie findest du übrigens den angesprochenen Text bei Anglerdemo?


----------



## Wegberger (24. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Hallo Markus,



> Vermutlich bist du deshalb in keinem Angelverein, kaufst keine Erlaubnisscheine und angelst nur im Ausland?



Natürlich bin ich in einen Verein - weil ich gerne an diesen Fluß angeln möchte. 

Und ich finanziere gleichzeitig dadurch den Niedergang des Angeln in Deutschland .... und weiste was ... ich freue mich diebisch über jedes neue Ungemach, was da kommt. 

Denn soviel Ignoranz und Blauäugigkeit sollte seine verdiente Strafe bekommen.

Ok ich fahre dann 10 Minuten länger und angel dann halt in den Niederlanden.


----------



## Ossipeter (24. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schön für dich, was macht der Rest? Egoist!??


----------



## Wegberger (24. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Hallo Ossipeter,



> Schön für dich, was macht der Rest? Egoist!??


Ach was soll er machen - vielleicht überlegen wie es soweit kommen konnte. 

Oder Bachflohkrebse streicheln - denke 50 % des Weges vom Angler zum Bachflohkrebsstreichler sind doch schon geschafft. Ich denke die Mehrheit wird immer noch sagen, ja es ist richtig, dass wir unser Hobby zu Gunsten des Naturschutz aufgegeben haben.


----------



## MarkusZ (25. April 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Wegberger schrieb:


> ich freue mich diebisch über jedes neue Ungemach, was da kommt.
> 
> Denn soviel Ignoranz und Blauäugigkeit sollte seine verdiente Strafe bekommen.



Das überrascht mich jetzt ganz und gar nicht, und wieder mal muss ich dir in Teilen deiner Aussage recht geben. 

Ich hätte trotzdem gerne gewußt, wie du über die zitierte Textstelle denkst.

Ich finde den Text im großen und ganzen schon gut, wenn man damit der nichtangelnden Öffentlichkeit vermitteln will, dass Angler etwas  mehr tun, als nur Fische aus dem Wasser zu ziehen, und eben auch nen Nutzen für die Allgemeinheit haben.

Nach meinem Geschmack zwar ab und zu etwas überzogen formuliert und  auch sachlich würde ich nicht in allen Punkten 100% zustimmen, aber insgesamt für die Zielgruppe schon positiv.

Ich könnte mir alllerdings vorstellen, dass manche hier bereits den Eingangssatz als persönliche Beleidigung auffassen könnten, wenn er aus anderen Quellen zitiert würde.


----------



## kati48268 (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Und wieder ein Beispiel, wie man es NICHT macht:
https://www.augsburger-allgemeine.d...echle-aus-dem-Augsburger-Land-id51217181.html
Nicht nur, dass auch hier wieder 'Angeln nur zur Verwertung' propagiert wird, 
es werden auch hanebüchene Rechtsaussagen getroffen.

_"Ich darf ihn nur fangen, wenn ich ihn essen will"_, gilt nicht mal unter dem schärfsten Schwert der deutschen LFGs & VOs.

Den beiden Haudegen _(__Gerhard Wurm/Fischereiverein Schwabmünchen & Hans Weiser/Fischereiverband Schwaben)_ gehören doch täglich die Fußsohlen ausgepeitscht 
dafür, dass sie mit solch einem Schwachsinn und einer solchen Angel-Ideologie die nichtangelnde & angelnde Öffentlichkeit zu kippen!

Sechs minus, setzen! #q


----------



## kati48268 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Ein schöner Bericht über's Angeln in der allg. Presse:
https://amp.welt.de/regionales/baye...-das-neue-Yoga.html?__twitter_impression=true

Und hier geht es um die Motivation;
Kochpott ja/nein, beides kommt gut rüber,
primär geht es aber um andere Motive,
Naturschutzgedöns wird ganz kurz erwähnt, aber man wird damit eben nicht zugekleistert.

Warum kriegen die (teilw. dafür bezahlten) verbandelten ÖA-Mitarbeiter so was net hin? #c


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ein schöner Bericht über's Angeln in der allg. Presse:
> https://amp.welt.de/regionales/baye...-das-neue-Yoga.html?__twitter_impression=true
> 
> Und hier geht es um die Motivation;
> ...




*Die kriegen das doch hin* :m

Den Artikel den du ja schön findest, haben doch Verbandler geschrieben 
Initiiert vom Vicepräsident des Landesverbands Bayern, der ja Vorsitzender der Isarfischer ist, zusammen mit Kristof Reuther, Vorstandsmitglied der Isarfischer zusammen mit Thomas Funke, Referatsleiter der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit im Landesverband Bayern.

Und der Absatz
"
Das erlebt auch Tobias Schneider, der in Augsburg und Umgebung Kindern das Ökosystem Wasser  näherbringt. „Dabei fangen wir mit Netzen Kleinstlebewesen wie  Fliegenlarven und Flohkrebse, deren Vorkommen Rückschlüsse auf die  Gewässerqualität zulässt. Dieses Funkeln in den Augen, diese Anspannung –  das ist schön zu sehen“, sagt der Familienvater, der selbst seit 30  Jahren fischt."

bezieht sich auf das Schulprojekt "Fischer machen Schule".


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Da kommt eine große Berliner Tageszeitung und bringt eine Serie über das Angeln und zeigt auf, was wir für ein geiles Hobby haben!

https://www.berliner-kurier.de/berl...angel-serie-so-kinderleicht-geht-das-30720656


Zwar auch ein paar Fehler drin, aber ok.

Dann kommt der DAFV zu Wort und schreibt nicht wie geil unser Hobby ist, sondern lediglich wie toll es ist, einen selbstgefangenen Fisch zu essen. 

https://www.berliner-kurier.de/berl...berlin--auf-geht-s-ins-angel-glueck--30714432

Alter, wie bescheuert muss man sein! Anstatt auf den Müll mit "Angeln zum Spaß ist verboten" einzugehen, unterstützt man diesen Schrott noch mit der Aussage auch noch. Oberstes Gremiun der Angler in Deutschland? Ich distanziere mich sehr deutlich davon! Die sollen mal ihre paar verbliebenen Naturschützer vertreten und uns Angler nicht noch weiter zu Verboten und Einschränkungen treiben. Sollen die doch Haubentaucher schützen oder Neunaugen und Gründlinge füttern. Aber bitte, lasst uns Angler einfach angeln...


----------



## kati48268 (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Der  "neue" Öffentlichkeitsarbeiter wurde von den Mitglieds-Landesverbänden  schon Monate vor seiner Einstellung als der Heilsbringer promotet; 'mit  ihm wird alles besser'.

Nun ist  er grad mal etwas über ein Jahr im Amt, hat (mit Hilfe des GFs) eine  neue EDV-Anlage installiert, hat dem AB ein  erbarmungswürdiges Interview gegeben und hier die Sicht der Funktionäre  auf Angler & das Angeln wiedergegeben...
Was soll er denn sonst noch alles machen?

Ich meine, dieser Bundesverband hätte gar keinen passenderen Mitarbeiter bekommen können.
Und ich denke, es bedarf dringend einer weiteren Beitragserhöhung, damit u.a. dieser Mann ein höheres Gehalt bekommt.
Leistung soll sich schließlich lohnen, sagten Parteifreunde von Frau Dr. früher immer.


----------



## Peter_Piper (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Nun ist  er grad mal etwas über ein Jahr im Amt, hat (mit Hilfe des GFs) eine  neue EDV-Anlage installiert, hat dem AB ein  erbarmungswürdiges Interview gegeben und hier die Sicht der Funktionäre  auf Angler & das Angeln wiedergegeben...
> Was soll er denn sonst noch alles machen?


Du hast vergessen. dass die Homepage einem Relaunch unterzogen wurde. Jetzt gibt es viel mehr bunte Bilder zu sehen,...:vik:


----------



## kati48268 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Da musste aber vermutlich aber schon das Überstundenkonto belastet werden...


----------



## Georg Baumann (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Bitte fair bleiben. Handlungen/Inhalte, etc. selbstverständlich sachlich kritisieren, aber bitte nicht persönlich werden. Danke sehr.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> https://www.berliner-kurier.de/berl...angel-serie-so-kinderleicht-geht-das-30720656
> 
> Zwar auch ein paar Fehler drin, aber ok.



Mir wurde jetzt bereits einige Fragen zu der Aussage mit den  Fehlern gestellt.

Im Artikel steht, dass jeder Angler in Deutschland eine Prüfung ablegen muss. Hier hat der Redakteur vermutlich beim DAFV nachgefragt oder auf der Homepage des DAFV abgeschrieben.

Er kann ja auch nicht ahnen, dass das "oberste Gremium der Angler in Deutschland" hier nicht korrekt informiert...

https://www.dafv.de/service/wie-werde-ich-angler.html

So hat der DAFV vergessen, die Ausnahmen aufzuführen. Immerhin gibt es in acht von sechzehn Bundesländern Ausnahmeregelungen, so z.B. in SH und MVP mit dem Urlauberfischereischein, auf Angelkuttern oder an Forellenteichen, in Brandenburg geht es auf Friedfisch ohne Schein, in Bremen über das Stockangelrecht usw.

Man kann also einem (angehenden) Angler nur raten, nicht unbedingt die Seiten von Verbänden als einzges Medium zu vertrauen, sondern die vielen interessanten und kompetenten Seiten von kommerziellen und privaten Anbietern auch immer für Infos zu nutzen. So auch das Anglerboard mit dem Beitrag von Franz und Thomas aus 2013, aber immer noch aktuell.

www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3920636#post3920636


----------



## willmalwassagen (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Immerhin sind der GF und der ÖAB  EDV Fachleute. Die haben eine neue EDV Anlage installiert.
Also, Pflichtenheft geschrieben, Angebote eingeholt, mit Pfichtenheft verglichen ob auch alle Prozesse in der EDV abgebildet werden können.(Voraussetzung, die Arbeitsprozesse sind dokumentiert oder das haben die beiden auch gemacht).
Netzwerk geplant und Sicherheit geplant, Backupkonzept, Datensicherheit(nicht Datenschutz), Datenschutz und diverse Schnittstellen. Chapeau. Sich selbt eingelernt oder Schulungen besucht und weitere Mitarbeiter geschult oder Schulungen ausgewählt/erarbeitet.
Ach ja, dazu noch die Natur geschützt. Leider keine weiteren Überstunden möglich sonst könnte man auch was für die Kapitalgeber, nämlich die Angler tun.


----------



## Forelle2000 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Wobei man dann nicht unerwähnt lassen sollte, dass Fischereischeine, die mit Schulung und nachfolgender Prüfung abgelegt wurden, in der Regel DEUTLANDWEIT anerkannt werden. 

 Während die "Ausnahmen" wie Urlauberfischereischein, Gastfischereischein,  Jugendfischereischein etc. in der Regel stark zeitlich und auch stark örtlich begrenzt sind.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Wobei man dann nicht unerwähnt lassen sollte, dass Fischereischeine, die mit Schulung und nachfolgender Prüfung abgelegt wurden, in der Regel DEUTLANDWEIT anerkannt werden.
> 
> Während die "Ausnahmen" wie Urlauberfischereischein, Gastfischereischein,  Jugendfischereischein etc. in der Regel stark zeitlich und auch stark örtlich begrenzt sind.



Und die Verbände daran verdienen sollte man auch nicht unerwähnt lassen


----------



## Forelle2000 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Richtig, in fast allen Ländern werden durch die Fischereischeine Gebühren erhoben. Die entweder dem Verband, dem Staat, der Gemeinde oder dem Tourismusverband. In NL muss jeder einen Fischpass kaufen zum angeln. Davon geht ein fetter Teil zum niederländischen Verband.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Ich rede nicht von der Fischereiabgabe, sondern von den Einnahmen der Verbände durch Prüfungen!


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Die erzwungenen Vorbereitungskurse (BW) für den Fischereischein sind eine Gelddruckmaschine, für den Verband, sowie auch für den ausführenden Verein.
Da wird auch im Detail darauf geachtet, dass diese Geldquelle weiter sprudelt.
So sind z.B. die käuflichen CD`s zur Vorbereitung nur ein Jahr zu verwenden, man könnte ja auf die Idee kommen diese weiter zu reichen?
Ich habe vor ein paar Jahren mal zwei Kandidaten auf die Prüfung vorbereitet, bzw. begleitet.
Das Üben nach dieser CD würde nämlich vollkommen ausreichen um die Prüfung erfolgreich zu absolvieren, aber nein da werden erwachsene, arbeitende Familienenväter gezwungen einen Kurs mit mindestens 30Std. am Wochenende aus zu sitzen!
Der ausführende Verein macht mit diesen "Mehreinnahmen" übrigens jährlich fantastische Auslandsreisen.
Da geht es mal an den Po, mal nach Norwegen und zwar für einen Großteil der Mitglieder umsonst, bzw. finanziert durch diese Zwangs-Kursgebühren!
Tolle Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, die angelnden Kollegen ab zu melken!

Jürgen


----------



## zander67 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich rede nicht von der Fischereiabgabe, sondern von den Einnahmen der Verbände durch Prüfungen!



Ja, und einige Verbände setzen das Geld wenigstens sinnvoll für "das Angeln" ein und quatschen nicht nur.

 VG


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Die erzwungenen Vorbereitungskurse (BW) für den Fischereischeischein sind eine Gelddruckmaschine, für den Verband, sowie auch für den ausführenden Verein.
> Da wird auch im Detail darauf geachtet, dass diese Geldquelle weiter sprudelt.
> So sind z.B. die käuflichen CD`s zur Vorbereitung nur ein Jahr zu verwenden, man könnte ja auf die Idee kommen diese weiter zu reichen?
> Ich habe vor ein paar Jahren mal zwei Kandidaten auf die Prüfung vorbereitet, bzw. begleitet.
> ...






Hallo,


kenne ich jetz so nicht. In den letzten Jahren waren die Kurse bei uns so von 60-80 Anglern besucht. Der Kurs kostet 150 Euro. Falls ein Kursteilnehmer Mitglied werden will, werden ihm die 150 Euro von der Aufnahmegebühr abgezogen, Das sind so zwischen 10 und 20 Personen, die das nutzen Die einzige Vergünstigung für den Kursleiter ist ein Essen und seine Getränke am Unterrichstag und das finde ich nicht für überzogen. Selbstverständlich kann "älteres" Unterrichtsmaterial benutzt werden, so 2-4 Jahre überhaupt kein Problem, nur sollte es nocht gerade 15-20 Jahre alt sein.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> kenne ich jetz so nicht. In den letzten Jahren waren die Kurse bei uns so von 60-80 Anglern besucht. Der Kurs kostet 150 Euro. Falls ein Kursteilnehmer Mitglied werden will, werden ihm die 150 Euro von der Aufnahmegebühr abgezogen, Das sind so zwischen 10 und 20 Personen, die das nutzen Die einzige Vergünstigung für den Kursleiter ist ein Essen und seine Getränke am Unterrichstag und das finde ich nicht für überzogen. Selbstverständlich kann "älteres" Unterrichtsmaterial benutzt werden, so 2-4 Jahre überhaupt kein Problem, nur sollte es nocht gerade 15-20 Jahre alt sein.
> ...



@Lajos
Der hier ausführende Verein, hat nur wenige Kilometer Fließgewässer, einen kleinen Bach und könnte gar nicht mehr Mitglieder aufnehmen!
Und wenn, dann werden sowieso nur ortsansässige Angler aufgenommen.
Zudem beträgt die Kursgebühr hier satte 200€, wird inzwischen eher mehr sein.
Wie das Verteilungsverhältnis zwischen Verband und Verein aussieht, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.
Die Mafia erzählt schließlich auch nicht jedem, wie das "Einkommen" verteilt wird?
Die haben hier zudem eine Monopolstellung, denn es sind die Einzigen weit und breit, die diesen Kurs anbieten dürfen.
Das einzig positive an dieser Zwangsveranstaltung ist, der Kursleiter ist wirklich Klasse und wird seiner Aufgabe vollkommen gerecht!

Jürgen


----------



## zander67 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



bastido schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es aber wirklich albern, das sind zwei völlig verschiedene Dinge und ich denke Du weißt das auch. So gut wie nirgendwo muss ich irgendwelche Voraussetzungen wie Kurs und Prüfung erfüllen um angeln zu dürfen, kurz Fischereischein der ja auch noch je nach Bundesland zu bezahlen ist. Der im übertragenen Sinne niederländische Fischpass, der dänische Fiskestegn oder die schwedische Fiskekort kommen ja noch oben drauf. Ich denke eher, dass es weltweit einmalig ist mit welchen Zwangsabgaben deutsche Angler zu gunsten einer Vertretung, die sie Mehrheitlich gar nicht wollen, belastet werden, ohne dann schon angeln zu dürfen.
> Warum streust Du hier solche Märchen?



Fischereiprüfung liegt in der Zuständigkeit der unteren Fischereibehörde, nix Verband.

Interessant finde ich auch immer, _"die sie Mehrheitlich gar nicht wollen"_
Ich behaupte mal, die Mehrheit geht angeln und interessiert sich einen Sche... um Angel-Politik.

VG


----------



## torstenhtr (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



> Der ausführende Verein macht mit diesen "Mehreinnahmen" übrigens jährlich fantastische Auslandsreisen.
> Da geht es mal an den Po, mal nach Norwegen und zwar für einen Großteil  der Mitglieder umsonst, bzw. finanziert durch diese Zwangs-Kursgebühren!


Wenn  das ein gemeinnütziger Verein ist: beim Finanzamt anzeigen. Eine solche  Mittelverwendung ist mit Sicherheit nicht mit der AO vereinbar.



> Der Kurs kostet 150 Euro. Falls ein Kursteilnehmer Mitglied werden  will, werden ihm die 150 Euro von der Aufnahmegebühr abgezogen


.. abgezogen wird der Angler. Bei uns nehmen die Vereine in der Regel keine Aufnahmegebühr. 

Das, was man über das Angeln wissen muss, kann man auf einer DIN-A4 Seite unterbringen.


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Wenn  das ein gemeinnütziger Verein ist: beim Finanzamt anzeigen. Eine solche  Mittelverwendung ist mit Sicherheit nicht mit der AO vereinbar.



Zunächst mal, würde ich sicher niemanden anzeigen und beim Finanzamt schon gar nicht.
Außerdem gehe ich davon aus, dass die wohl einen Weg gefunden haben um diese Einnahmen zu verbuchen und anschließend die Ausgaben zu rechtfertigen!
Bei 60-80 Kursteilnehmern zu je 200€, kommt da nämlich richtig was zusammen.



> Das, was man über das Angeln wissen muss, kann man auf einer DIN-A4 Seite unterbringen.



Das sehe ich genau so, dennoch können diese Probanden, trotz dieses beträchtlichen Mehraufwands durch den Kurs, nicht etwa auch Angeln, wenn sie die Prüfung bestanden haben.
Nur theoretisch eben!

Jürgen


----------



## zander67 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



bastido schrieb:


> Ich denke eher, dass es weltweit einmalig ist mit welchen Zwangsabgaben deutsche Angler zu gunsten einer Vertretung, die sie Mehrheitlich gar nicht wollen, belastet werden, ohne dann schon angeln zu dürfen.
> Warum streust Du hier solche Märchen?





bastido schrieb:


> Von einer Zuständigkeit eines Verbandes für Prüfungen habe ich überhaupt nix geschrieben.



Liest sich aber so.

VG


----------



## Forelle2000 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



bastido schrieb:


> Ist halt schwierig , wenn diese Möglichkeit erst gar nicht erwähnt wird. Ich verstehe nicht ganz an wen diese Forderung nach Erwähnung jetzt gerichtet ist? Man könnte auch erwähnen, dass man lieber ins europäische Ausland fährt, da dort diese Schulung mit Prüfung überhaupt nicht existiert?



 Die Möglichkeit, dass es auch Fischereischeine ohne Prüfung  gibt wurde auf der Homepage des DAFV erwähnt. Ohne ins Detail zu gehen. 
 Und es ging, glaube ich auch um das Angeln hier und nicht in Polen oder Irland.


----------



## Forelle2000 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



bastido schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es aber wirklich albern, das sind zwei völlig verschiedene Dinge und ich denke Du weißt das auch. So gut wie nirgendwo muss ich irgendwelche Voraussetzungen wie Kurs und Prüfung erfüllen um angeln zu dürfen, kurz Fischereischein der ja auch noch je nach Bundesland zu bezahlen ist. Der im übertragenen Sinne niederländische Fischpass, der dänische Fiskestegn oder die schwedische Fiskekort kommen ja noch oben drauf. Ich denke eher, dass es weltweit einmalig ist mit welchen Zwangsabgaben deutsche Angler zu gunsten einer Vertretung, die sie Mehrheitlich gar nicht wollen, belastet werden, ohne dann schon angeln zu dürfen.
> Warum streust Du hier solche Märchen?


 
 Wieso sind es zwei verschieden Sachen? In D machts Du eine Schulung und eine Prüfung und bekommst einen Fischereischein der dich berechtigt eine Angelkarte zu erwerben. Ich rede mal jetzt nur von Sachsen, wo ich mich auskenne. Die Schulung (30 h) kann jeder anbieten, ist nicht auf den Verband zugeschnitten. Und auch mit der Prüfung hat der Verband nicht zu tun. Die wird beim TÜV abgelegt und läuft über die Behörde. Der Fischereischein ist in Sachsen lebenslang, wird über all in D anerkannt und kostet allein 30 € (glaube ich zumindest). Mit Schulung kommt der "Lehrling" auf ca. 180 €. Einmalig. Und dann braucht er nur noch seinen Angelkarte. Vom Fishpass in NL fließt relativ viel in den Verband, die finanzieren damit fast ihre ganze Arbeit. 
 Ich finde, eine gewisse Ausbildung zu bekommen, bevor man angeln geht, nicht so verkehrt.


----------



## Forelle2000 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Wenn das ein gemeinnütziger Verein ist: beim Finanzamt anzeigen. Eine solche Mittelverwendung ist mit Sicherheit nicht mit der AO vereinbar.
> 
> .. abgezogen wird der Angler. Bei uns nehmen die Vereine in der Regel keine Aufnahmegebühr.
> 
> Das, was man über das Angeln wissen muss, kann man auf einer DIN-A4 Seite unterbringen.


 Nicht Dein Ernst? Du willst andere Angelvereine beim Finanzamt wegen Verstoß gegen die AO anzeigen?
 Angler geeint sage ich nur...


----------



## zander67 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ich finde, eine gewisse Ausbildung zu bekommen, bevor man angeln geht, nicht so verkehrt.



 Die wichtigen Sachen, wie Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße etc.kann man auf eine Karte drucken, notfalls mit Bild, damit auch der richtige Fisch was vorn Latz bekommt.
 Andere Länder machen uns das vor, funktioniert auch nicht besser oder schlechter als in Deutschland.

 VG


----------



## Forelle2000 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



zander67 schrieb:


> Die wichtigen Sachen, wie Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße etc.kann man auf eine Karte drucken, notfalls mit Bild, damit auch der richtige Fisch was vorn Latz bekommt.
> Andere Länder machen uns das vor, funktioniert auch nicht besser oder schlechter als in Deutschland.
> 
> VG


Mhmm...ja, aber nicht alles was nur in D wir machen ist so verkehrt. Nur wir in D haben z.B. keine Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung. Da würde ich mich ungern an andere Länder orientieren. Nur mal so am Rande.
 Und wir haben das TSG. Damit gelten andere, strengere Regeln. Die bekommst Du auch nicht weg. Und Kinder/Jugendliche zwischen 9 und noch nicht 16 bekommen z.B. bei uns ohne Prüfung und ohne jeglichen Nachweis einen Fischereischein. Und wenn die 1 Jahr in einem Verein sind, können die ohne Einschränkung angeln gehen.


----------



## willmalwassagen (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Ausser Baden-Württemberg hat nur noch Hessen ein Verbandsmonopol für die Landesfischereiverbände für Fischereischeinkurse.
In BW  kostet der Kurs einheitlich, vom Verband vorgegeben  150,00€ Erwachsene, 100,00€ Jugendliche und Kinder.
Für jeden Erwachsenen muss der Verein 65,0€ an den Verband abgeben und von den 100,00 für Jugendliche 45,00€. Die Gegenleistung des Verbandes dafür möchte ich nicht bewerten. Es stellt sich aber schon die Frage warum sehr viele Ausbilder ihre eigenen Unterlagen verwenden oder sogar bei uns kaufen.
Von den verbleibenden Gebühren muss der gesamte Kurs bezahlt werden. Lehrgangsleiter, Referenten, Präsentationstechnik, Raummiete. Die meisten Kurse haben ca. 30 Teilnehmer. Da kann man mit dem Verdienst nur eine Verkaufsfahrt nach Mallorca buchen.
Aber das Kursmonopol des Verbandes ist so gut wie weg. 2019 wird die Landesfischereiverordnung geändert und  das Monopol gelöscht. Kurse kann dann jeder selbstständig anbieten, wenn er die erforderlichen Qualifikationen besitzt.
Diese Änderung findet statt weil der WAV seit nahezu 3 Jahren einen Rechtsstreit mit dem Ministerium hat und eine Klage gegen das Ministerium eingebracht hat und diese Änderung mit dem Ministerium vereinbart hat. Der Rechtsstreit ist kein Streit sondern Verhandlungen in sachlicher Atmosphäre.
Wir gehen halt  zum Rechtsanwalt wenn wir der Meinung sind, wir können etwas ändern und sparen uns dafür die Verbandsmitgliedsgebühren ein.


----------



## zander67 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Und wir haben das TSG. Damit gelten andere, strengere Regeln. Die bekommst Du auch nicht weg. Und Kinder/Jugendliche zwischen 9 und noch nicht 16 bekommen z.B. bei uns ohne Prüfung und ohne jeglichen Nachweis einen Fischereischein. Und wenn die 1 Jahr in einem Verein sind, können die ohne Einschränkung angeln gehen.



Norwegen hat ein ähnlich strenges Tierschutzgesetz.
 Trotzdem ist der Erwerb der Lizenzen ohne Prüfung möglich.
 Und Kinder angeln da schon, sowie sie eine Rute halten können.

 Es ist also noch Luft nach oben.

 VG


----------



## Forelle2000 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Stimmt mit Norwegen, wusste ich nicht. Wieder was gelernt. ;-)
 Allerdings nehmen wir den Walfang da mal aus....


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



zander67 schrieb:


> Norwegen hat ein ähnlich strenges Tierschutzgesetz.
> Trotzdem ist der Erwerb der Lizenzen ohne Prüfung möglich.
> Und Kinder angeln da schon, sowie sie eine Rute halten können.
> 
> ...




Hallo,


ja aber Norwegen hat im Gegensatz zu Deutschland ein zig-faches an Gewässer in Bezug auf vorhandene Angler zur Verfügung, da brauchts keine besonders strenge Regularien.
Und Kinder dürfen bei uns (Bayern) ohne irgendwelche Lizenzen oder Gebühren mitangeln, bis sie 10 Jahre alt sind.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> .. abgezogen wird der Angler. Bei uns nehmen die Vereine in der Regel keine Aufnahmegebühr.




Hallo,


Bei uns sind Aufnahmegebühren aus dem Grund üblich, da (fast) jeder Verein mehr oder weniger Eigentumsgewässer hat.
Um diese finanzieren zu können wurden in der Vergangenheit von den Mitgliedern oft finazielle Zusatzleistungen erbracht.
Beispiel: bei uns im Verein waren das mal Ende der 1960er 100 DM für jedes Mitglied für den Kauf eines Baggersees und etwa 10 Jahre später nochmal 100 DM zum Kauf einer Gewässerstrecke. Wir verlangen 400 Euro Aufnahmegebühr, dadurch "beteiligen" sich Neumitglieder an den früher gemachten Sonderzahlungen der älteren Mitglieder. Nun sind 200 DM in den 1960ern bzw. 1970ern von der Kaufkraft höher anzusetzen als 400 Euro heute. Daher ist die Aufnahmegebühr recht und billig. Abgezogen wird da niemand.

Übrigens zu den Kosten noch, wir zahlen im Jahr allein an Pachtgebühren etwa 50.000 Euro und das ist nur deshalb so wenig, weil etwa die Hälfte der von uns befischten Gewässer unser Eigentum ist.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## smithie (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ich rede mal jetzt nur von Sachsen, wo ich mich auskenne. Die Schulung (30 h) kann jeder anbieten, ist nicht auf den Verband zugeschnitten. Und auch mit der Prüfung hat der Verband nicht zu tun. Die wird beim TÜV abgelegt und läuft über die Behörde. Der Fischereischein ist in Sachsen lebenslang, wird über all in D anerkannt und kostet allein 30 € (glaube ich zumindest). Mit Schulung kommt der "Lehrling" auf ca. 180 €. Einmalig.


Da kann man nur sagen: ihr Glücklichen!
Mit 180 € kommst Du in Bayern nicht weit!!





Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ich finde, eine gewisse Ausbildung zu bekommen, bevor man angeln geht, nicht so verkehrt.



 Einen Mehrwert für den Angler am Gewässer kann ich bei der momentanen Ausbildung nicht erkennen.


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



bastido schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es aber wirklich albern, das sind zwei völlig verschiedene Dinge und ich denke Du weißt das auch. So gut wie nirgendwo muss ich irgendwelche Voraussetzungen wie Kurs und Prüfung erfüllen um angeln zu dürfen, kurz Fischereischein der ja auch noch je nach Bundesland zu bezahlen ist. Der im übertragenen Sinne niederländische Fischpass, der dänische Fiskestegn oder die schwedische Fiskekort kommen ja noch oben drauf. Ich denke eher, dass es weltweit einmalig ist mit welchen Zwangsabgaben deutsche Angler zu gunsten einer Vertretung, die sie Mehrheitlich gar nicht wollen, belastet werden, ohne dann schon angeln zu dürfen.
> Warum streust Du hier solche Märchen?




Hallo,


Fischereiangelegenheiten sind (Bundes)ländersache und in Bayern hat der "Verband" seit 1970 (!) nichts mehr mit der Fischerprüfung zu tun, die ist staatlich.
Übrigens ist in Österreich die Prüfung auch schon lange obligatorisch. In Oberösterreich seit ca. 20 Jahren.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## zander67 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> ja aber Norwegen hat im Gegensatz zu Deutschland ein zig-faches an Gewässer in Bezug auf vorhandene Angler zur Verfügung, da brauchts keine besonders strenge Regularien.
> ...


 
 So lasch sind die Regularien nicht, der Unterschied ist nur,  die Prüfung, ansonsten gibt es genau so Schonzeiten, Schonbezirke, Mindestmaße, Verbote von bestimmten Köder usw. wie in Deutschland auch, auf jeden Fall im Süßwasser und den angrenzenden Mündungen in den Fjord.
Und die Strafen bei nicht Beachtung sind deutlich höher als bei uns.

 Deshalb bin ich ja auch der Meinung, die Angelbedingungen in Deutschland sind nicht so schlecht, wie sie immer dargestellt werden.
 Obwohl es da mit Sicherheit regionale Unterschiede gibt.

 VG


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



zander67 schrieb:


> So lasch sind die Regularien nicht, der Unterschied ist nur,  die Prüfung, ansonsten gibt es genau so Schonzeiten, Schonbezirke, Mindestmaße, Verbote von bestimmten Köder usw. wie in Deutschland auch, auf jeden Fall im Süßwasser und den angrenzenden Mündungen in den Fjord.
> Und die Strafen bei nicht Beachtung sind deutlich höher als bei uns.
> 
> Deshalb bin ich ja auch der Meinung, die Angelbedingungen in Deutschland sind nicht so schlecht, wie sie immer dargestellt werden.
> ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeit, dass es auch Fischereischeine ohne Prüfung  gibt wurde auf der Homepage des DAFV erwähnt. Ohne ins Detail zu gehen.



Ja, aber im Fokus steht doch die Aussage"Als erstes muß jeder Angler in Deutschland seine Sachkunde in Form der amtlichen Fischerprüfung nachweisen."

Erst mit scrollen gelangt man zu dem Hinweis, dass es "Das Angeln ohne Fischereischein ist nur in Ausnahmefällen in einigen Bundesländern möglich".

Acht Bundesländer (50%) sind Ausnahmen in "einigen Bundesländern"? Ich denke, dass mit dieser Forumlierung und dem Aufbau der Seite bewusst der Eindruck entstehen soll, der auch mir vermittelt wird. Warum? Weil sich die Verbände zum Beispiel hier in SH massiv gegen die Einführung des Touristenangelschein gewehrt haben und auch meines Wissens nach wie vor für die Abschaffung sind (oder sogar daran arbeiten...). So passt dann der Eindruck der auf der DAFV Seite vermittelt wird. Hier darfst Du mir jetzt unterstellen, dass es meine Annahme ist- ist in diesem Fall wirklich so. Ich nehme weiterhin an, dass meine Annahme nicht so falsch ist


----------



## Forelle2000 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



bastido schrieb:


> Demnächst werde ich in Konversation mit Dir Ironie explizit kenntlich machen.
> 
> 
> 
> Du meinst also Schulung+Prüfung+Schein+Schein, ist das Gleiche wie beim Fischereirechteinhaber *einen* Schein zu kaufen und angeln zu gehen? Langsam verstehe ich, was Du mit alternativen Bewertungen von Fakten meinst. Ob Du das gut findest ist dabei völlig unerheblich, es ist einfach so. Bei mir war der Kurs die größte Zeitverschwendung meines Lebens. Wenigstens wusste ich dann alles über Gelbrandkäfer.


 Du wirst fast immer (ja es gibt Ausnahmen)  in der Regel *zwei *Scheine kaufen müssen. Den Fischereischein ohne Prüfung (z.B. Urlauberfischereischein etc.) plus Angelkarte.
 Das der Kurs bei Dir Zeitverschwendung war, glaube ich gern.


----------



## smithie (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

@Forelle: in Deutschland oder generell?


@generell: würde dann m.E. nicht stimmen. Du musst nicht *in der Regel *2 Scheine kaufen.


----------



## Forelle2000 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



smithie schrieb:


> @Forelle: in Deutschland oder generell?
> 
> 
> @generell: würde dann m.E. nicht stimmen. Du musst nicht *in der Regel *2 Scheine kaufen.


 
 Ich denke, ca. 90 % aller Angler in D haben einen Fischereischein über eine Prüfung erhalten. Damit haben (brauchen) sie zwei Scheine, den Fischereischein und den Erlaubnisschein (Angelkarte) Der Fall, das Du nur eine Karte kaufst, ist sicher der Ausnahmefall,. Z.B in Sachsen beim Angeln in kommerziellen Anlagen. Die Bundesländer wollen (in Sachsen gibt es die nicht mehr!) ihre Fischereiabgabe habe und die holen sie sich halt über die Form des Fischereischein. Als Gast, Urlauber oder was weiß ich. ;-)


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



bastido schrieb:


> Österreich ist mir bekannt, deswegen steht da auch „so gut wie nirgendwo“.




Hallo,


lass das die Ösis nicht hören, dass sie "nirgendwo" sind.
Die schicken Dir sonst den Terminator.:q


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## smithie (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ich denke, ca. 90 % aller Angler in D  haben einen Fischereischein über eine Prüfung erhalten. Damit haben  (brauchen) sie zwei Scheine, den Fischereischein und den Erlaubnisschein  (Angelkarte) Der Fall, das Du nur eine Karte kaufst, ist sicher der  Ausnahmefall,. Z.B in Sachsen beim Angeln in kommerziellen Anlagen. Die  Bundesländer wollen (in Sachsen gibt es die nicht mehr!) ihre  Fischereiabgabe habe und die holen sie sich halt über die Form des  Fischereischein. Als Gast, Urlauber oder was weiß ich. ;-)


Ca 90 % der Angler in Deutschland mögen evt. eine Prüfung gemacht haben - darum geht's aber doch nicht.

Um in Holland (oder fast im ganzen Rest der Welt) die gleiche Basis zu haben, nämlich einen Erlaubnisschein zum Angeln kaufen zu dürfen muss ich.... genau... nichts haben.... sondern einfach den Schein kaufen.

Darum geht's. Warum drehst Du Dir hier andauernd die Sachen hin, wie es Dir gerade passt.

Deutschland ist bei diesem Thema der Geisterfahrer, nicht alle anderen 

Und daher stimmt das da:


smithie schrieb:


> Du musst nicht *in der Regel *2 Scheine kaufen.


 DE im Vergleich zum Rest der Welt.





bastido schrieb:


> Sag mal jetzt willst Du mich veralbern oder?


 Sieht irgenwie so aus...


----------



## Forelle2000 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Gut, ich rede ,mal nur von den Sachen die ich persönlich kenne. Für das angeln in CZ musst ich mir einen Fischereischein im Rathaus kaufen. Nur mit dem bekomme ich dort eine Angelkarte. Auch für das angeln in Dänemark im Forellenpuff musste ich vorher bei der Post einen Fischereischein kaufen. Das gleiche in Norwegen zum Angeln auf Lachs im Fluss. Auch da musst ich mir vorher einen Fischereischein bei der Post kaufen, bevor ich mir den Angelschein vom Bauern geholt habe, der den Flussabschnitt verpachtet. Also immer zwei Sachen. Und so billig waren die am Ende auch nicht. Ich glaube in Norwegen die Woche 50 €. Ist aber schon einen Weile her an der Gaula.


----------



## Laichzeit (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Ein bisschen offtopic, bin gerade auf der Trending-Seite von Youtube auf ein Angel und Kochvideo gestoßen und es scheint ganz gut anzukommen. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4STNj5NdchE&t=377s


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Auch für das angeln in Dänemark im Forellenpuff musste ich vorher bei der Post einen Fischereischein kaufen.




https://daenemark.fish-maps.de/daen...rk-moeglich-angeln-ohne-angelschein-4615.html


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ein bisschen offtopic, bin gerade auf der Trending-Seite von Youtube auf ein Angel und Kochvideo gestoßen und es scheint ganz gut anzukommen.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4STNj5NdchE&t=377s



Gefällt mir auch, ist insgesamt sehr sympathisch gemacht!

Jürgen


----------



## Forelle2000 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Ich habe mir keine Spezialfälle rausgepickt, sondern nur von dem gesprochen was ich selbst erlebt habe. Dabei scheint aber mein Fischereischein in Dänemark für den Forellen See umsonst gewesen zu sein. Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass die Pflicht für einen Fischeischein in Norwegen sich nicht nur auf Salmonidengewässer erstreckt, sondern prinzipiell auf alle Flüsse und See. Losgelöst ob mit oder ohne Forellen oder Lachs.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir keine Spezialfälle rausgepickt, sondern nur von dem gesprochen was ich selbst erlebt habe. Dabei scheint aber mein Fischereischein in Dänemark für den Forellen See umsonst gewesen zu sein. Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass die Pflicht für einen Fischeischein in Norwegen sich nicht nur auf Salmonidengewässer erstreckt, sondern prinzipiell auf alle Flüsse und See. Losgelöst ob mit oder ohne Forellen oder Lachs.




In Süßwasser ist keine staatliche Lizenz außer auf das Angeln auf Lachs, Meerforelle und Arktischem Saibling notwendig.
Da ich auf Hecht geangelt habe, brauchte ich somit keine staatl. Lizenz, die notwendige Angelscheine für ein Angelgebiet habe ich an Rezeptionen von Campingplätzen gekauft.


Diese Diskussion ist aber hier absolut OFFTOPIC und du könnest doch einen Thread "Angeln in Norwegen, meine Vermutungen" aufmachen.


----------



## zander67 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass die Pflicht für einen Fischeischein in Norwegen sich nicht nur auf Salmonidengewässer erstreckt, sondern prinzipiell auf alle Flüsse und See. Losgelöst ob mit oder ohne Forellen oder Lachs.



Staatliche Fischereiabgabe nur für Flüsse mit Wanderfischen.

Ansonsten Angelkarte für da jeweilige Gewässer kaufen (teilweise über App, SMS, Internet oder einem Automaten vor Ort), aber auch beim Bauern dem das Grundstück gehört oder im Geschäft vor Ort.

Und um wenigstens etwas beim Thema zu bleiben,
diese Informationen findet man alle im Netz.
http://www.angeln-in-norwegen.de/angelinfos/rechtliches/
https://www.visitnorway.de/aktivitaten/freie-natur/angeln/
Die norwegische Tourismusbehörde gibt sich hier viel Mühe und geizt nicht mit Informationen, damit sich Angler "Willkommen" fühlen.

Bevor Du weitere Beiträge schreibst, lieber informieren.
Sonst nimmt Dich irgendwann keiner mehr ernst. 

VG


----------



## smithie (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Fügt sich nahtlos ins Gesamtbild ein! (leider)


----------



## scripophix (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Gerade gefunden und dabei an den Thread hier gedacht, die sind wirklich schön aktiv

https://www.hl-live.de/aktuell/textstart.php?id=123598


----------



## Leech (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Einfach mal ein Beispiel wie einfach es sein kann...
bei uns im Celler Raum, der ASH Wienhausen (nicht mein Verein) postet von Angelveranstaltungen (Anangeln etc.) ganz einfach regelmäßig Bilder der Events und präsentieren so quasi den Angler in seinem "natürlichen Lebensraum". 

http://www.ash-wienhausen.de/Startseite/


----------



## kati48268 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Mal was vom "Profi"... |rolleyes
https://www.dafv.de/referate/angeln...ftsfischen-fuer-menschen-mit-behinderung.html


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Grundsätzlich eine tolle Idee! Inklusion muss auch beim Angeln gelebt werden. Dafür sage ich Daumen hoch!

Und dann? Ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht, einmal die Barrierefreiheit anhand der Bilder und der Beschreibung zu prüfen. Dann gibt es für mich dann leider wieder nur eine glatte sechs! Ich möchte den Verfasser des Berichtes gerne einmal in einem Rollstuhl die Angel an den auf den Bildern erkennbaren Angelplätzen ins Wasser halten lassen.

Die Angelplätze sind für Rollstuhlfahrer LEBENSGEFÄHRLICH! Das hat weder etwas mit barrierefreiheit noch mit Werbung für das Angeln für Menschen mit einem Handicap zu tun, sonder wird auf Rollstuhlfahrer eher abschreckend wirken. An diesen Plätzen kann ein Rollstuhlfahrer nicht gefahrlos oder ohne fremde Hilfe angeln. Ich denke der zuständige Referent vom DAFV hat keine Ahnung, vom dem was er dort macht und ist eine Fehlbesetzung. Auch wenn das zum DAFV passt, so tut es mir leid, dass hier in meinen Augen einmal mehr ein guter Gedanke miserabel ausgeführt wurde! 

Das geht besser. Warum setzt sich der DAFV denn nicht mal für behindertengerechte Angelplätze in Deutschland ein? Das ist kein Problem und dafür gibt es Gelder- man muss es ernsthaft wollen und erst einmal versuchen...


----------



## kati48268 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Ich denke, bei dieser 'Veranstaltung' hätte wenig passieren können, ...es waren ja mehr Funktionäre vor Ort als Handicap-Angler |rolleyes

Aber du hast Recht. Die ESF-Töpfe für solche Dinge z.B. sind gut gefüllt, die Knete wird viel zu wenig abgerufen.
Gerade ein gemeinnütziger Verband mit regionaler Gliederung hätte keine schlechten Chancen an die Tröge zu kommen. Nur müsste man etwas von diesen Dingen verstehen, 
also sowohl von Mittel-Akquise wie vom Sinn & Zweck & Umsetzung...

Und das entsprechende Herzblut für das Thema wäre der Sache wohl auch dienlich.

Es wurde hier im AB ja berichtet, wie ein Ex-Referent für Handicap-Angeln 'erschüttert' hingeschmissen hat; weniger wegen der massiven Budget-Kürzung, denn mehr wegen der kommentare, die Frau Dr. zu dieser Aufgabe abgelassen hat...

Danach  hat ja Büttenredner Gube _(jetzt Präsi Rheinland)_ das Pöstchen gekriegt  _(als das Rheinland an Austritt dachte, unter dem damaligen Präsi Sollbach)_. 
Dem war das  eingestampfte Budget vermutlich egal, er meint ja, die Leute mit Sprüchen aus den 60ern vollzulullen reicht als Entertainment & Verbandengagement.

Von dem Vogel, der das Amt jetzt ausübt, hab ich zum ersten Mal durch diese Premium-Pressemeldung gehört.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich denke, bei dieser 'Veranstaltung' hätte wenig passieren können



Das sehe ich anders und denke, dass sehr gut einschätzen zu können |rolleyes.


----------



## kati48268 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Ich hoffe, du hast die Ironie meiner Aussage trotzdem erkannt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, du hast die Ironie meiner Aussage trotzdem erkannt.



Na klar, jedoch wollte ich nur noch einmal deutlich machen, welchem Risiko die Teilnehmer ausgesetzt wurden. Nur ein guter Wille reicht einfach nicht. Ich habe mir seit gestern mehrfach die Frage gestellt, ob man diese Veranstaltung nur als "PR Maßnahme" auf die Beine gestellt hat und die Teilnehmer bewusst einem Risiko ausgesetzt hat (den Bildern nach zu urteilen!) oder ob man wirklich so schlecht vorbereitet und ohne fachliche Unterstützung diese Veranstaltung durchgezogen hat?


----------



## kati48268 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Nach den Horden von Handicap-Anglern gab es nun die "Bundesjugendfischereitage des DAFV" 
(ca. 500 000 mittelbare Mitglieder).

_Zählen der Köpfe ist erlaubt..._
https://www.dafv.de/referate/jugend/item/220-bundesjugendfischereitage-des-dafv-in-biebesheim.html


Mal  zum Vergleich: 
die Jugendgruppe meines Vereins (knapp 900 Mitglieder)  ist rund 40 Köpfe stark. 
Wenn die ein Jugendlager (ein richtiges, mehrtätiges Zeltlager) mit 3 befreundeten  Vereinen veranstalten, kommen da 120 Kinder.

Und der ÖA des DAFV verkauft die Nummer auch noch stolz, ...anstatt da ehrlicherweise eine Insolvenz- & Kapitulationsmeldung draus zu machen.
Das einzig Kluge: er hat nicht erwähnt, wieviele der Kids von den Funktionären dabei sind.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das einzig Kluge: er hat nicht erwähnt, wieviele der Kids von den Funktionären dabei sind.



Mit Google findet man zumindest erste Hinweise darauf, dass einige der Kids Väter als Funktionäre haben


----------



## doebelfaenger (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Ganz abgesehen von der Anzahl der Teilnehmer und ihren verwandtschaftlichen Verhältnissen ist diese Pressemitteilung auch sprachlich brutal und an der Grenze des Zumutbaren. Von den spannenden Inhalten mal ganz abgesehen.



"Dies hat sich als eine super Sache herausgestellt, denn viele holten  sich noch eine Portion nach. Der Rest vom Tag wurde natürlich wieder mit  Angeln verbracht."


Wow! Ich hab nicht mehr weitergelesen, weil ich mich vor Sätzen wie "Einige der Teilnehmer gingen zwischendurch auch noch auf Toilette und machten Pipi" fürchtete...#t


Man darf nicht vergessen: Der, der solche Meldungen verfasst, die jeden Schülerpraktikanten als Edelfeder erscheinen lassen, ist als Vollzeit-Öffentlichtkeitsarbeiter angestellt. Mit entsprechendem Gehalt. Damit das Angeln hierzulande in besserem Licht erscheint. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!



Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Damit das Angeln hierzulande in besserem Licht erscheint. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!



Nein, um die Leistungen eines Naturschutzverbandes darzustellen!


----------



## doebelfaenger (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Nein, um die Leistungen eines Naturschutzverbandes darzustellen!




Du hast recht, entschuldige, mir ist die Sommerhitze zu Kopf gestiegen, da habe ich wohl ein wenig fantasiert...


----------



## fishhawk (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Hallo,



> Nein, um die Leistungen eines Naturschutzverbandes darzustellen!



Mag zwar für den DAFV an sich zutreffen, aber in dem verlinkten Bericht steht m.E. schon das Angeln deutlich im Vordergrund.
Von Naturschutzmaßnahmen hab ich da nichts gelesen.

Auch auf den Bildern sieht man meist Kinder mit Fischen und Angelgeräten in der Hand. Und der große Karpfen wurde scheinbar  auch erst gefangen, als der Filetierkurs längst vorbei war  .

Und Wallerangeln mit Carsten Zeck macht mir jetzt auch nicht unbedingt den Eindruck, dass es da viel um Naturschutz geht.

Könnte  es sein, dass der Veriss etwas weniger scharf ausgefallen wäre, wenn nicht gerade der DAFV Veranstalter gewesen wäre?

Ändert aber nichts daran, dass man von einem Bundesverband eigentlich eine engagierte und erfolgreiche Lobbyarbeit erwartet.


----------



## kati48268 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Könnte  es sein, dass der Veriss etwas weniger scharf ausgefallen wäre, wenn nicht gerade der DAFV Veranstalter gewesen wäre?


 Den ASV Klein-Hintertupfingen-Süd hätte man gelobt, sich evtl. abert auch über den Stil lustig gemacht.

Man kann aber doch keine Aktion mit 15Kids (von denen augenscheinlich auch noch ein Teil die Brut der Funktionäre ist)  BUNDESjugendfischertage nennen und das für einen Bundesverband mit 500.000 Mitgliedern als tolle ÖA für Jugendarbeit verkaufen wollen.
Das ist
hoch|peinlich


----------



## Ukel (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Also ich freue mich, dass im Sinne von Herrn Doktor Spahn, Angeln nur zur Verwertung, die Kinder mal wieder richtig satt geworden sind, besonders der Karpfen wird die hungrigen Mäuler gestopft haben :vik:


----------



## seppl184 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Unterschied P€ta-Aktionen und Angler-Aktionen ? 


Beide etwa gleich naiv und dumm ....aaaaber......


Angler sehen in der Naivität und Dummheit der P€ta-Aktionen eine ausgebuffte und Öffentlichkeits-wirksame Volksverdummung die auf Dauer was bringt.....


Dagegen :



Angler zerreissen alle Angler-Aktionen gleich mal in der Luft....obwohl genauso naiv und dumm. Die können machen was sie wollen. Wird immer schlecht sein......




So doof sind P€taner nicht #d


----------



## kati48268 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Was bringt diese Aktion denn?
Außer Gelächter?
Und Entsetzen?




seppl184 schrieb:


> Angler zerreissen alle Angler-Aktionen gleich mal in der Luft....obwohl genauso naiv und dumm. Die können machen was sie wollen. Wird immer schlecht sein......


Ich unterscheide scharf Angler- & Verbands-Aktionen in der Bewertung. 
Denn Erstere machen es aus Engagement, Letztere werden dafür gewählt und bezahlt.

 Es gibt reichlich Verbands-Aktionen, die lobenswert sind, nur halt wenige vom Bundesverband.
Wenn so etwas vorkommt, wie z.B. in der Stellungnahme zum Aal/Ostsee, wird dies auch fair gesagt.
Dass zu 99% Kritik kommt, liegt viell. auch daran, dass zu 99% Sch****e oder Nichts produziert wird.


----------



## kati48268 (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

http://m.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis-B...nd?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=Shared-Link

Doppelt so viele Kids in "Nienborg-Dinkel" wie beim "DAFV-Bundes-Jugend-Fischereitag".

Was könnte dies der Präsidentin Happach-Kormoran sagen?


----------



## scripophix (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Das gefällt mir richtig gut

https://www.hl-live.de/aktuell/textstart.php?id=123856

Angeln an Kinder verschenken, das ist Werbung. #6


----------



## scripophix (19. August 2018)

*AW: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Angelvereinen*

Hier werden zu wenig Meldungen der Vereinspressewarte gebracht, finde ich.

Gebt euch mal einen Ruck.

Die hier haben es uns wieder einmal vorgemacht, so entwickelt sich ein sehr positives Bild in der Öffentlichkeit:

https://www.hl-live.de/aktuell/textstart.php?id=124225


----------



## scripophix (11. Juni 2019)

Die Vereine arbeiten trotzdem weiter, großes  Lob, hier kann jeder Angler mal mit Freuden lesen


http://die-gluecksfischer.de/gutetaten.php


----------

